# Biketreff Oberbergischer Kreis



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. November 2011)

Das ist die Fortsetzung des Threads http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477193&page=11

Der alte Thread ist somit geschlossen!!!


----------



## XmuhX (5. November 2011)

So Du Windei!...wenn du schon als Kölner Flachlandberghochbeambiker ein Thread für uns Oberberger einrichtest, sollten Wir auch Vorschläge abliefern können, damit der Titel schnellstens geändert wird! 

*Vorschlag 1:* "Biken im Oberbergischen Kreis"
*Vorschlag 2:* "Oberbergischer Kreis und nahe Umgebung"
*Vorschlag 3:* "Rudelbiken im Oberbergischen Kreis"
Um Deinen Vorschlag nochmal aufzugreifen...*Vorschlag 4:* "harte Kerle mit big balls auf zweirädrigen Monstern"...dann biste aber alleine hier! 

Dafür sollte die Umfrage vernünftig angepasst, und eine Vorschlagfrist bis zum 07.11.2011, sowie eine Abstimmfrist bis zum 12.11.2011 eingerichtet werden.  @Ralle...Mach das bitte!


Um dem Thread zusätzlich mehr Informationsgehalt einzufüllen:
*
Warum sind Wir auf das lokale Board "umgezogen"?*
Der Thread "Biken im Bergischen" im Board "Bike- und Singletreff" war einigen zu suspekt, und es lassen sich hier sicher mehr Leute finden!

Zudem arbeiten Wir daran, die Gegend im und um den Oberbergischen Kreis für MTB´ler attraktiver zu machen, und durch Rudelbildung den lokalen Bikern aus allen Sparten mehr Möglichkeiten und Motivation zu geben sich zu verabreden, und sich sportlich oder kreativ zu betätigen!  


*Wie soll das funktionieren?*
Wir haben alle mehr von unserem Hobby wenn die allgemeinen DIMB-Regeln eingehalten werden. 

Zudem können Wir uns organisieren indem Wir Termine ankündigen, uns Verabreden, auf Gefahren/Verbote/Zerstörung hinweisen, Wünsche äussern, Trailpflege durchführen, seriöse Kontakte knüpfen um ggf Genehmigungen einzuholen, etc...


Sodann, Viel Spaß und gelingen im neuen Board!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. November 2011)

Ich glaub wir schnappen uns jetzt alle eine Tasse Tee und setzten uns erstmal in die Ecke und denken nach, was wir alles falsch gemacht haben!

Und zweitens, keinen Plan um deine Äußerungen... der alte Thread geht auf meine Kosten... schau mal, wer den eröffnet hat vor zwei Jahren. Nur weil du dich irgendwann hier anmeldest, bist hier nicht Oberzickenchef... komm runter!!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. November 2011)

Hätte hier jemand Interesse am Winterpokal mitzumachen?


----------



## XmuhX (5. November 2011)

@DrFuManChu
Hey Fu! 
Welche Foren gibt es denn noch? 

@NoIDEaFOraNAme
Ich muß Dich echt langsam mal fragen ob Du noch alle Latten am Zaun hast...aber die Frage erübrigt sich wohl! 
Mach doch bitte mal was vernünftig und setz Deine Birne zum denken ein, anstatt dauernd so einen Bullshit von Dir zu geben...mir wirds nämlich langsam langweilig mit Dir!

Da Du ja den Thread so voreilig erstellt hast, kannste ihn jetzt auch pflegen. Und da Du immerhin schon geschafft hast ne Umfrage zu erstellen, kannst Du diese auch anpassen. Wo ist das Problem? Wie wolltest Du eigentlich Deinen Verein gründen und führen, wenn Du schon mit nem Threadwechsel überforderd bist?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. November 2011)

@xmuhx

Was kann ich denn über Forenprogrammierung sagen? Ziemliches Nebelfeld mit Tatütata


----------



## XmuhX (5. November 2011)




----------



## XmuhX (5. November 2011)

Da hast Du quasi Recht. 
Aber weiß auch kaum einer das Wir uns seit über 20Jahren kennen und ExNachbarn sind! 

 





Dein Angebot nehme ich mal an, auch wenn ich heute nach 30km Trails abgekackt, und den Rest dann gemütlich alleine zum Ausgangspunkt geradelt bin.
Das Naafbachtal und Umgebung ist echt Traumhaft im Herbst, aber tierisch anstrengend, und nach der Mittagspause wollten die Muckis nimmer!  
Wenigstens habe ich die Stelle wiedergefunden, die ich vor zig Jahren mal beim verfahren entdeckt habe, aber der Trail  ist heute total verschlammt! 

An der Waschbox in Ekirchen habe ich dann noch Grobi getroffen, der mit feinsten Trailsommersproßen geschminkt war.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. November 2011)

Muchos gracias, or whatever.


----------



## Theees (6. November 2011)

So, dann link ich mich hier auch mal ein 

Würde im Threadtitel evtl. noch "Raum Gummersbach" o.ä. einfügen.

Es gibt auch einen Thread "Feierabendtoruen im Bergischen" und das ist, wenn ich das richtig sehe, immer rund 50km und mehr von hier entfernt.

Gruß Theees


----------



## XmuhX (6. November 2011)

Stimmt, das ist zuviel.
"Oberbergischer Kreis - Raum Gummersbach" wäre treffend.

Habs heute nicht um 10:30Uhr geschafft...erst um 10Uhr ausm Tiefschlaf erwacht, und in der Zeit fertig bis nach Wiehl, wäre mir zu stressig gewesen. 

Aber dafür mach ich mich um 13Uhr auf den Weg nach Nümbrecht, mit ausgedruckter TrailKarte mal Richtung Herrenteich nahe Much vorbei. 
Falls kurzfristig jemand Lust hat...einfach bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (6. November 2011)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist zuviel.
> "Oberbergischer Kreis - Raum Gummersbach" wäre treffend.
> ...
> 
> ...



Ja da in der Gegend gibt es vereinzelte Trail-Abschnitte


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. November 2011)

Ja, pro Waldflickenteppich einen bis zwei.


----------



## Grobiwankenobi (6. November 2011)

Ähhh, also der Fred bleibt jetzt als Umfrage hier, oder wie??


----------



## XmuhX (7. November 2011)

KA was der Threadersteller vor hat...aber ich tippe mal darauf das alles im Sande verläuft. Gründe sind offensichtlich vielfältig und reichen von "Kein Bock!" bis "alles Meins!"
Ich lehne mich erstmal zurück und beobachte, wie sich das praktisch von selbst entwickeln wird...oder auch nicht! 


Mache aber schonmal Werbung zur aussergewöhnlichen *"Hallo-Wach-Tour"* die *am Samstag, den 12.11.2011* stattfindet.
*Anmeldungen und Details gibts über LMB.* (LMB=LastMinuteBiking, ist der Terminkalender im oberen Teil des Forums)


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. November 2011)

wow 6 Uhr ... was soll das dann für den Uhrzeit sein


----------



## XmuhX (7. November 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> wow 6 Uhr ... was soll das dann für den Uhrzeit sein



Mal was anderes halt....für Frühaufsteher. 

Im Sommer fahre ich schon um 5Uhr vor der Arbeit ne Runde, wenn es noch schön kühl ist. Samstag halt Just for Fun, und man schafft nochwas am Tage. 

Hoffe mein neues Schaltwerk ist bis Freitag da...hat sich gestern verabschiedet nach 3 Jahren zuverlässiger Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (7. November 2011)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Mal was anderes halt....für Frühaufsteher.
> *
> Im Sommer fahre ich schon um 5Uhr vor der Arbeit_1* ne Runde, wenn es noch schön kühl ist. Samstag halt Just for Fun, und man schafft nochwas am Tage.
> 
> *Hoffe mein neues Schaltwerk ist bis Freitag da...hat sich gestern verabschiedet nach 3 Jahren zuverlässiger Arbeit!_2 *



1:nicht schlecht da bin ich schon auf der Arbeit . Im Winter aber auch.

2: Na dann viel Glück und viel Spass bei der Tour

P.S.
Ganz normale Tagschicht ......schön


----------



## Ommer (7. November 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Hätte hier jemand Interesse am Winterpokal mitzumachen?




Selbstverständlich!

Team Trödelkönig

Du kannst noch mitmachen.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. November 2011)

@xmuhx

Also echt keinen Plan, was du hier von dir gibts. Lies mal in den anderen Lokalforen... da macht niemand Stress wegen einem vorschnell erstellten Thread. Titel mag nicht unbedingt 100% passen, aber who cares? Ist aus dem Bike- und Singletreff verlegt, passt aber dem Herrn immer noch nicht.

Meine Intuition damals war, gleichgesinnte Biker aus der Region zu finden..  und nicht leute, denen garnichts passt. Oberbergische ist doch okay, ich würde gern mehr davon sehen, und nicht nur die schon mir bekannten Trails um Drabenderhöhe, bzw den Großraum darum. Marienheide, Wipperführt, Dhünntal etc... riesig. Da nehm ich auch mal ein paar km anfahrt mit bus, bahn und pkw in kauf. 

Würde ich beweisen wollen, wie toll ich fahren kann und wieviel km ich am Stück runterziehe, würde ich mich nicht nach gleichgesinnten umschauen... Gruppengefüge und so. 

Lass den Narzismus zu hause! 

Die Touren mit dir waren nicht meine ersten über das Forum nach sechs Jahren anmeldung, einmal wechsel des benutzernamens, und gut 10 jahre mitlesen.

Mir egal wie der Thread heisst, hauptsache der UMGANGSTON ist angemessen und es wird nicht um eine Leitwolffunktion gekämpft... alle sind gleichberechtigt... dies ist zzt leider nicht der fall. Du schreibst bei deinen Touren immer wieder, dass auf alle teilnehmer achtest, selbst gibst du aber hier total asoziales verhalten ab?!?! Das ist dreck, jenes passt mir nicht?!?! Ey... ich will biken und mich nicht mit über irgendeinem hingerotztem statement ärgern!

@ommer

Hab mein eigenes Team heute morgen aufgemacht vor langeweile... Gruppenwertung wäre aber nett, würde noch dazustossen. Radfahren täglich minimum 1 Stunde im Angebot für den Arbeitsweg, plus ab und an Klettern und die sonstigen Radaktionen.


----------



## Ommer (8. November 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Hab mein eigenes Team heute morgen aufgemacht vor langeweile... Gruppenwertung wäre aber nett, würde noch dazustossen. Radfahren täglich minimum 1 Stunde im Angebot für den Arbeitsweg, plus ab und an Klettern und die sonstigen Radaktionen.




Wenn du bereits ein Team hast, ist es zu spät. Viel Spaß! 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## XmuhX (8. November 2011)

@NoIDEaFOraNAme
Ein bischen Engagement verlangen, zeugt also für Dich von asozialem und narzistischen Leitwolfverhalten?! Hhhmm, keine Spur...den Schuh kannste behalten! 
Aber immerhin biste jetzt mit bestem Beispiel vorangegangen, und hast mal nicht einfach irgendwelches Statement dahingerotzt!...da wird nochwas draus. Und jetzt komm Du mal runter Schnucki!  


Bestes Bikewetter...wenn da nur nicht die Maloche wäre. 
Gibts dieses Jahr überhaupt noch Winter?...wäre auch nächstes Jahr nicht dafür!


----------



## Delgado (8. November 2011)

Gute Stimmung habt Ihr hier 


Grüße aus Reichshof, Oberbergischer Kreis.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. November 2011)

@xmuhx

Mein Einsatz beschränke ich darauf, was an Zeit übrig ist nach knapp 200 Stunden im Monat in der Klinik im Schichtdienst... und fahren will ich auch noch, und Training für die gut 4 Wettkämpfe pro Jahr muss auch sein... wenn dann noch Zeit da ist, kann man sich über ein 110% richtig geführten Thread freuen. In aller liebe zum Detail, ist das aber nötig? Und das Schnukki spar dir, oder schlägst demnächsrmt mit nem rosa Radl und Tütü auf?


----------



## XmuhX (8. November 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> @xmuhx
> ...das Schnukki spar dir, oder schlägst demnächsrmt mit nem rosa Radl  und Tütü auf?


Hättest de wohl gern! 
Gibt aber tatsächlich Rosa MTB´s...letztens auf der Suche für Alex´s neues Bike entdeckt. 






Jetzt aber endlich...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. November 2011)

@ Ommer

Mist....

@ Delgado

Situativ wirkts vulgär... wir beruhigen uns aber schnell genug

@xmuhx

Watt, tretet ihr dann beide im rosa Tütü auf 'nem rosa Rad an?!?!?
(jetzt aber mal ruhe!)
@all

Kaffee und moin


----------



## !Conny! (8. November 2011)

Ich nehms mal ins Abo, seid ihr auf euren Touren auch son schnackender Weiberhaufen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. November 2011)

Naa... glaub musste mal raus... wie der Kollege schon geschrieben hat, wir kennen uns glaub ich zu lang 

Alles roger jedenfalls bei mir, Kriegsbeil begraben. Nutscheid funzt bei mir nicht am Wochenende, muss arbeiten.


----------



## XmuhX (9. November 2011)

Moinsen!
An welchen Tag denkst Du denn da @Fu?
Samstag hab ich die Hallo-Wach-Tour drinn, Sonntag wäre möglich.
Und wie lange ca?


----------



## XmuhX (9. November 2011)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> @Muh
> unter 2 Stunden lohnt es nicht die Radklamotten anzuziehen.


Sehe ich genauso! Nur für ne Feierabendrunde kann es auch mal ne Stunde sein, wenn man Gas gibt! 

Yo, das war letztens schon recht zügig, aber man weiß ja mittlerweile wann man die Notbremse ziehen soll, wenn man plötzlich ein anderes Tempo fahren muß.
...nächstes Jahr halte ich da evtl mit, und hätte nichts dagegen das auf der nächsten Tour auf max 15´ner Schnitt zu drosseln! 

Die 6Uhr Tour ist aussergewöhnlich...stimmt...deswegen mache ich das ja! Ist aber schon nach knapp 2,5Std vorbei, also der erste Teil, und danach darf man sich nochmal hinlegen! 
Hab gesehen das Du Dich für die 8h Tour eingetragen hast...wenn das Wetter so passt wie letztes WE, dann wird das wieder ne traumhafte Herbstrunde. 




> Ich hätte auch mal Bock auf nen N8ride, falls Interesse.


Wäre dabei, auch wenn ich kein adaptives Kurvenlicht besitze. 
Nur Trails sind da nicht so doll zu fahren mit.

Mal gucken was die Steuererstattung so bringt...dann ist ne Leuchte und Protektoren fällig. Die Eifeltrails zb sind mir so schon genug Nervenkitzel...aber nochmal ohne...neeeneee.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. November 2011)

Nightride wäre eine Option. Neue Helmlampe kommt nach dem Exitus meiner evo x nach fünf Jahren. Westlicher OBK wäre nice. Aber flott in den nächsten Wochen, die Temperaturen ziehen an!


----------



## karlson (10. November 2011)

Hallo Leute, was plant ihr denn am Sonntag. Ich wäre ggf. auch interessiert. Die letzte runde hat mir gut gefallen. Auch wenn wir etwas mit defekten zu kämpfen hatten. 
Nightride gerne. Bin am Dienstag selbst 2,5 Std ab 17:00 Uhr gefahren.


----------



## XmuhX (11. November 2011)

@Fu
Welche Uhrzeit und wo treffen? Bin mir noch unschlüssig, aber bin eigentlich immer pünktlich wenn ich kommen sollte.
Das Navi habe ich eh immer dabei...aber wenn Du schon ankündigst das es wieder ziemlich zügig wird, fahre ich am Sonntag lieber ein paar Stellen ab die ich letzte Woche wegen dem Schaltwerk nichtmehr geschafft habe, oder es ergibt sich eine Alternative. 

Schade das Du Dich für die Tour abgemeldet hast. Das langsame liegt eher daran, das es hauptsächlich durchs Gelände rauf und runter geht, wo auch mal geschoben wird. 


*Die Tour für Samstag verlege ich auf 7Uhr (check LMB)*...da es länger dunkel bleibt, als wo ich geplant habe.


----------



## XmuhX (11. November 2011)

Yo, dann wäre ich pünktlich beim alten Treffpunkt Chinamääään in Waldbröl.  
Stellst Du noch einen Termin rein, oder machen wir das intern?
Wetter soll ja Top werden.

Wäre fein wenn Karlson auch kommt, dann können die Trails gefahren werden bis die Reifen platzen!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. November 2011)

@Doc

Die neue Auserwählte für den Helm für Nachtausritte ist noch nicht gekauft. Am Samstag hol ich mir erstmal Infos, was es alles auf dem Markt neues gibt. Ohne starke Lampe auf dem Helm geht es bei mir Nachts nicht auf den Track.

Nutscheid ist mir da fast eine Ecke zu weit. Ich wohne z.Zt. in Köln und nach 'nem schon frostigen Ausritt noch zum nächsten Bahnhof treten ist mir bei den Temperaturen zu krass. Hab keine motorbetriebene Bewegungsalternativen. Bin die letzten zwei Jahren nur auf dem HoChiMinh nachts unterwegs gewesen, war mit der Bahn gut zu erreichen. Leider auch nicht im OBK, sondern im RheinSieg Kreis... somit OffTopic 

Was für Leuchten habt ihr am Start? Jemand Erfahrung mit den MagicShine Lampen? Sigma ist mir zu Plastik-lastig...

@muh

Jaa... mist... morgen früh hab ich um 7 Uhr Feierabend... bei den Temperaturen am Morgen  spart man sich den Kaffee


----------



## !Conny! (11. November 2011)

In der neuen Bikebravo ist nen Vergleichstest drin, was deiner Lampenwahl evtl helfen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. November 2011)

@conny

Boah... Bikebravo... die neue Freeride, oder  da siegt wieder Lupine, oder? Keine 600 Flocken am Start...

@doc

Die Lampe ist schon in der näheren Auswahl... im Set als Helmlampe und Lenkerlampe gibt es die aber nicht *heul* verarbeitung wirkt aber gut!

@allJemand morgen für 'ne spontane freireitsession zu haben? Schrubbe zuviel Strasse die letzten Tage und ich such noch für den Winterpokal und mein Team Ritzelfresser Mitstreiter?


----------



## XmuhX (11. November 2011)

!Conny! schrieb:


> Bikebravo


Wie geil ist das denn! GrÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶hl 

Oooops...die hab ich ja selbst hier liegen! 
Ab 240â¬ biste mit was brauchbaren dabei, laut der Zeitschrift, was ich aber fÃ¼r quatsch halte! 
Lupine ist da nach wie vor ganz oben mit dem Preis, aber scheinbar nichtmehr die beste. Motionlights Nimo11 hat die Nase vorn fÃ¼r schlappe 299â¬.
Mir dennoch zu teuer.

Auf Touren haben schon welche von irgendwas selbstgebasteltem gefaselt. Aber nicht mit Klebeband und so ne trickserei, sondern geplante PrÃ¤zisionsarbeit mit gedrehten GehÃ¤use, ausgesuchtem Reflektor und sowat. Da staunte ich nicht schlecht, was so alles gepimpt wird!


----------



## XmuhX (11. November 2011)

Yoa, dachte Du wärst schon bei nem Team...suche auch noch n passendes


----------



## XmuhX (11. November 2011)

*Grummel*


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. November 2011)

@xmuhx

Geb dir nen Ruck... heiraten könnt ihr dann im März, wenn der wp vorbei ist 

@doc

Straße wird mit Hardtail und 80mm an der Front gefahren ... ist ein *hust* Carver *rotwerd* Pure... Große Rahmen für große Leute gibbet leider preislich günstig nur von der Stange... geht auch für den CC im Gelände, mach mir da aber noch sorgen um den aktuellen lrs.... der ist nur bis 80kg zugelassen und ich wiege zzt 100+ ... bei drops über 15cm kack ich mich fast an


----------



## XmuhX (12. November 2011)

Waaahh, der Cibi ist doch noch unter uns! 

Sei gegrüßt!
Hättest mal Einsatz zeigen können für die Hallo-Wach-Tour...der erste Teil wäre auch was für Singlespeed, und führt an ein paar Stellen her, die Du mir mal gezeigt hast. 

Kann es sein das Du vor ein paar Wochen ein außergewöhnliches Event um Drabenderhöhe hattest?...da fuhren so komische versprengte Nightrider zwischen 21-23Uhr im großen Abstand die seltsamsten Wege im Kaff.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt guckte ich telefonierend aus dem Fenster, und fragte mich warum um alles in der Welt dieser Biker ausgerechnet im dunkeln die Treppen zum Reenerland zögerlich fahren wollte, die er grad entdeckt hat, nur um wieder hochzuschieben...dachte da direkt an die Kuhstallrally und irgend ein seltsames Punktesystem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. November 2011)

@all

Das Team "Ritzelfresser" sucht noch Mitstreiter für den Winterpokal!!!

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/463

Plätze sind noch frei... also anmelden... denke DrFuManChu und ich haben schon gute Vorarbeit geleistet (vor allem Doc!!!)...

Ich mache mal eine Unterforum für das Team im Winterpokal auf... Teamintern können wir uns ja auf eine Belohnung für den besten einigen... mehr dort!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8925042#post8925042

cu on two wheels!!!


----------



## XmuhX (13. November 2011)

Na geht doch. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. November 2011)

Willst nicht mitmachen?


----------



## XmuhX (13. November 2011)

Nö, sonst hätte ich schon Interesse gezeigt!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. November 2011)

Gib dir 'nen Ruck... zu gewinnen gibt es nöchts


----------



## XmuhX (13. November 2011)

Schöne XTR Schalthebel!...hoffe Du hast den Poplock geöffnet, bevor es da runter ging! 

So, schwing mich jetzt auch aufs Bike und flitz damit in Richtung Loope runter...sonst wird da heute nichtsmehr draus.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. November 2011)

Da muss man aber noch freiräumen 

XTR ist fein... finde aber die 2010 XT Shifter von Preis/Leistungsverhältniss besser... obwohl bei XTR der Preis wohl gefallen ist.


----------



## XmuhX (13. November 2011)

So, noch drei Trails in Loope mitgenommen, bevor es zu dunkel wurde. War schon grenzwertig und mit Lenkerlampe NoWay!!! 

Hat aber Zeit gekostet den Trail zwischen den Bäumen her von Hanfkordel/Packkordel zu befreien, der schön von der Rolle um die Bäume rum und Hüfthoch war. Ein McGyverBiker hat natürlich auch n Metz im Rucksack, um den Quatsch ein Ende zu bereiten. 

N8


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. November 2011)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Wie die Funktion der 2012 XT ist würde mich interessieren



Wie die der aktuellen XTR... wie alle paar Jahre... downgrade


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. November 2011)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Wie die Funktion der 2012 XT ist würde mich interessieren



Wie die der aktuellen XTR... wie alle paar Jahre... downgrade

@xmuhx

Alter, so langsam werde ich neidisch. Was wurde wo gewickelt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (15. November 2011)

@Fu
Fleißiger Biker On Tour, wat? 
Bin an Dir vorbei und hab Dich sofort erkannt, als Du grad an der Genossenschaft in Drabka auf die Zeithstraße, und dann die Kirche runter gebrettert bist. So schnell konnte ich das Auto nicht einparken...wollte Dich noch aufn Boxenstop aufhalten! 

Delgado geht ja ab...war gestern Platz 2 in der Einzelwertung!


----------



## XmuhX (16. November 2011)

Ich setz ne Woche mit Ausdauer aus...Erkältet!


----------



## Theees (16. November 2011)

Geht mir genauso, seit Samstag bin ich platt :/

Hoffe das am WE mal wieder was geht mit mir


----------



## XmuhX (16. November 2011)

Dann Dir auch mal gute Besserung! 

Wenn es mir am WE besser geht, dann pack ich mich dick ein, und fahre gaaaaanz ruhige Runde in Richtung Ekirchen. 
Der Matschtrail ist übrigends schön trocken...hoffe das bleibt noch ne Weile so, dann gibt es vielleicht noch ne komplette Trailtour dieses Jahr!


----------



## Delgado (17. November 2011)

Zur Zeit ist das Wetter doch .... spätsommerlich


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. November 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist das Wetter doch .... spätsommerlich



Und genau deswegen rauf aufs Rad!


----------



## XmuhX (23. November 2011)

Ich stell dann mal ne Kanne Kaffe in die Runde!!!  

@Fu...chice blaue LED hinten am Helm. 

Falls wer am WE lust auf ne lockerer RollRunde durch den Naturpark hat, einfach bescheid geben. Ich stelle diesmal keinen Termin rein, da ich nicht weiß wie lange ich nach knapp zwei Wochen Bikeverbot durch diese lästige Erkältung durchhalten werde! Von daher schön langsam. 

Wasn eigentlich mit elRey?...seit der Tour iser verschollen!


----------



## XmuhX (23. November 2011)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Am Sonntag musste Heiko mit seinem Retro-bike antreten, weil er noch kein Ersatzschaltauge bekommen hat.



Sieht doch nett aus...schönes Shadowschaltwerk. 
Hat er denn zu spät bestellt?...sollte doch kein Problem sein dieses Kleinteil schnell zu bekommen. 

Ei die Seelscheidtour steht schon ewig drinn, und die Leute sind hier und da mal zusammen unterwegs...nette Truppe.
Richtung Naafbachtal ists echt nett zum Biken, und bei der Teilnehmeanzahl ist das Tempo angenehm Moderat.


----------



## XmuhX (23. November 2011)

Najo, sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein XT/XTR-Shadow Schaltwerk mit kurzem Arm, das halt auf dem kleinsten Ritzel geschaltet ist...was mich bei der dreifach Kurbel aber bisl wundert. 
Aber ein echt gut erhaltenes Schmuckstück für das Alter.

Nee Du, ne 4h-Tour ist mir erstmal zu xtrem...ich guck mal das ich lokal vorsichtig meine Kondition teste! Falls ich im Naturpark in die Knie gehe, kann ich locker ins Tal nach Loope rollen, und dann zur Freundin nach Engelskirchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (29. November 2011)

Ich tausch den kalten Kaffe mal aus, und stell ne Kanne Glühwein in die Runde!...sind wohl alle eingefroren! 

@Fu, wie war die Tour am WE?...hoffe Du bist nicht eingeschlafen!


----------



## Delgado (29. November 2011)

Läuft was am Sa/So?

Wenn ich nicht in die CH muss könnte ich dazu kommen.


----------



## XmuhX (29. November 2011)

Also wenn es am kommenden WE nicht zu doll regnet, fahr ich die Haimatreviertour endlich mal wieder komplett ab. Hoffe das haut hin, da ich letztes WE noch nicht Fit war zum Biken! 
Wird dann ne langsame Tour, wo auch gern noch Leute eingeladen sind.

Boah was freu ich mich jetzt schon auf den Frühling und einen warmen Sommer!


----------



## XmuhX (29. November 2011)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> @muh
> 
> Die tour in Seelscheid war von der Strecke her echt schön.
> Bei der großen Anzahl an Leuten war klar, dass es langsam würde.....sehr langsam. Stop and go war angesagt.
> ...



Ja das mit dem Tempo habe ich schon vermutet. Aber die Truppe ist super nett, lustig und echt gut organisiert...sowas kennt man sonst nicht. 

 Für diese Jahreszeit sind Pausen kritisch, auch da ich ohnehin schon Pausen die länger als max5Min dauern unangebracht finde, da man sonst zu sehr abkühlt!...danach ist meistens Ende bei mir, und bei vielen anderen auch, was sie aber nicht verstehen!   
Und wie n Michelinmänchen gekleidet Radfahren, find ich Banane. 

Seit ihr auch den Kuhfladenslalom gefahren? 
Frage mich nur was bei so ner Masse passiert, und da zu neugierige Kühe auf der Wiese sind!   Seit aber vermutlich die andere Talseite gefahren.

Das Video ist echt super geworden, und ich ärgere mich das ich an dem Tag krank war, bei den schönen Trails!!! 
Paar Sachen kannte ich noch nicht, oder kann mich nimmer erinnern, aber im Herbst sieht ja eh alles gleich aus, wenn alles unter ner Laubdecke versteckt bleibt. Ohne guten Guide, steht man schnell mitten im Wald, und ich glaub den letzten Trail auf der Kuppe, bin ich auch alleine gefahren, aber hab dann den Weg verloren durch die Blätter und nimmer wiedergefunden! 

Wenn es wieder bisl wärmer ist, fahre ich da auf jeden auch nochmal her. Eine große Tour die ich noch nicht erprobt habe, führt auch teilweise dort entlang. Dazu werde ich aber erst kommen wenn es etwas wärmer ist! 

Oder hast du die Tour aufgezeichnet? Sach dan bescheid wenn du die fahren willst und es nicht gerade Minusgrade sind, oder es regnet!
Denke mal waren ca 40km, oder ?


----------



## on any sunday (29. November 2011)

Das ist nicht retro, das ist einfach nur alt. 







meins ist retro.


----------



## AnjaR (29. November 2011)

He ihr Pappnasen,
wenn euch das Tempo bei solchen Tourentreffs zu niedrig ist und ihr dann darüber ablästern müsst, warum fahrt ihr dann mit? 
Keiner zwingt euch dazu.
Außerdem kann ich mich an eine gemeinsame Teilnahme an einer Tour erinnern, wo ein gewisser Herr die meisten Anstiege geschoben hat.
Aber was soll's?

Viel Spaß weiterhin im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. November 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> He ihr Pappnasen,
> wenn euch das Tempo bei solchen Tourentreffs zu niedrig ist und ihr dann darüber ablästern müsst, warum fahrt ihr dann mit?



Genau das ist wohl das Problem hier... ablästern und sich nicht selbst an die Nase fassen. Naja, solange sich niemand auf die Nase gibt ist das zu verschmerzen, hemmt aber die Motiviation.


----------



## AnjaR (30. November 2011)

@DrFuManChu

Da wir vorher noch keine Runde zusammen gefahren sind, konnte ich dich auch nicht schieben sehen.

Die Strecke war super schön und ursprünglich auch etwas länger geplant. Wurde aufgrund der großen Teilnehmerzahl und der frühen Dunkelheit aber etwas eingekürzt. 
Dass ich dein Tempo wohl nicht mithalten könnte, möchte ich gar nicht infrage stellen. Aber bei einer Adventstour geht es nun mal ums Klönen und Schnacken bei einer schönen Runde. 

Sei's drum, es war eine rundum schöne Tour mit durchweg netten Leuten. Es hat mich gefreut, soviele neue und alte Gesichter zu treffen. Aber aufgrund der blöden Reifenpanne (Der Mantel sieht wie aufgeschlitzt aus.) musste ich leider die Tour vorzeitig beenden. 

Vllt. bis bald


----------



## XmuhX (30. November 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> meins ist retro.


Sehr Chic...und auch gut erhalten! 

@Fu
Hhmmm, bei 40km und 900hm finde ich die 2,5h aber Ok.
Die Naturparktour ist ja auch so lang und hoch, und mit 2,5-3h notiert. 

@AnjaR
Oje, das mit dem Mantel ist mir vor kurzem auch passiert und kann nach dem Tipp von Karlson nur empfehlen, ein großes Stück Chipstüte dabei zu haben, falls kein Panzertape zur Hand ist. Das Gefühl mit einem provisorisch reparierten Mantel weiterzufahren ist total doof! 


Will Biken...freu mich aufs WE!!!  ...Heute gehts erstmal aufs Laufband bis zum abkotzen, dann wird auch der Rest abgehustet. *Yammi*


----------



## AnjaR (30. November 2011)

Guter Tip  Danke


----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2011)

Echte Fründe

Echte Fründe ston zesamme,

ston zesamme su wie eine Jott un Pott

Echte Fründe ston zesamme,

eß och dih Jlöck op Jöck un läuf dir fott.

Fründe, Fründe, Fründe en der Nut,

jon´er hundert, hundert op e Lut.

Echte Fründe ston zesamme,

zu wie ene Jott un Pott.

Do häß Jlöck, Erfolg un küß zo Jeld.

Dich kennt he op eimol Jott un alle Welt.

Minsche, die dich vörher nit jekannt

kummen us de Löcher anjerannt,

und in janz plötzlich all met dir verwandt.

Echte Fründe ston zesamme

ston zesamme su wie eine Jott tun Pott

Echte Fründe ston zesamme

eß och dih Jlöck op Jöck un läuf dir fott

Fründe, Fründe, Fründe en der Nut

jon´er hundert, hundert op e Lut

Echte Fründe ston zesamme,

su wie ene Jot tun Pott.

Do häß Pech, et jeit dr Birsch erav,

Verjesse eß all dat wat do bisher jeschaff.

Minsche, die dich vörher jot jekannt

jevven dir noch nit ens mih de Hand.

Jetz sühs do, wä met Rääch sich Fründ jenannt.

Echte Fründe ston zesamme

ston zesamme su wie eine Jott tun Pott

Echte Fründe ston zesamme

eß och dih Jlöck op Jöck un läuf dir fott

Fründe, Fründe, Fründe en der Nut

jon´er hundert, hundert op e Lut

Echte Fründe ston zesamme,

su wie ene Jot tun Pott.


----------



## XmuhX (1. Dezember 2011)

Jitz jehts äwer los hee!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Dezember 2011)

Ist hier eine Winterdepression eingetreten?


----------



## XmuhX (11. Dezember 2011)

K.A., motiviere doch mal die Leute und biete was an! 

Ich war gestern erst nach der großen Erkältung endlich mal wieder raus.
War eine gemütliche vier Stunden Naturparktour.
Alle Trails sind frei...teilweise sehr rutschig durch Blätter und den fiesen Wurzeln. Hab auch schön jede Pfütze mitgenommen, da es echt mal wieder Spaß gemacht hat nach knapp vier Wochen raus, und sah auch recht Waldschratmäßig danach aus. 

Was mich allerdings auf den "steileren" Trails störte, war das jemand seine Bremsen nicht dosieren konnte! Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein dort so vorrausschauend runterzufahren, das man keine Vollbremsung hinlegen muß. Einfach mal bisl bremsen üben! Kurze Schrecksekunde grad noch akzeptabel, aber wenn der Stift schon so weit in der Hose hing das man meterweise mit blockierten Hinterrad da runter muß, anstatt sich einzugestehen das man besser absteigen sollte, dann hab ich da kein Verständis dafür! Sieht echt Kacke aus... 

Zwischendurch kamen mir noch zwei MTB´ler auf den Waldwegen mit Kameras entgegen.
Der erste ist mir vor und nach ner Abfahrt ins Tal begegnet, und sah aus als ob er was suchte. Der zweite kam im mäßigen Tempo nen steilen Waldweg mit seinen Fullfacehelm entgegen, und konnte nur glotzen anstatt zu grüßen, dafür fuhr er aber schön an der Traileinfahrt die ein paar Meter weiter oben war vorbei ins Tal...hehe. 

Ab Mittwoch Urlaub für den Rest des Jahres...Yipiieee. 
Also falls irgendwo was angeboten wird, oder wer lust hat die dreckige Naturpark-, oder die nicht so traillastige Nümbrechttour zu fahren, dann hier bescheid geben oder eMail/PN schreiben. (Wobei ich dem PN-System immer noch nicht traue, wegen verschollenen Nachrichten!)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Dezember 2011)

Bin erstmal mit heftigeren Sachen raus. Mein Außenband hat sich bei einem kleinem Drop ins Flat gestern zu Wort gemeldet. Werde, da ich auch Urlaub habe, vermehrt auf mein Hardtail zurückgreifen und noch ein paar KM in diesem Jahr runterziehen und hoffen, dass der Schmerz die Tage nachlässt 

Bin am Überlegen, die Woche dann mal Vormittags in Leverkusen zu starten und dort mal Richtung Altenberg zu fahren, um dort mal Trails zu erkunden. Da gibt es eigentlich ein recht nettes Netz an Trails. Früher da immer Planlos im Weltall rumgeeiert.


----------



## XmuhX (11. Dezember 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> ...Altenberg...Da gibt es eigentlich ein recht nettes Netz an Trails.



Das kann ich bestätigen, und wenn man ne Linie kennt die das ganze schöne Auf und Ab aneinanderreiht, macht das auch richtig Spaß da.
Sehr schönes Tourgebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du Urlaub hast, dann häng dich mal die Tage dran.


----------



## XmuhX (11. Dezember 2011)

Kommt darauf an was für n Wetterchen ist, und welcher Tag in Planung steht. Ab Dienstag ist Sturm angekündigt...bin mal gespannt.
Nächste Woche ist dann noch ne Einkaufstour in Siegburg, und IKEA geplant.

Dann locken noch jede Menge prima Weihnachtsangebote um die Steuerrückerstattung, für Winterklamotten und ne hydraulische Sattelstütze, auszugeben. Wobei ich nichtmehr weiß wo ich die Schelle am Lenker befestigen soll!...die neuen Griffe waren breiter als geplant, und hab noch nichts ausser selbstbasteln gefunden, um die Schelle am Konus anzubringen! Idee ist ein weiches griffiges Gummi das sich dem Konus anpasst, aber die Schellengröße muß noch passen. 
Breiterer Lenker kommt nicht in Frage, reicht mir wenn ich andere sehe, die irgendwo hängenbleiben oder Schwierigkeiten haben! 

Ausserdem ist gestern wieder ein Zahn abgebrochen, und diesmal am mittleren Kettenblatt *aaarrgghh*! Dachte den Winter kriege ich noch mit dem verschlissenen Kram rum.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Dezember 2011)

Hab Urlaub. Und ein Zahn ist auch gestern abgebrochen... bloss mir im Maul. 

Mal schauen wie es ab Mittwoch dann auf den Tracks aussieht. Bekomme keine Kettensäge ins Backpack 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XmuhX (11. Dezember 2011)

Ei, hast die Cam sicher beim CyberMonday ergattert, was? Glückwunsch  Kriegt man mit dem Brustgurt gute Aufnahmen hin?...wegen flexibler Haltung.
Auf Teletabby auf dem Helm habe ich jedoch keine Lust, auch wegen dem hängenbleiben an Ästen oder so. 

Dein Vid wurde übrigends von uTube geblockt. Hab die Woche noch einen Bericht gehört das standard ist, da keine Lust auf Lizensklopperei.
Am besten mit dabei schreiben, dass Du keinerlei Besitzansprüche auf die verwendete Musik oder Bildmaterial hegst, dann wird manchmal ein Auge zugedrückt.

Hatte die Contour HD im Blickfeld, aber die war woanders sogar noch billiger als bei Amazon, die gerne mal den UVP anheben um ein vermeindliches SuperMegaAngebot rauszuhauen. Da lohnt sich vorher die Prüfung im Netz. 
Bei der Contour gibts jedoch viele Modelle mit Hard&Softwarefehler, und ich warte noch ein bisl mit dem Kauf.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Dezember 2011)

Contour aktualisiert Software und Firmware recht regelmässig. Mit ein wenig Gefrickel kann man auch die Geschwindigkeit im Video anzeigen lassen. GPS fix dauert manchmal länger. Quali geht klar, bloss keine Brusthalterung bis jetzt möglich. Winkel ist gut. Kein Fischauge möglich.

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XmuhX (11. Dezember 2011)

Oha 
Das ohne Display ist echt experimentel, habe ich auch vermutet...auf dem Helm ist es fast schon zu hoch, und am Rahmen wackelt es sicher furchtbar.

Glaub das waren 167 für die GoProHD-HelmetHero.
Am Montag ist übrigends nochmal CM.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Dezember 2011)

Vorteil geht an Contour... Bluetooth Koppelung mit einem Smartphone möglich um die Einstellung vorab zu testen.


----------



## XmuhX (11. Dezember 2011)

Wer brauch schon Smartphones! ...alles Opfer! 

Das Vid sieht doch schon ganz gut aus.


----------



## XmuhX (12. Dezember 2011)

Spam! 
Sag nem Mod der soll die falschen Beiträge löschen.

Das Video wird bei mir knapp Fenstergöße angezeigt. Zum Glück hab ich ne schnelle Leitung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (12. Dezember 2011)

Das ist klar, vergleich mal die anderen Videos die als HD deklariert sind, denn kein Webserver will eine übergroße Datei schlucken die ein paar Minuten Video zeigt.
Das braucht noch ein bischen Zeit bis sich Datenspeicher so entwickeln, dass die Größe irrelevant ist. 

ggf mal nach Googlen, was es da für Tricks gibt. Zb würde ich für Webvideos an der Größe des Fensters sparen, und dafür mehr Quali zeigen.

Die jetzt so entblätterte Stelle im Vid kenn ich doch?


----------



## XmuhX (12. Dezember 2011)

Editor zB. Keine Software dabei gewesen?
Manche Webseiten haben zB auch eine Richtlinie, was die gezeigte Größe an Pixel angeht. Um so kleiner das Bild ist, desto weniger Speicher benötigt das Video. Wenn man daheim das ganze gleich anpasst, sieht das kleine Fenster auch detailierter aus. Beim hochladen kastrieren die Hoster automatisch die gezeigte Größe auf kosten der Quali, um Platz zu sparen, wenn diese von der Richtlinie abweicht, was dann beim größerziehen des Fensters unscharfer wirkt.

Würde mich Wundern wenn es hier im Forum keinen GoPro Thread gibt, wo sowas schon diskutiert wurde.


----------



## XmuhX (12. Dezember 2011)

MUHAHAHAHAAAA!!! 

Jetzt konnte ich nicht wiederstehen bei der Contour+, und hab in letzter Sekunde doch noch geklickt...bööööses Weihnachtsgoodie!  
Amazon ist entschuld das Ding beim CM angeboten zu haben! 
...tja, dafür gibts keine Winterklamotten. 

Amazon ist da ja ganz kulant, wenn etwas nicht gefällt wirds erstattet, und ich bin ja sehr pingelig was Hardware angeht.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Dezember 2011)

@Doc

Eins der Videos ist doch in der Nähe der Spedition ob hinter Waldbröl richtung Morsbach?

Und wollt ihr euer Gehalt und Technikgerede nicht in einem entsprechendem Fred fortführen?

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XmuhX (13. Dezember 2011)

Das sagt der richtige, der noch dick Werbung machen mußte, was auch so schon bei den technischen Details steht! 
Lad lieber mal zum biken ein.


----------



## Theees (13. Dezember 2011)

AAaaalllter Muh hast Du echt grad für 460 Tacken ne Helmcam bestellt? Oder gabs da nen Specialpreis?

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (13. Dezember 2011)

Ah GruÃ an den Theees, wie iset?
Navi gefunden? 

CM Special fÃ¼r einmalige 380â¬ war das um genau zu sein...sonst hÃ¤tte ich mich nicht Ã¼berreden lassen. 
War genau die Version auf die ich warten wollte, nur das es die schon gab. 

Ist ja nicht nur HelmfÃ¤hig, und n Stativ kann man auch nutzen, was spielerisch interessant wird.
Mal schauen ob es gefÃ¤llt...wenn nicht, geht se zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## Theees (13. Dezember 2011)

Ne vom Navigedanken hatte ich mich verabschidet und einen normalen Tacho mit HM usw gekauft. Der war auch 300,- günstiger als ein navi 
Ist ein Ciclosport HAC4 mit passendem Interface für die Auswertung am PC geworden.

Coole Sache mit der Cam! Viel spass damit, und vllt. fahren wir damit ja mal die Trails in Osberghausen ab 

Gruß Theees


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Dezember 2011)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nur Helmfähig, und n Stativ kann man auch nutzen, was spielerisch interessant wird.



Mit einem Stativ wirst du aber nicht glücklich. Das Bild geht bei der Art von Kameras leicht in eine Fischaugenoptik über. In Bewegung praktisch, im Stand sieht das eher Unvorteilhaft aus.


----------



## Delgado (13. Dezember 2011)

Hast Du wieder Deine Tage Schatz?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Dezember 2011)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> 2x lautet die Antwort NEIN !
> 
> Wenn du dich über andere Dinge austauschen möchtest schlag was vor, solange du dich an "unserer" Diskussion beteiligst verstehe ich jetzt echt dein Problem nicht



Ersteres NEIN verstehen ich... 

beim zweiten... es gibt hier genug Unterforen, wo man genug Infos über die einzelnen Cams erhält... da muss man nicht den Fred hier noch zuhausen. TECH TALK!!!


----------



## XmuhX (13. Dezember 2011)

Sonst läuft hier ja eh nichts, und ohne uns wäre der Fred bald so tot wie der letzte damals!  
Jetzt ists eh zu mieses Wetter zum Biken, dann wird sich halt mit Technik dafür die Zeit vertrieben. 

Von daher, bring mal den Müll raus und nimm gleich die staubige Umfrage mit, mit der man auf jeder Seite zu beginn zugespamt wird. *Hust*


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Dezember 2011)

Nanana...

mir ist das langsam hier zu Bunt... viel Spass weiterhin!


----------



## XmuhX (14. Dezember 2011)

Man sollte in der Vorweihnachtszeit echt geduldig sein, bezüglich des kaufs irgendwelcher Sachen rund ums Bike. Angebote ohne Ende...kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber war das letztes Jahr auch schon so extrem? 

@Theees
Naja, jetzt haste zwar n Bike-computer, aber der hier ist trotzdem 50% runtergesetzt worden. 


So, erster Urlaubstag und Sauwetter...also ab ins Fitie.


----------



## Theees (14. Dezember 2011)

Hey Muh, was kann der denn mehr? 

Ich finde ein bisschen Sall- / Tech-Talk hier garnicht so schlimm. Verschwindet der Thread nicht in den untiefen. 

Im Frühjahr (wenn mein neues Bike kommt  ) gehts hier sicher wieder mehr um Touren 

Gruß Theees


----------



## XmuhX (14. Dezember 2011)

Theees schrieb:


> Hey Muh, was kann der denn mehr?
> Gruß Theees



Das weiß ich nicht, und mußt Du für Dich vergleichen. Es war nur ein Beispiel wegen dem Angebot. 

Na dann freu ich mich auf ein paar gemeinsame Touren im neuen Jahr.  Imo gibts echt geile Angebote für Bikes.
zB. hier oder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Dezember 2011)

Wegen Special Offers...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/

Wahl der Qual oder so...


----------



## XmuhX (15. Dezember 2011)

So, die Kamera geht mit zwei anderen Sachen zurück zu Amazon...Kohle gespart, und nun kann sich doch was für den Winter geholt werden! 

Bin garnicht dazu gekommen die Technik zu testen, da mir schon Mängel am Gehäuse aufgefallen sind, was für diesen Preis leider nicht sein darf! 
Alugehäuse war zwar schonmal Klasse, jedoch störte mich an der hinteren Klappe, zu den ganzen Anschlüssen und Batteriefach, das dort keine Gummidichtung verbaut wurde. Somit kommt es mit Sicherheit schon bei normalen Regen dazu, das Feuchtigkeit in die Elektronik kriecht und im schlimmsten Fall die Linse von Innen beschlägt.
Zudem war auf der justierbaren Linsenkappe bereits ein Minikratzer zu sehen. Der war zwar ziemlich am Rand, aber ich sagte ja das da pingelig bin, und lass mir nichts andrehen was nicht meine Qualitätskriterien erfüllt! 


Hhhmm, für morgen sind Orkanartige Windstärken angesagt. Hoffe da kommt nicht zuviel Mist runter auf die Trails oder so!
Mal Augen offen halten und Kleinzeug auf Seite räumen, bei der nächsten Tour.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Dezember 2011)

Bisschen Fett ganz dünn auf den Verschlussrand auftragen und es sollte das Wasser raushalten... funktioniert auch bei der günstigeren Variante, welche ich habe, tadellos.

Kratzer sind außen nicht weiter schlimm, und im Betrieb auch nicht zu vermeiden. Meine hat auch kleiner Macken, Aufnahmen sind aber okay. Das Glas kann man auch unter 10 ersetzten!

Bin aber froh, dass du dir nun doch warme Klamotten leisten kannst, und du dich wegen einer Cam, die man sich auch leihen kann, nicht in den finanziellen Ruin gestürzt hast


----------



## XmuhX (15. Dezember 2011)

Nee, das sowieso nicht. 

Mit dem Fett habe ich mir auch überlegt, aber nicht für diesen Preis.
Da greife ich dann lieber zur güntigeren Variante irgendwann, und verzichte auf den weiteren Winkel mit dem Aufpreis.

Ab 16ten Januar bin ich übrigends in Bonn für voraussichtlich drei Jahre im Projekt, wenn es gut läuft.
Das heißt dann hin und wieder Radl aufs Dach, und am Feierabend den Weg nutzen um mal HCM oder Umgebung, oder vielleicht gleich mal 7G abzuradln.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Dezember 2011)

Nur mal wieder festgestellt, dass bei den meteorolischen Bedingungen anfangs recht zügig getreten werden muss, dass es nicht too frosty wird für den Rest \m/

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Dezember 2011)

Falls du mit Trinkblase fährst, nimm warme Flüssigkeit rein und der Schlauch sollte auch isoliert sein. Hält ganz gut warm bei zweistelligen Minusgraden, so 90 - 120 Minuten.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Dezember 2011)

Marathon BergAB Aaalter.

Kann aber auch human fahren... auf einem Hardtail groß geworden.

Die Flaschen sind mir etwas scary, rüttel sich los und feuer frei. Bergische geht klar, alle Tracks kenne ich aber nicht. Dafür immer schön hoch und runter 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Dezember 2011)

Mach ich HF abhängig. G1 mit G2 anleihen. 30-40 km in 2h. 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XmuhX (22. Dezember 2011)

Yo warmes Wasser in die Trinkblase ist schon Sinnvoll im kalten.
Rein der Thermodynamik wird der Schlauch jedoch immer einfrieren!
Wenn man alle paar km mal wieder daran saugt, friert auch nicht so schnell was ein, aber da das Wasser im Schlauch schon schnell auskühlt, ist es besser den Rest nach dem trinken wieder in die Blase zu pusten...dann friert auch nichts ein. 
Als kleine Isolierung bei tiefen Temperaturen kann man den Schlauch auch in Alufolie einwickeln.

Der kleine Camelback passt doch auch unter die Winterjacke, oder?
Da bleibts dann auch schön warm. 

@Fu
Fährst Du immer von Waldbröl die Runde um Drabenderhöhe, oder kommst Du woanders her?

Schöne Strecken gibts hier in der Gegend ja genug...werde die Tage auch mal wieder aufs Bike...Winterklamotten sind unterwegs, und mir sogar lieber als die doofe Kamera! 

PS:
Gibts hier eigentlich ein paar MMORPG-Zocker? SWTOR zb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Dezember 2011)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> @Idea
> Klingt interessant. Wie sieht es mit 3-4 h aus?



Was für ein Terrain? Glaub aber dafür muss ich noch ein wenig Grundlage machen. In ´ner Woche oder so ja.

@muh

Isolierte Schläuche gibt es gute im Trekking und Wanderzubehör und für das Mundstück gibt es je nach Hersteller auch schon fertige Lösungen. Am besten isolierten Schlauch und das Mundstück immer Wasserfrei halten... da friert dann nichts ein.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Dezember 2011)

Lässt sich machen! Grundlage ist ja da... muss nur mal wieder besser werden!


----------



## XmuhX (23. Dezember 2011)




----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2011)

Da es hier anscheinend nene nuene Biken im Bergischen Threat gibt zitiere ich mich mal selbst:



> Heute wollte ich auf meiner Hausrunde mal wieder ne Runde Wittwenmacher fahren. Der Schock war groß: Der Harvester ist durch den Tannenwald gejagt. Überall liegen Bäume quer und die Zufahrt ist nicht mehr zu erkennen. Am Einen Steilen stück sind nun Baumstämme gelagert: sprich unfahrbarUnd über die ganze Strecke ist unterholz usw verteilt. Es ist wirklich übel, das ist nicht mit 1-2 Stämme zur seite räumen getan.


----------



## XmuhX (24. Dezember 2011)

Welcome @maddda

Yoah, die Dinger nerven mich auch!
Zwar ist in der Gegend hier noch kein Trail in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, aber die Zerstörung durch diese riesigen Maschinen ist enorm!
Frag mich ob das wirklich sein muß für ein paar blöde Bäume!
Es wird sich ja nichtmal nach der Fällung die Arbeit gemacht, die Schäden zu beheben und aufzuräumen.
Einige hässliche Stellen habe ich schon im Naturpark hier entdeckt, wo vorher echt schöne Plätze waren...gezeichnet von vermatschten und zerstörten Waldwegen, halben Meter tiefe Reifenspuren und Schneisen im Wald, und wie Du schon sagtest werden nur die Stämme abtransportiert...der Müll bleibt liegen!
Möchte echt gerne mal Wissen wer da was zu sagen hat!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Dezember 2011)

Fand den Naturpark auch irgendwie schöner, bevor der alte Straßenbelag der A4, welcher erneuert worden ist, auf einigen Wegen gelandet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche euch ein Frohes Fest!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch ein frohes Fest und ein paar ruhige Tage!

STAY DIRTY


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Dezember 2011)

War eben zwei Stunden unterwegs  !!! Das Wetter eignet sich perfekt um den letzten Schmodder aus geschädigten Nasennebenhöhlen zu befördern!


----------



## XmuhX (27. Dezember 2011)

Radlwetter! 
Mir sind heute schon in Engelskirchen drei sportliche und eingesaute Endurobiker beim einkaufen begegnet, so das ich jetzt auch Bock auf Spaß habe! 

Ich brech mir nur grad einen ab, die Shimanoüberschuhe anzuziehen!!!
Sind die immer so eng?...unmöglich diese mit angezogenem Schuh überzuziehen, und auch so ist es echt mal nicht so schnell getan! Sollen aber bis Größe 47 sein, und mit 45 geht schon kaum was...verflixt! 

Wo seit ihr denn unterwegs, wenn ihr euch nicht so im Wald einsauen wollt?


----------



## XmuhX (27. Dezember 2011)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Wenn du Bock hast, können wir mal ne Straßenrunde drehen.....ich fahre allerdings mit dem Rennrad



Ja nee is kla!...dann biste ja knapp doppelt so schnell wie vorher! 
Auf so n Bock kriegen mich keine zehn Pferde. 

Wenn ich beim Nightride über die Landstraße muß, nerven die Autos mit Fernlicht ständig!...da wird dann einfach die Lampe ein bischen höher gestellt und die zweite noch angemacht, und zurückgeblendet! 
Manche machen auch das Fernlicht wieder an, wenn sie merken das es nur ein Radfahrer ist!...da will man am liebsten n Backstein rüberwerfen!


----------



## XmuhX (8. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues noch!
Mir juckt auch schon wieder der Hintern, doch der Schweinehund war stärker über die Feiertage! 
Von daher sage ich schonmal im voraus, daß ich das konditionell nicht schaffen werde, und versuche lieber die Woche mal wieder bisl Ausdauer zu trainieren. 

Dennoch viel Spaß denen die mitfahren...nettes Gebiet dort.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (16. Januar 2012)

Super Videos.

Wenn ich fragen darf, wo beginnt der Trail auf dem Nutscheid? (Gerne auch per PN).
War gestern über die Zeitstraße aus Richtung Hennef nach Waldbröl unterwegs. War aufjedenfall besser als die kurze Tour am Samstag wo der Boden noch nicht gefroren war und zu 80 % nur aus Matsch bestand.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (16. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Einladung. 

Zeitlich sieht es bei mir recht schlecht aus, meistens steht mir nur der Sonntag zur Verfügung.
Kannst ja mal schreiben wann und wo ihr euch trefft. Bis zur ehemaligen US-Armeeanlage brauche ich mit dem Bike eine Stunde.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. Januar 2012)

Morgen jemand auf dem Nutscheid unterwegs?


----------



## XmuhX (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo allerseits!
So, nach 4 Wochen ist endlich auch mein neue Lenker da, damit ich die neuen Gimmicks daran unterbringen kann!...echt nervig war das.

Naja, vorgestern wäre ich gerne mal mit dem Bike raus in den Wald, aber dieses WE ist das Wetter echt mal sauig! 

Schönere Tage kommen bestimmt, wo Wir das hier dann mal richtig ans Rollen bringen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. Januar 2012)

Schlechtes Wetter gibts es nicht, nur die falsche Kleidung.

Sollte es morgen so Regnen werde ich es auch sein lassen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Januar 2012)

@xmux

Hier ist ja noch alles frisch? Sag mal, der Schlammtrail bei Verr bei den Ställen, der durch das alte Flussbett führt, ist der befahrbar?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. Januar 2012)

Letzten Sonntag war ich 3 Stunden unterwegs bis Waldbröl hoch und anschließend wieder zurück, ca. 42 Kilometer aber mit recht viel Straßenanteil.

Morgen werde ich wenn das Wetter mitspielen sollte eine frühe Runde drehen. Würde also versuchen so um 10 Uhr bzw. früher zu starten.

Pausen mache ich in der Regel auch nicht, sollte also passen. 

Also ich denke das ich ca. 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten bis zur alten Militärbasis brauche. Ich meine die mit dem großen Funkturm, wo die Forstverwaltung jetzt drin ist.


----------



## XmuhX (21. Januar 2012)

Da haben sich ja scheinbar zwei gefunden, prima. 

...
Kein Plan ob der Trail dort noch befahrbar ist! Wenn das Wetter mal bisl besser wird, wollte ich dort eh mal vorbei fahren.
Theees hat mich schon bezüglich dessen angeschrieben. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen das dort alles umgeackert wurde wegen Baumfällung, die seit Herbst verstärkt im Naturpark stattfindet und schöne Stellen völlig verwüstet! Schwachsinn sowas!
Oder es war so ne Asiaktion des Blockwarts, der anderen den Spaß nicht gönnt weil er selbst keinen im Leben hat! Der wird dann halt an den nächsten Baum getackert...Fertig!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. Januar 2012)

Solange der Wald aufgeforstet wird finde ich es eigentlich in Ordnung. Es sind halt in den meisten Fällen Nutzwälder. Schlimm finde ich nur die stark beschädigten Forstwege, durch die Holzabfuhr-Maschinen.

Edit:

@DrFuManChu

Schätze mich selber eigentlich nicht als schnellen Fahrer ein, Berg rauf läuft besser als Berg runter. 

Ja das Hohe Wäldchen ist gut einen Kilometer näher.

Nächsten Sonntag bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich im 7G unterwegs.

Werde morgen mal schreiben wie sich die Wege fahren lassen, gehe bei dem vielen Regen vom schlimmsten aus.


----------



## Theees (22. Januar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> @xmux
> 
> Hier ist ja noch alles frisch? Sag mal, der Schlammtrail bei Verr bei den Ställen, der durch das alte Flussbett führt, ist der befahrbar?



Hey,

ich bin vor kurzem noch daran vorbei gekommen und hatte den Trail wiedererkannt von einer Tour mit XmuhX. 
War mit ein paar bekannten unterwegs und wir hatten dann kurz gehalten da ich einem den Einstieg in den Trail zeigen wollte.
Allerdings war der Einstieg schon sehr verwüstet. Ein Weg/Trail war garnicht mehr zu erkennen.

Ich denke man muss den nochmal richtig freiräumen.

Gruß Theees


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Januar 2012)

Meinst du der Boden ist im Eimer? Man hat da knapp über 100m bei den Witterungsverhältnissen eine üble Matschsuppe zu durchtreten. Normalerweise war das eine Reitstrecke und ein Wanderweg...

Hier ist der Einstieg dazu zu finden... 50.950688,7.426629 ist aber der große Forstweg um nicht zuviel zu verraten, kann sein, dass wir uns vertuen und ich was anderes meine.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (23. Januar 2012)

So war am Sonntag morgen leider nur kurz unterwegs, hab es nichtmal bis zum Hohen Wäldchen geschafft. Tour musste vorher durch technischen Defekt beendet werden, Kette gerissen. 

Forstwege waren aber bis zu diesem Punkt trotz viel Regen am Samstag gut befahrbar.
Nächstes Zeitfenster für eine Tour liegt jetzt aber in weiter ferne, auch wenn das Rad bis zum Wochenende wieder laufen sollte.


----------



## XmuhX (24. Januar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Meinst du der Boden ist im Eimer? Man hat da knapp über 100m bei den Witterungsverhältnissen eine üble Matschsuppe zu durchtreten. Normalerweise war das eine Reitstrecke und ein Wanderweg...
> 
> Hier ist der Einstieg dazu zu finden... 50.950688,7.426629 ist aber der große Forstweg um nicht zuviel zu verraten, kann sein, dass wir uns vertuen und ich was anderes meine.



Ja, hier ist die Rede von zwei verschiedenen Orten! 
Die Strecke bei Verr fahre ich aber nie her...vielleicht im Sommer mal, wenn es was länger trocken war.
Ne üble Matschsuppe gibts nahe Schöllerhof, wenn man auf der falschen Flußseite fährt. Einbahntrail und bis zur Radnabe in der Pampe! 
Kommt gut wenn man kurz vorm Ende der Tour ist, und sich freut das man sich bis dahin nicht so eingesaut hat. 

Mal gucken wie das Wetter am WE ist. Dann plane ich Samstag ne kleine Tour ohne Guiding die jederzeit abgebrochen werden kann, um mal die Kondition zu checken, die imo recht mies ist!
Start Drabenderhöhe, Brächen Hochbehälter bis oberhalb Forst, Hohe Warte mit Trail, dann Richtung Bellingroth, Kaltenbach hoch bis zum Matschtrail und der erwähnten Bachdurchquerung (um sich mal nen Überblick der Lage zu verschaffen), Minitrails bis zum Jägerhaus, dann rauf auf den Naturparkberg oberhalb Engelskirchen, wo es ne längere Abfahrt mit Trails bis Engelskirchen runter geht, dann Stauseetrail bis Loope, mal gucken wie die Kondition dann noch ist um einen der Trails in Loope noch mit den steilen Anstiegen mitzunehmen, ansonsten die lange moderate Auffahrt bis zum Startpunkt. 
Ca 2,5 bis 3 Stunden sind eingeplant für diese langsame Tour. Schätze mal das es ca 30-35km werden mit ca 1000hm.
Termin gibts keinen im LMB, wer Lust hat einfach bescheid geben zwecks Verabredung und gegenseitiger Motivation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Januar 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Die Strecke bei Verr fahre ich aber nie her...vielleicht im Sommer mal, wenn es was länger trocken war.



Ich konnte es mir heute einfach nicht nehmen und bin mal eine 60km durchs Oberbergische gezogen 

Die besagte Stelle von mir ist noch da, im Anhang der Eindruck der ersten Meter. Bin dann umgekehrt und über den Pilgerweg und Federath nach Overath zurückgedüst, da es Dunkel wurde und ich eh schon genug eingeschlammt gewesen bin. Im Uphill fressen diese Schlammböden einiges an Saft. Trotzdem war es richtig super heute. Temperatur bei um die 3 Grad Celcius und immer schön in Bewegung bleiben. Hab ich das vermisst letztes Jahr.


----------



## element (25. Januar 2012)

Samstats ist bei mir immer so eine Sache. Ich vermute das ich diese Woche nicht vor 15:00 Uhr los komme. D.h. ich könnte 15:30 in Drabenderhöhe sein... Ist dir vermutlich zu spät XmuhX?

Hat zufällig jemand am Freitag Lust/Zeit zu einer Runde? Ich habe Urlaub.


----------



## XmuhX (25. Januar 2012)

Yop, um 15:30uhr wollte ich schon wieder daheim im warmen sein, mit einer heißen Tasse Tee. 

Bin gerade mal los in die Nacht, nach ner längeren Auszeit!...hat aber echt keinen Spaß gemacht irgendwie! 
Die Kondition gab Schneckentempo vor, die Batterien von beiden Lampen waren im roten Bereich, lieferten aber genug Licht um im Straßenverkehr gesehen zu werden. Dann kam mir auf ner Wirtschaftsstraße n asiger Autofahrer in ner alten Mercedesschüssel mit Fernlicht entgegen, und raffte nicht das ich gewunken habe wie doof, weil ich nichts gesehen habe und wegen ihm schließlich in den Graben geradelt bin! Und dann hat mich noch beinahe einer von der Seite auf die Schippe genommen, da er meinte mir die Vorfahrt nehmen zu müssen! 
Mir reichts...ich hol mir jetzt n Halogenstrahler für die Birne, den ich bei Bedarf einschalten werde, um zurück zu blenden bis die es schnallen!
Soll man sich ne Lichterkette umwickeln?!


----------



## Theees (25. Januar 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Die Kondition gab Schneckentempo vor...



 bei den Vorraussetzungen würde ich mich Samstag glatt anschliessen 

Aber ich hab leider garkeine Zeit


----------



## XmuhX (25. Januar 2012)

Ja schade, was nicht heisst das wir die Tour nicht auch auf Sonntag verlegen können! 

Für einige hier ists aber sicher zu kalt, und denke das wir im Sommer mal n paar für ne größere Runde zusammentrommeln werden!.
Grobi und elRey waren zB schon lange nicht mehr anwesend!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Januar 2012)

Die Matsche ist bald gefroren. Hier hat aber wohl keiner Lust, etwas Dreck aufzuwirbeln. Das Putzen ist ja auch nicht so schlimm. Fahrwerk und Antrieb. Der Rest fällt eh ab. Was wird das für ein gejammer, wenn die Temperaturen weiter sinken.

@xmuhx

Dein Licht wurde wohl geschluckt. Kann der Mercedesfahrer nix für. Pure Physik. Warst unsichtbar für den. Deswegen fährt beim Nightride auch die stärkste Funzel vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (26. Januar 2012)

Du bist mir auch so ne Funzel!

Yoa Temperaturen ziehen an, und warmes Wasser im Beutel wird schnell kühl. Mal schauen wie es am WE wird. Ist mir sogar lieber wenn der Mist gefroren ist. Dann kann man Bergab bisl schneller. 

Im Frühling muß ich eh die Zahnräder und die Kette wechseln, von daher gehts in der Waschbox mit Köpfchen immer schön schnell.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Januar 2012)

Mann muss den Schlauch isolieren, dann friert da nichts so schnell 

Mit dem schnell auf gefrorenem bin ich mal beim Touren recht vorsichtig. Lieber bisschen Gas raus und flowig fahren. Der sanfte Waldboden empfängt einen dann doch recht unsanft, wenn dieser gefroren ist.

Such mal bei http://www.dasbergische.de/ die Radtour "Jahreszeiten" raus. Die ist nahezu onroad und leg mal deine Naturparkrunde rüber, find ich lustig 

Falls sich hier mal was ergibt mit einer längeren Tour, oder sogar Nightride, würde ich mich mal in meinem Heimatort beherbergen und auch Kette geben.


----------



## element (26. Januar 2012)

Ich werde am Sonntag hier mitfahren: 

http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de/

Jemand Lust sich anzuschließen?


----------



## on any sunday (26. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht kommt ein Einheimischer am Samstag mit Rund um Engelskirchen.


----------



## XmuhX (26. Januar 2012)

Hey Sunday 
Hat diese Tour letztens eigentlich stattgefunden?

Ich schließe mich am Samstag einfach mal an, wenn das Wetter nicht all zu winterlich wird, denke ich. Kann ja jederzeit abbrechen und lasse das Auto in Engelskirchen bei der Freundin stehen, dann gehts nur Bergab bis dahin. 

Der Berg in Loope hoch hat es in sich, wenn es der ist den ich kenne. Hängebrücke ist doch der Teil der oberhalb des Krankenhauses Engelskirchen entlang führt? Oder ist das jetzt zu Bildlich vorgestellt? 
Geht es da auch oben auf der Kuppe den Trail entlang bis oberhalb Lindlar?
Ebenso wird es eine Herausforderung sein die Hohe Warte praktisch von der falschen Seite aus zu befahren, wo man nen kleinen Trail verpasst.
Aber den Teil mit der Aussicht zum Siebengebirge kenne ich zu gut! 

Hab mein Hirn schon oft in Falten gelegt, um die Hohe Warte in eine nette Tour packen zu können, was nicht leicht ist wenn man diese nur von einer Seite aus befahren will. Eine habe ich noch offen für wärmere Tage, und mehr Kondition, da diese recht anstrengend werden mag.


----------



## Delgado (26. Januar 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ein Einheimischer am Samstag mit Rund um Engelskirchen.



Wenn ich Solanum überredet kriege tauchen wir auch da auf.
Ich trag uns aber mal nicht ein - wird schwer ...


----------



## on any sunday (26. Januar 2012)

Steinbruch? Eher nicht. Wenn Herr Delgado kommt, werden garantiert alte Kriegserlebnisse ausgetauscht. Lange Pausen sind bei dem Wetter nicht vorgesehen. Tempo wird langsam sein.


----------



## Delgado (26. Januar 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> .... alte Kriegserlebnisse ...



Genau, WK I Pasubio .... weißt Du noch?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Januar 2012)

element schrieb:


> Ich werde am Sonntag hier mitfahren:
> 
> http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de/
> 
> Jemand Lust sich anzuschließen?



Anmeldefrist ist abgelaufen!

@xmuhx

Die Hohe Warte ist in einigen Touren in der Ecke drin. Früher sind immer Sonntags glaub ich, eine Horde von Bikern über den Kamm und durch das Waldstück dort hin geradelt. Hab die immer irgendwie abgepasst, aber aus der anderen Richtung. Kann man gut mit Ründerroth kombinieren.


----------



## XmuhX (26. Januar 2012)

> "Genau, WK I Pasubio .... weißt Du noch?"


 

Das wird sicher lustig! 
Und hast mich gleich auf Video wie ich vom Rad kippen werde, wenn Du die Kamera um 180° nach hinten drehst! 

@No
Ja klar ist die Warte attraktiv, bin da auch unzählige male drüber, aber auch nur wenn man nicht nach dem Trail ins Wohngebiet abdreht, und die andere hälfte des Berges dann bis nach Ründeroth durchs Wohngebiet runter zum Bahnhof rollt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Januar 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> @No
> Ja klar ist die Warte attraktiv, bin da auch unzählige male drüber, aber auch nur wenn man nicht nach dem Trail ins Wohngebiet abdreht, und die andere hälfte des Berges dann bis nach Ründeroth durchs Wohngebiet runter zum Bahnhof rollt!



Aber highspeed zum Bahnhof, oder?


----------



## XmuhX (26. Januar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Aber highspeed zum Bahnhof, oder?



Na mindestens, wenn man da schon runter fahren muß! Unten vor der Kurve dann die Bremsen zum glühen bringen, und bloß nicht rechts vor links beachten, das bremst nur aus! Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kamen da knapp 70 Sachen aufm Tacho zusammen!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Januar 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Na mindestens, wenn man da schon runter fahren muß! Unten vor der Kurve dann die Bremsen zum glühen bringen, und bloß nicht rechts vor links beachten, das bremst nur aus! Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kamen da knapp 70 Sachen aufm Tacho zusammen!



Alda... glaub hatte da was über 80 mal drauf und die Scheibe war extrem heiß


----------



## XmuhX (26. Januar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Alda... glaub hatte da was über 80 mal drauf und die Scheibe war extrem heiß



Geh mal mit der Zunge drann!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Januar 2012)

Boah... irgendwas riecht verbrannt, ich lispel und sabber. Was habe ich falsch gemacht? !?!

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XmuhX (26. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß was...zu viel Alkohol?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Januar 2012)

*hicks* wat babelst du? 

Kann daran liegen, dass der Bremsscheibenreiniger was enthalten hat :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:
Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## element (27. Januar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Anmeldefrist ist abgelaufen!



Das gilt nur für die gesammte Trophy. Bei den Einzelveranstaltungen kannst du morgens hinfahren und dich noch kurzfristig einklinken. Hier stehen die Infos nur für diesen Sonntag:

http://www.tus-neuenrade-radsport.de/RTF/i_CTF 2012.htm


----------



## XmuhX (27. Januar 2012)

@Fu
Nicht so geizig...er hat sich ne 11 verdient! 


Ouh fein, Waldroller hat sich auch für morgen angemeldet! 
So, Kram montiert...nur noch Reifenwechsel und dann Feierabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Januar 2012)

Bin raus. Zugtickets hätten mein Monatsendesparschwein gesprengt. Knapp 20 Euros.


----------



## XmuhX (28. Januar 2012)

Wayne...um 15Uhr eh ein bischen spät dafür! 

Die Tour stand unter keinem guten Stern, so das wir nach der Leppe in Engelskirchen abgebrochen haben, wo für mich eh ende gewesen wäre. 2-3 Platte gab es in der Gruppe, und noch n paar technische Pannen. Zudem war das echt n Kraftakt und ich mußte immer nach hinten gucken, ob da nicht doch so fiese kleine Kobolde sind, die einen den Berg runter ziehen wollen! 
Irgendwann hab ich dann die Gruppe verloren, und später aufm Trail wiedergetroffen, da sie woanders lang gefahren waren. 
Habe ich ja schon vorher angekündigt das ich schlapp mach und langsam fahre! ...im Sommer gehts dann wieder besser. 

Dennoch war die Tour mit den Leuten ganz ok, es war prima n paar bekannte Gesichter wieder zu treffen, und neue kennen zu lernen. Einer kam garnicht auf das Schneckentempo klar, und ich habe endlich die Hängebrücke kennengelernt, wo ich Jahrelang vorbei gefahren bin! 
Die Ecke ist echt prima, um von Loope den Berg hoch bis Holz? zu strampeln. Aber der Untergrund war wie n Klettverschluß.


----------



## XmuhX (29. Januar 2012)

Naja, man sollte auch gucken wo man sich anmeldet, wenn die Tour schon als langsam angegeben wird! Glaub für Dich sind Touren mit Mittel und Schnell einfach passender. 
Ich kannte die Gegend und habe nicht vor gehabt, die ganze Tour mitzufahren. Hättet ruhig fahren können! 

Als ich die Gruppe wiedergetroffen habe, hab ich was von Kettenproblemen und so vernommen. Waldroller hat sich n Stachel eingefangen, und auch der neue Schlauch hat nur n paar Meter gehalten.
Nochmal aufgepumpt und schnell nach Ekirchen runtergerollt.

Grad war ich nochmal unterwegs, und da klappte es viel besser als gestern. Aber heute ists doch ein bisl kälter gewesen.


----------



## XmuhX (29. Januar 2012)

Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich nicht schon nach der ersten Abbiegung verkündet, das ich in der falschen Gruppe gelandet bin! 

Die Gruppe war soweit ok, nur die Form passte nicht, und einer war am schleifen ohne Ende...Das ist mir sowas von Latte!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Januar 2012)

Da hab ich ja auch Glück gehabt. Um sowas vorzubeugen wäre es eventuell nicht schlecht, dass ungefähre Durchschnittstempo der Tour Anzugeben. Wenn ich mich an Lindlar und die Geschichte mit dem Aufstieg aus Loope errinnere Hr. Muh... Körnerfressen bei mir in den Oberschenkeln mit dem Panzer unter mir.

Ja, Langsam ist ein echt dehnbarer begriff. Man sollte sich dann aber auch als Gruppe dem Tempo anpassen können. Bei den Temperaturen unterschätzt man aber auch seinen Leistungsstand recht flott. Also nicht die Köppe einhauen.


----------



## XmuhX (29. Januar 2012)

Das war jedoch noch immer noch zu schnell für Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (29. Januar 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Schnell, langsam, mittel...das hängt auch stark von den Mitfahrern ab.
> 
> Ich deklariere meine Runden im Winter als langsam und im Sommer als mittel und füge ein paar Eckdaten dazu , was ich darunter verstehe.
> 
> Langsam ist dann wohl ein dehnbarer Begriff



So ist es. Das Thema gibt es schon lange hier im Forum. Daher ist es gut die geplant Strecke km/hm und die geplante Fahrzeit dafür anzugeben.
Und sich auch daran zu halten. 

Ansonsten mal per PM nachfragen.

Mittlerweile kann ich die Leute die ihre Touren hier einstellen gut einschätzen, so das es meistens passt. 
Wenn es nicht passt, dann fahre ich eben alleine weiter.

Meine Touren stelle ich meist als langsam ein, wobei du dich bei dem Tempo wahrscheinlich auch langweilen würdest. 
Aber viele Einsteiger schon nicht mithalten können.
Von daher... Alles Relativ.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Januar 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Das war jedoch noch immer noch zu schnell für Dich!



ALDA... KÖPPE EINHAUEN?!?! 

@Schildbürger

Tour ist nicht gleich Tour. Es wäre eventuell aufgrund der vielzahl der Stile hier ganz gut, die Tour als besonders gut geeignet für "..." einzustufen. Ebenso gibt es da auch noch die soziale Komponente. Fahre ich eine Tour als Trainingsgrundlage, oder als ... Tour halt. Die offiziellen Guides sollen geschult werden auf solche Intergruppenkonflikte, bei den Touren hier ist das aber so ein Problem. Ist warscheinlich auch so ein Ding, dass ich mich da raus halte. Will fahren und hab kein Bock auf dieses, sorry Leutz, ich bin schneller, besser, weiter als der Rest. Den Quark kann ich mir bei einem Rennen geben oder im Verein.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hake die Tour unter "Dumm gelaufen ab" wegen Pannen und technischen Ausfällen.



DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Außer dem guide und dir war wohl Niemand glücklich mit dem "Schneckentempo".
> 
> Platte habe ich nur einen mitbekommen und die techn. Pannen hatte wohl nur der guide, was ich echt nicht nachvollziehen kann.



Schön das Chinesen hellsehen können und noch nie Pannen am Rad hatten, ich war aber auch nicht glücklich über das Tempo einzelner Teilnehmer. Aber der Herr XmuhX hat sich dann ja auch nach ca. der Hälfte der geplanten Tour verabschiedet, genau wie der Chinamann. Anscheinend hat der wieder hellgesehen oder mein kleines Kettenblatt verflucht, das mochte danach nämlich nicht mehr.

Weniger glücklich finde ich allerdings auch, wenn man Leute immer zurückpfeifen muss, weil sie an Abzweigungen in den falschen Zweig verschwinden wollen.

Wie gesagt, hake ich als dumm gelaufen ab, da sich im Normalfall doch immer ein homogenes Trüppchen zusammenfindet.


----------



## Delgado (30. Januar 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wenn ich Solanum überredet kriege tauchen wir auch da auf.
> Ich trag uns aber mal nicht ein - wird schwer ...



Um 14:30 Uhr hatte ich sie soweit abreisefertig


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. Januar 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Weniger glücklich finde ich allerdings auch, wenn man Leute immer zurückpfeifen muss, weil sie an Abzweigungen in den falschen Zweig verschwinden wollen.



Aus dem Grund bin ich ja für einen offiziellen Verhaltenskodes seitens des IBC für Touren und Tourenanbieter. Die DIMB Regeln machen es vor (und werden leider auch von vielen mit den Füssen getreten). 

Eine Gruppe zu handeln, welche man kennt, ist einfacher, als mit neuen Gesichtern zu fahren. Spielt viel Narzismus mit bei den einzelnen Teilnehmern, vor allem, wenn man lange Zeit alleine Gefahren ist und sich nun "messen"/"beweisen" möchte. 

Go with the flow und einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen!


----------



## XmuhX (30. Januar 2012)

Ja da gehörst Du auch hin...obwohl...nee, die sind zu niedlich! Tue denen das bitte nicht an, und bleib lieber bei Dr.PannenUndVerständnisfreiSowieUnüberlegtenPostingUndRacingTours! 

Wuuuuusaaaaa


----------



## Mountain_Screen (1. Februar 2012)

Och ist doch irgendwann auch gut mit der gegenseitigen Schuldzuweisung.

Das Biken sollte doch Spass machen und nicht genau das Gegenteil auslösen.


----------



## Delgado (1. Februar 2012)

Demnächst fahr ich mal mit. Mir ist sowieso alles egal:


----------



## XmuhX (1. Februar 2012)

Jimmy macht jetzt auch Energy Drinks?


----------



## Delgado (1. Februar 2012)

Nette Ausschreibung.
Setz aber lieber mal Tempo "mittel" an sonst gibt's Ärger 

Ich fahr bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen lieber alleine. Kuschel aber gerne ab Frühjahr wieder mit 

Natürlich nur mit Pegel - ist ja sonst nicht auszuhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. Februar 2012)

Ich bin bei Mutti auf'm Geburtstag am So. Fahre also höchstens Straße Richtung Wipperfürth und zurück.

Hier mal für Otto-Normal-Biker:

Langsam: 9 - 12 km/h
Mittel: 13 - 16 km/h
Schnell: 17 - 20 km/h

Bezogen auf "unsere" Topographie und Schwierigkeitsgrade.

Im Winter kannst Du je noch 1 - 2 km/h abziehen. Dann wärst Du am So. schon "schnell" unterwegs.

Kuschelgrüße, auch an Heiko


----------



## Ommer (2. Februar 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> :
> 
> Langsam: 9 - 12 km/h
> Mittel: 13 - 16 km/h
> Schnell: 17 - 20 km/h



Das sind korrekte Angaben. 

Ich dachte schon, ich könnte nicht mehr langsam fahren.

Gruß 
Achim


----------



## Delgado (2. Februar 2012)




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. Februar 2012)

Sehr gut!


----------



## XmuhX (2. Februar 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Langsam: 9 - 12 km/h
> Mittel: 13 - 16 km/h
> Schnell: 17 - 20 km/h
> 
> Bezogen auf "unsere" Topographie und Schwierigkeitsgrade.



Passt!...genau meine Definition!


----------



## Dart (2. Februar 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, wenn diese Definition hier als "Standard" genommen wird, schließe ich mich da gerne an


 
Die Abstufung von Delgado ist perfekt. Die meisten Forennutzer hier sind Touren- und Genussbiker, die sich nicht hetzen lassen.

Aber Du hast ja Deine Tour ausführlich beschrieben, da wirst Du Gleichgesinnte finden.

Viel Spaß auf den Trails.


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, wenn diese Definition hier als "Standard" genommen wird, schließe ich mich da gerne an
> 
> Viel Spaß bei Muttern und Grüße an I.
> 
> ...



Dann hammers ja 

Grüße richte ich aus.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Februar 2012)

Jemand Lust auf eine Tour am Samstag in OB. Tempo kündige ich bei mir als "Mittel" an. Ende für 14:00 Uhr bei mir angesetzt. Hätte liebend mein Hardtail dabei, da ist aber die Federgabel gefroren! Also leider Fully


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2012)

Zu matschig  sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## element (23. Februar 2012)

Ich bin am Samstag schon anderweitig verplant... ;-) 

http://www.bikedorado.com/ausschreibung.html


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Februar 2012)

Meidet mal die Ecke um den Heckberg^^

Irgendein Harvester hat das kilometerlang Furchen in den Erdboden geschlagen... überall liegt mehr oder weniger Holz von Fällarbeiten rum und dazu gesellen sich mehrere Eisflächen hinter Kurven. Plus der ganze Schlamm! Selbst Teile von offiziellen Wanderwegen sind da nicht verschont von... nichts gegen Brennholz, aber so kaputt habe ich die Ecke da noch nicht gesehen!

Naturpark?

Fahrbar ist es gewesen, aber nervig.

Knicke auch somit mein Date für morgen, da ich heute Schlamm gefressen habe. Die Warnung hat mich nicht abgehalten.  Fahlenscheid geht morgen schon um 14 uhr los, hätte also nichts gebracht.


----------



## Theees (10. März 2012)

Google Forstview  Könnte erfolgreich werden!

Gibts auch Bilder von der Konstruktion?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. März 2012)

Oh Mann 

Was ist eigentlich, wenn sich das Ding zu schnell dreht? Hebst du dann ab? 

Ehrendoktortitel "Daniel Düsentrieb" erhalten


----------



## element (23. März 2012)

Diese Woche passt es bei mir leider garnicht... ich hoffe du gibst nicht auf und wir hören von weiteren Terminen...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. März 2012)

Wie ist der Zustand denn der Trails und Wälder um Ründeroth, Dieringhausen, Gummersbach und den Rest meiner alten, nicht weit entfernten Heimat?

Und hat hier jemand eine Ahnung, wie es um den Steinbruchtrail in Osberghausen steht? Wollte den mal in eine Tour einbauen. Letzter Stand von mir ist, dass nach der alten ausgewaschenen Steintreppe nun Schluss ist, da dort ein Zaun steht. Die, ich nenne es mal die Trailabfahrt, ist noch im Schuss dank einiger Locals. Die kennen aber nicht die steinige Abfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. März 2012)

Mist... es fährt kein Zug nach Waldbröl xD


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. März 2012)

Jetzt check ich auch die ganze Geo da durch die genannten Bahnhöfe. Da hab ich mal vor gut 12 Jahren mich mal rumgetrieben auf dem Bike in der Zivildienstzeit.

Nach Windeck brauch ich eine knappe Stunde mit der Bahn. Wenn die angekündigte Rüsselseuche morgen weg ist, würde ich mich, wenns Wetter und Laune passt, am Sonntag dranhängen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. März 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt nein... hab mir auch nicht das komplette Vid angeschaut.

Grüß mir die Baumrinde ALDAAA... wie ein abgestochenes Wildschwein hab ich keinen Bock über Berg und Tal zu rotzen. Dafür ist mir der Tag dann doch zu schade, bin kein reiner Sonntagsfahrer und vermeide es dann wohl mal Vollgas zu geben, wenn das Aufgrund von deiner Typografie gefordert wird.

Geradeausfahren kann jeder, da geht der Stil aber irgendwann verloren... vor allem auf Wanderwegen^^


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. März 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Wer hat denn was von Vollgas gesagt?
> Wir sind XC biker mit Vorliebe für anspruchsvolle Trails.
> Geradedaus fahre ich auf der Straße und nicht auf Wanderwegen.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist, der materialistische Schreibstil hat mich genervt. Die jetzige Beschreibung ist da viel frohlockender. 

Weisste, Kuchen geht eh kaputt im Rucksack... ein kurzer Besuch an einem Abenteuerspielplatz kann aber nie Schaden zur Qualitätssicherung, bevor was unter dir urplötzlich zerbröselt. Technik halt.

Bin jetzt schon andersweitig verplant, schau demnächst aber mal zu, dann mal mitzufahren. Vielleicht erkenn ich ja was wieder in der Ecke.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (31. März 2012)

Wird doch morgen bestimmt eine schöne Schlammschlacht.

Werde morgen wenn das Wetter mitspielt ein Stück vom Natursteig Sieg fahren. Gesamte Strecke ist wohl bisschen viel bei 98km und 5600hm.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. April 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Wird doch morgen bestimmt eine schöne Schlammschlacht.
> 
> Werde morgen wenn das Wetter mitspielt ein Stück vom Natursteig Sieg fahren. Gesamte Strecke ist wohl bisschen viel bei 98km und 5600hm.



Wusste garnicht, dass wir im Siegtal mehr Höhenmeter haben als am Mont Blanc^^ 

Wenn wir deine Angaben durch 2 teilen passt der Wert schon eher und es sollte doch fahrbar sein xD

Trotzdem schönen Tag heute euch... Wetter scheint zu passen!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (1. April 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht, dass wir im Siegtal mehr Höhenmeter haben als am Mont Blanc^^
> 
> Wenn wir deine Angaben durch 2 teilen passt der Wert schon eher und es sollte doch fahrbar sein xD
> 
> Trotzdem schönen Tag heute euch... Wetter scheint zu passen!




Laut GPS-Track sind das 5600hm, habe mich auch gewundert. Die Angabe stand bei dem Natursteig Sieg auf der Internet-Seite. Habe dann mal die GPX Datei geladen und die bestätigt diese Angabe.
Du kannst auch mal Höhenmeter der 7 Etappen addieren, da kommst du auf 5300hm. Wird also Stimmen, zur Überprüfung werde ich die Strecke mal heute bei diesem super Wetter fahren.


----------



## element (1. April 2012)

Die Stecke würde ich auch gerne einmal fahren. Evtl. lässt sich ja mal ein gemeinsamer Termin finden.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. April 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Laut GPS-Track sind das 5600hm, habe mich auch gewundert. Die Angabe stand bei dem Natursteig Sieg auf der Internet-Seite. Habe dann mal die GPX Datei geladen und die bestätigt diese Angabe.
> Du kannst auch mal Höhenmeter der 7 Etappen addieren, da kommst du auf 5300hm. Wird also Stimmen, zur Überprüfung werde ich die Strecke mal heute bei diesem super Wetter fahren.



Das sind die addierten Werde für den Anstieg und Abstieg. Mich interessieren aber die Höhenmeter, welche es zu überwinden gibt. Also der reine Anstieg. Berge "wachsen" ja nur in eine Richtung. Glaub das wird hier im Forum auch so gehandhabt.

Hätte aber auch mal interesse da Lang zu fahren... ich glaub aber das würde sich bei den Bedingungen nun aber nur noch unter der Woche lohnen, wegen den Wanderern.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. April 2012)

Also mit viel Glück pack ich die 20% auf dem Panzer mit Rennradübersetzung... ansonsten muss ich schieben xD

Die 1300 hören sich bei 60km für die Ecke Waldbröl sehr realistisch an... die 3 Stunden passen dann aber nicht zu meinem Bike, leider. Wenn wir uns so bei 3-4 Stunden einpendeln bin ich dabei. Bei 17kg und 170mm FW bin ich bergauf etwas an der Power am saugen und muss die Kräfte für 60km arg einteilen, dann kannst du aber Bergab mit mir viel Spass haben... beim Hochfahren wird trotzdem kein Kuchen gegessen 

Bedingungen waren heute echt topp, aber irgendwie hab ich einen nachdenklichen Kekes heute gefrühstückt und stand mir selber im Weg *heul*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (2. April 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Das sind die addierten Werde für den Anstieg und Abstieg. Mich interessieren aber die Höhenmeter, welche es zu überwinden gibt. Also der reine Anstieg. Berge "wachsen" ja nur in eine Richtung. Glaub das wird hier im Forum auch so gehandhabt.
> 
> Hätte aber auch mal interesse da Lang zu fahren... ich glaub aber das würde sich bei den Bedingungen nun aber nur noch unter der Woche lohnen, wegen den Wanderern.




Ja ich habe es auch festgestellt, dass dort die falschen Werte vorliegen. Mich hat nur gewundert das auch die GPX-Datei falsch ist. Da Oruxmaps diese Höhenmeterangabe bei Aufstieg ausgibt und nicht bei Aufstieg und Abstieg getrennt voneinander.
Bei mir waren es 70km und 1500hm von Altwindeck in Richtung Eitorf. Jedoch würde ich diese Strecke so nicht nochmal fahren, da es viele Stellen gab wo man das Bike tragen musste. Wanderer waren gestern kaum unterwegs, da es vielen bestimmt noch zu kalt war.
Streckenausschilderung war teilweise etwas dürftig, war froh das Handy mit Oruxmaps dabei zu haben.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. April 2012)

Den Trail hochtragen oder runtertragen. Für 2tes gibt es bestimmt irgendwelche fahrbaren Linien xD


----------



## Mountain_Screen (2. April 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> @Mountain
> Ich will ja nicht sagen, ich hab es ja gesagt.....aber ich habe es gesagt
> 
> Der Siegsteig ist nicht in jede Richtung fahrbar
> Es gibt lokals, die können dir da sicher ne fahrbare Variante zeigen....



Mit einem anderen Bike wäre ich bestimmte Stücke auch noch runter gefahren. Aber mit Klick-Pedalen und hohem Sattel - No Way!!! 
Wurde auch von einem Ortsgundigen auf die Strecke von der Leuscheider-Seite nach Stromberg runter aufmerksam gemacht. Ist aber nach seiner Beschreibung eher was, für die Downhill- bzw. Freeride-Fraktion. 

Muss ich mir wohl noch ein anderes Bike aufbauen, mit ein wenig mehr Federweg vorn und hinten.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. April 2012)

Also ich fände es super, wenn sich hier ein Trüpchen finden würde, um den Siegsteig mal abzufahren. Irgendwie reizt mich ja die Beschreibung dann doch. Aber gemütliche Runde.

Und täusch dich nicht Mountain Scream, ich fahre zwar ein schweres Gerät, hab aber schon Leute mit 80mm Gabeln und einem starrem Heck Tracks runterfahren sehen, wo ich dachte, dass klappt bei mir nicht mit viel Federweg. Man sollte sich aber auch nicht mit den Locals in Finale Ligurien anlegen xD

@DrFuManchu

Genau das beschrieben Problem von dir geistert mir dabei durch den Kopf. Schöne Tracks, die von irgendwelchen Bikern platt gefahren werden. Denke nicht, dass es einen Förster stört, wenn ab und an da irgendeiner runter-/durchfährt... aber der Trailtourismus fördert auch das hervorbringen von schwarzen Schafen, bzw. dass mit angezogenen Bremsen der Waldboden aufgewühlt wird. Bin auch eher der Freund von natürlichen Spielplätzen und technischen Passagen... und wenn es mal nicht von der Tagesform passt, wird halt kurz geheult und getragen.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. April 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Runter geht alles..... ich meinte ja auch rauf, da ist es an manchen Stellen nur möglich ,wenn du trial-Experte bist.
> 
> Um die "schönen" trails vom Steig zu nutzen, ist es sinnvoll Verbindugsstücke zu fahren und eine kleine Schleife zu ziehen.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem neuen Bike war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.



			
				NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fände es super, wenn sich hier ein Trüpchen finden würde, um  den Siegsteig mal abzufahren. Irgendwie reizt mich ja die Beschreibung  dann doch. Aber gemütliche Runde.



Bei einer "gemütlichen" Runde wäre ich auch dabei. Jedoch gibts hier wohl einige die eher "schnell" unterwegs sind, für die ist das natürlich nicht so toll.
Zudem müsste einer/mehrere mal Alternativrouten ausarbeiten die fürs Bike besser geeignet sind. Ab Eitorf in Richtung Hennef ist mir der Natursteig inzwischen bekannt. Es gibt dort nur eine Stelle (Merten hoch auf den Stachelhardt) die absolut ungeeignet für Biker ist. Diese ist dann eher was für die Fraktion Bikebergsteiger.


----------



## on any sunday (3. April 2012)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin den Steig im Spätherbst von Herchen bis Hennef gefahren. Eigentlich ganz nett, besonders am Anfang schön trailig, erkennbar lange Schiebestücke konnte man Dank GPS meist umfahren. Waren glaub ich ca. 60 km und an die 1800 Hm. Insgesamt hätte er ruhig was steigiger sein können, ist aber auf jeden Fall eine schöne Tour. Wenn die Tage wieder länger und die Temperaturen angenehm werden, wäre ich zu einer gemeinsamen, gemütlichen Komplettbefahrung bereit.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. April 2012)

Was mich gerade ärgert, ist die Tatsache, dass ich mich früher immer so bis Rüppichteroth von Drabenderhöhe aus auf dem Bike rumgetrieben habe. Eben mal bei GoogleMaps nach Herchen geschaut... ich hätte mich ruhig was weiter runter trauen können 

@on_any_sunday

Ich hab mal eben bei Sevenload deine Videos inspiziert... wo ist der erste Teil des Nato-Basis Trails xD


----------



## on any sunday (3. April 2012)

Anscheinend  verschollen. Mmmhh, könnte aber noch auf der Feschtplatte von meinem alten Pezeh sein.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. April 2012)

Mit dem Schlenker über Orco?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. April 2012)

Mache ich den Eindruck, als ob ich Schlenker machen würde?  Nee, keine Ahnung mehr.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. April 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie hoch deine Blutalkoholkonzentration ist, wenn du fährst 

Mal Scherz beiseite... weiß ich auch nicht mehr so genau xD


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. April 2012)

Ich komme zwar nicht mit... aber die 360° Grad Halterung find ich irgendwie klasse


----------



## Delgado (16. April 2012)

Ich komm nicht mit wegen der schmutzigen Witze 
Bin sehr zart besaitet!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Mai 2012)

Dachte dir ist es nie zu schmutzig!?


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2012)

Klasse Ausschreibung Rallef 

Nur das mit dem Schnuppern ..... meinst Du ich sollte mal besser frische Sachen anziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terbu (17. Mai 2012)

TürmeStürmen im Oberbergischen. Diesen Sonntag:

http://bikeattackoberberg.de/?p=1372 (bischen runterscollen)


----------



## terbu (18. Mai 2012)

Nein sie ist nicht ausgeschildert. Wenn man sie noch nicht kennt (ist jedes Jahr gleich), so kann man dem GPS-Treck folgen (Links in den Komentaren auf der Webseite) oder der dort ausgeteilten Wegbeschreibung folgen.

Zur Not tut es diese Wegbeschreibung, sie folgt ausgeschilderten Wanderwegen. Doch für eine zügige fahrweise ist der Besitzt eines GPS sicher von Vorteil.

Andernfalls mal versuchen sich mit jemandem zusammentun, der die Stecke bereits kennt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Mai 2012)

Die Strecke ist wirklich gut zu finden... auch theoretisch ohne GPS. Hat vor ein paar Jährchen ganz gut geklappt die nachzufahren, verkehrt herum. Sollte aber die 80km runde gewesen sein, mit Notizzettel am Lenker


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Mai 2012)

Ich suche gerade den "Gefällt mir" Button für den Königstrail!!!


----------



## Delgado (22. Mai 2012)

Wir sind hier Gotseidank nicht bei farcebook!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (25. Mai 2012)

Sind die Baumstämme alle aus dem weg geräumt?

Vor 2 Monaten sah es da noch anders aus, war die reinste absteig-orgie.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Mai 2012)

Ist irgendwas Tourenmässig geplant heute oder morgen?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Mai 2012)

Schade... is aber so... leider

Rennrad wäre auch okay, hab meines nur wieder verkauft


----------



## zgadgeter (27. Mai 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Der Siegtrail ist auch wieder fahrbar, nachdem dort ordentlich Holz gemacht wurde.



Hallo, fuer einen neuen hier, wo ist der Siegtrail genau?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Mai 2012)

Bin zwar jetzt DIMB Mitglied... ich gehe aber davon aus, dass du die kontextintensive Suchfunktion von Google bedienen kannst

http://www.siegtal.com 

Erster Link der zum Siegsteig ausgespuckt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (27. Mai 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Bin zwar jetzt DIMB Mitglied...



Das kann man jetzt als Drohung, oder als Aufforderung zur Teilnahme sehen!...aber ich weise Die Wildsau bei Gelegenheit mal darauf hin! 

---------

Wie siehts in Oberberg so aus?...vielleicht komme ich die Tage mal zum Biken ins alte Revier hoch. 
Fahre wohl aller Voraussicht nach dauerhaft in der Umgebung von Olpe-Biggesee aus herum, wo es ebenfalls schöne Eckchen und viele hm gibt. 

Gruß...
-XmuhX-


----------



## zgadgeter (29. Mai 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Bin zwar jetzt DIMB Mitglied... ich gehe aber davon aus, dass du die kontextintensive Suchfunktion von Google bedienen kannst
> 
> http://www.siegtal.com
> 
> Erster Link der zum Siegsteig ausgespuckt wird.



Danke.  Hatte eigentlich sowas wie eine genauere Beschreibung oder vielleicht auf eine GPS Datei gehofft, als nur die homepage vom Siegtal.  Aber danke fuer die Hilfe.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. Mai 2012)

zgadgeter schrieb:


> Danke.  Hatte eigentlich sowas wie eine genauere Beschreibung oder vielleicht auf eine GPS Datei gehofft, als nur die homepage vom Siegtal.  Aber danke fuer die Hilfe.



Der Abschnitt der auf dem Video zu sehen ist geht in Dattenfeld an der Brücke los.

Hier hast du eine Karte von der Natursteig-Sieg Etappe:
http://www.siegtal.com/uploads/media/Natursteig_Etappe_7.pdf

Die komplette .gpx oder .kml Datei des Natursteig-Sieg gibt es hier:
http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/tracks.php?nid=3243


----------



## zgadgeter (29. Mai 2012)

Danke!


----------



## zgadgeter (29. Mai 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> @mountain Könntest du deine Ortskenntnis bitte für dich behalten ?! Wo sich der Steig befindet ist bekannt Die genaue Lage der Trails darf gerne erkundet werden .... Ohne direkten Hinweis !


Hmm, bloede Frage: Warum? Versteh das Problem nicht.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. Mai 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> @mountain Könntest du deine Ortskenntnis bitte für dich behalten ?! Wo sich der Steig befindet ist bekannt Die genaue Lage der Trails darf gerne erkundet werden .... Ohne direkten Hinweis !



Nein ich behalte meine Ortskenntnisse nicht für mich. Es handelt sich bei diesem "Trail" um ein offezielles Teilstück des Natursteigs-Sieg somit für jeden zugänglich. "Ohne direkten Hinweis" ist hier nicht angebracht, dieser Weg ist auf der Karte sowie Vorort ausgeschildert.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. Mai 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Für Ortskundige ist der Siegsteig grundsätzlich kein Geheimnis.
> Denen kannst du ne Stelle zeigen und die wissen i.d.R. wo genau das zu finden ist.
> 
> Das gilt nicht für Ortsunkundige.
> ...



Es geht hier auschließlich um ein offizielles Wegstück des Natursteig-Sieg. Diese Informationen gebe ich auch gerne einem Ortsunkundigen, da sie für jederman zugänglich sind. Ich habe auf keine "schönen" fahrbaren Strecken die nicht dem offizellen Natursteig angehören hingewiesen.
Ich habe keine Fahrrad-Verbotsschilder an den Natursteig-Schildern gesehen, vielleicht hat sich das in den letzten Tagen geändert. Jedoch ist mir nicht bekannt, dass das befahren für Mountainbiker verboten ist.


----------



## XmuhX (29. Mai 2012)

ich frage mich gerade was mehr oel ins Feuer giesst. zum einen die koordinaten die jemand überhaupt erstmal deuten muss, oder die Diskussion das es dort für mtbler verboten sei.. ;-) 
denkt mal drüber nach. Calm down :-D

cords über pn...ferdisch.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Mai 2012)

Nimm 'ne Klingel mit^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. Mai 2012)

zgadgeter schrieb:


> Hmm, bloede Frage: Warum? Versteh das Problem nicht.



Ja die Probleme die manch einer hier hat verstehe ich auch nicht. Wollen wohl auf den Trails alleine sein.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. Mai 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Alter, zieh dein Ding durch .
> 
> Freunde machst du dir damit nicht!



Doc... sind deine Videos nicht auch auf http://www.pro-siegtal-mtb.de/zu finden?

Du willst deine Trails geheimhalten, stellst diese aber selber auf einer mir etwas suspekten Internetseite öffentlich und regst dich dann auf, dass danach gefragt wird wo diese sich befinden?

Solange dort kein Fahrverbot herrscht ist das doch egal... rücksicht auf Wanderer und gut ist. Denke keiner ballert dort zuerst mit Mach3 runter, wenn dieser einen GPS Track nachfährt. Der Siegsteig ist aber wohl hier im Thread auch etwas Offtopic... geht um den Oberbergischen Kreis und nicht der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis.


----------



## XmuhX (1. Juni 2012)

@No... Dein Ego wird in Olpe verlangt!
Wenn Du mal n Karren am Start hast, dann beweg Dich Mittwochs zum Treffen am Hallenbad für ne Abendrunde, oder machen was am WE aus....hier gibts was feines für Federweg und Panzer unterm Hintern, mit bisl Nervenkitzel und Körner für Uphill, ganz nach deinem Geschmack. Gruß vom Wipp! 

Wie schauts im Naturpark an der Heimat aus...Die kleinen Wurzeltrails wieder frei von der Harvesterverwüstung?
ggf nächste Woche Samstag mal wieder die handvoll Trails dort abfahren, wenn das Wetter passt und wer lust hat!?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. Juni 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> @No... Dein Ego wird in Olpe verlangt!
> Wenn Du mal n Karren am Start hast, dann beweg Dich Mittwochs zum Treffen am Hallenbad für ne Abendrunde, oder machen was am WE aus....hier gibts was feines für Federweg und Panzer unterm Hintern, mit bisl Nervenkitzel und Körner für Uphill, ganz nach deinem Geschmack. Gruß vom Wipp!
> 
> Wie schauts im Naturpark an der Heimat aus...Die kleinen Wurzeltrails wieder frei von der Harvesterverwüstung?
> ggf nächste Woche Samstag mal wieder die handvoll Trails dort abfahren, wenn das Wetter passt und wer lust hat!?



Mein Ego sitzt gerade in einer temporären Sinnkrise fest und versucht zu erruieren, warum eine Betonwüste um mich herum definitiv depressive Episoden aufkommen lässt... ich bin ein verdammter Trailjunkie 

Naturpark nur um den Heckberg zu wenig abgefahren... sind ein paar böse Spuren in Kurven im Boden und teilweise platt... was man als Trail bezeichnen könnte 

Dafür eine Verlängerung in Form einer Oldschool Mach3 Abfahrt übers Schlingenbachtal wieder gefunden 

Lass mal nächstes Wochende Stollenreifen fahren


----------



## XmuhX (3. Juni 2012)

Samstag geht klar wenns nicht grad aus Kübeln regnet! 
Von wo starten? Können ja ne große Runde drehen, über Ekirchen durch den Naturpark, Much in Richtung Oberelben,Bogen um Nümbrecht, Wiehl, Döner! 
Wenns nass ist, sind Wir schon nach Ekirchen runter eingesaut...hehe!
Dürften geschätzte 60km mit einigen hm sein. Fahren gemütlich mit Schlenker und Zeit ist Latte, aber nicht allzu viele und lange Pausen...das suckt.
Will einmal noch die große Runde fahren, bevor es September komplett in die neue Heimat geht!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. Juni 2012)

Alter... nach der Tour spar ich mir dann aber den Döner... ich tret da glatt in der Dönerbude den Tisch weg durch unkontrollierte Muskelkontraktionen im Bein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (3. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Doener sollte nur an die Tour erinnern, wo wir nach dem Ding nichtmal mehr Grossfischbach rauf gekommen sind! ;-)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. Juni 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Das mit dem Doener sollte nur an die Tour erinnern, wo wir nach dem Ding nichtmal mehr Grossfischbach rauf gekommen sind! ;-)



Das war irgendwo zwischen Bierenbachtal und Elsenroth... und der Döner hat definitv die Verschraubung an der Wippe zum zerreissen gebracht

... auf einem Flachstück   :kotz:

Aldaaa... das ist ja 2006 oder 2007 gewesen... long time ago


----------



## XmuhX (5. Juni 2012)

Also wann ists genehm am Samstag? Vorschlag 10uhr Abfahrt Engelskirchen Bahnhof. 

Treten dann den Weg an der Abahnbruecke hoch zum hinteren teil vom Mundepot für die erste Abfahrt zum Loopestauweiertrail, hoch Richtung Federath, Much, über Waldwege und Straße hoch und runter um Nuembrecht herum, Richtung Drabenderhoehe, und dann über die Hohe Warte nach Ruenderoth runter mit Chance zum  Bike reinigen  an der Waschbox, nahe Engelskirkirchen. Kleingeld nicht vergessen ;-)

Es sind auch gerne weitere Teilnehmer Willkommen, zum lockeren AM-tourchen mit uphill, trails, downhill, waldautobahn, etwas Straße, verschlafenen oertchen und hoffentlich gutem Wetter für den Ausblick. 
Ziel ist es die Tour zu schaffen...Ca 60km +/- 15km...Zeit egal...geschätzte 4std mindestens.

Verpflegung um den Hungerast vorzubeugen (min 2Liter Flüssigkeit und Futter), Helm, Pannenzeug, sowie ein funktionierendes geeignetes Bike sollten dabei sein.

Kurze Meldung hier wer Interesse hat, wäre prima.


----------



## XmuhX (7. Juni 2012)

Tour verschoben...aus Mangel an Interesse!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. Juni 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Tour verschoben...aus Mangel an Interesse!



Hast du die Tour bei Fahrgemeinschaften reingesetzt? Hier in diesem Thread ist nicht viel los, wohnt wohl keiner im Oberbergischen Kreis.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. Juni 2012)

Pssst.... xmuhx guided nächsten Samstag... und vielleicht setzt er die Tour auch in die Fahrgemeinschaften


----------



## XmuhX (8. Juni 2012)

pssssst...auch schmal was von internen Schmankerln gehört? ;-) 
ja...ich warte noch auf Rückmeldung von n paar Leuten.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. Juni 2012)

Ist doch auch vieeeeeel zu matschig, wird das Bike ja ganz schmutzig. 
Hoffentlich ist es am Sonntag mal halbwegs trocken, Rad sieht jetzt eh wie Sau aus und ist gefühlte 5kg schwerer.


----------



## XmuhX (8. Juni 2012)

Sonntag soll sehr nass werden ;-)
Bin heute nen Teil der loopetrails gefahren. Ein Waldweg ist dermaßen aufgeweicht und umgefluegt , dass es echt kein Spaß macht da runter zu fahren :-(
Echt zum kotzen das die schoenen Wege so zerstört werden.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. Juni 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Sonntag soll sehr nass werden ;-)
> Bin heute nen Teil der loopetrails gefahren. Ein Waldweg ist dermaßen aufgeweicht und umgefluegt , dass es echt kein Spaß macht da runter zu fahren :-(
> Echt zum kotzen das die schoenen Wege so zerstört werden.



Also ich hoffe das es morgen bis späten Nachmittag von oben her trocken bleibt.

Hier in der Gegend werden in letzter Zeit viele Waldwege neu angelegt oder mit Schotter aufgefüllt. Liegt wohl daran, das der Förster mit seinem Geländewagen nicht mehr durch kam. 

Aber so schlimm wie im Oberbergischen Kreis ist es zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (11. Juni 2012)

Naja, hattest ja Glück mit dem Wetter am Sonntag, obwohl es hin und wieder aussah als ob da ordentlich was runter kommen wollte! 

Für Samstag ist mieses Wetter angekündigt...was n Sommerwetter! 
Daher behalte ich mir vor die Tour kurzfristig anzukündigen...also Donnerstag ca.
Können zwar auch ne lange und sehr schmutzige Tour fahren, aber denke nicht das es Spaß machen wird!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Juni 2012)

Hat sich wohl pünktlich zum Tourende in Overath ausgeregnet dort und ist nichts mehr rübergekommen.

Glaubst du echt dem Wetterbericht so lange im Vorraus?


----------



## XmuhX (11. Juni 2012)

Noe...abwarten. ;-)


----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. Juni 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Glaubst du echt dem Wetterbericht so lange im Vorraus?



Für Sonntag war ja auch ab Mittag schwere Gewitter gemeldet, hab untzerwegs keinen Blitz gesehen und auch kein Donner gehört. 

Also diesen Wetterberichten schenke ich keine Beachtung mehr, sehr ungenau was natürlich auch verständlich ist.

Im Siegtal konnte man geballte E-Bike Power bewundern, bei der Altersgruppe 60+.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Juni 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Im Siegtal konnte man geballte E-Bike Power bewundern, bei der Altersgruppe 60+.



Erschreckenderweise häufen sich solche Ereignisse in der letzten Zeit


----------



## XmuhX (12. Juni 2012)

ereignis heute: Alter Sack auf Strassenmitte mit ebike...ich Gas zum ueberholen, und ploetzlich geht ne mobile Blitze los!!! Ab**** des Tages!


----------



## Delgado (14. Juni 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> ereignis heute: Alter Sack auf Strassenmitte mit ebike...ich Gas zum ueberholen, und ploetzlich geht ne mobile Blitze los!!! Ab**** des Tages!



Egal, hast doch kein Kennzeichen am Bike.


----------



## XmuhX (14. Juni 2012)

na wenns das bike gewesen waere! ;-)


----------



## XmuhX (15. Juni 2012)

Tour um eine Woche verschoben, wegen anhaltendem schlechtem Wetter und aufgeweichtem Boden!
Mann ey...wo bleibt der Sommer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Juni 2012)

Kneifst du wegen Standartwetter?


----------



## XmuhX (15. Juni 2012)

Hast Du wieder getrunken?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. Juni 2012)

Klar... ich muß mir den Frust wegsaufen, wenn ich sehe, dass bei ein paar Regentropfen gekniffen wird. Wird nur bei schönem Wetter gefahren, kannst dich auf 20 Tage im Sattel freuen... pro Jahr!


----------



## XmuhX (16. Juni 2012)

Komm mal klar...bist eh der erste der anfaengt zu jammern


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. Juni 2012)

Ja... weil du dich wieder abholen lassen musst!


----------



## XmuhX (16. Juni 2012)

*gaehn* warum ladest Du nicht einfach ein, anstatt hier rum zu flamen?
 Wirb fuer "Wet & Dirtytour" und sieh zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (16. Juni 2012)

Das Wetter ist doch super, nur nicht in NRW .
Habe hier in Süddeutschland die letzten 3 Tage eigentlich nur schönes Wetter bei 25°C. 
Heute war eine 83km Tour drin, mit einem kleinen Schlenker über Frankreich.


----------



## XmuhX (17. Juni 2012)

Hast Du es gut 
Im Sauerland ist heute auch endlich mal die Sonne draussen...gleich aufs Rad! 
...nur die Trails muessen warten, da Boden noch zu nass.


----------



## XmuhX (18. Juni 2012)

Soooo, Tour wurde erstmal mal für Samstag reingestellt.
Bei schlechtem Wetter erfolgt ne Absage bis Freitag Abend!

"Link"


----------



## XmuhX (26. Juni 2012)

So, endlich mal berichten... 
Die Tour am Samstag war schoen, auch wenn ein Herr erst auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt hat, dass er nicht kommen kann!
Schade das nicht mehr Leute Interesse gezeigt haben...Phill aus Köln und ich hatten Spass beim ersten Teil der Tour mit den ganzen Trails, und er konnte noch etwas Fahrtechnik erlernen. Nach lockeren 5std, und den ca 45km mit 850hm waren wir recht platt, so dass wir uns den zweiten Teil mit den geschätzen zusätzlichen 35km gespart haben. 

Immerhin blieb es trocken von oben, hatten Bergtraining, Trails und Natur, und trotz eines Platten wärend des Downhills am Vorderreifen Meinerseits, laesst mich das ganze dazu verleiten für kommendes WE nochmal die gleiche Tour anzubieten. Vielleicht klappts dann auch mit dem zweiten Teil und mehr Leuten, um sich gegenseitig zu motivieren! 
Wetter soll zumindest Top werden, so dass die nächsten Tage auch der noch teilweise nasse Waldboden trocknen kann.

Ein Teil der Tour ist dank eines Harvesters sehr matschig, so das man die Abfahrt nur im Schritttempo hinter sich bringen kann, ohne auszusehen wie ne Wildsau. Echt traurig das ausgerechnet dieser schöne Teil unberührter Natur durch Maschinen zerstört wurde! 
Praktisch dass die Waschbox noch geöffnet hatte, so dass wir am Ende der Tour ein sauberes Bike einpacken konnten.


----------



## zgadgeter (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
hoert sich alles gut an....nur....
gibt es eine gpx Dateil wo ich sehen kann ob ich mir das zu traue?  Bin noch nicht so viel gefahren dieses Jahr und kenne mein Form noch nicht...


----------



## XmuhX (26. Juni 2012)

Tour für Samstag den 30.06.2012 steht nun für 9:00Uhr im LMB. (Link) 

@zgadgeter
Sorry, Datei gibts nicht, aber irgendwo auf diesen Seiten gibts ein paar Bilder mit den ungefähren Höhenangaben und nen Kartenausschnitt der alten Route. Details zur Tour am Samstag stehen in der Tourbeschreibung. 

Solltest aber schon bisl regelmässiger unterwegs sein, damit es Dir auch Spaß macht.

NACHTRAG:
Hier ist der Link zu der alten Karte und den alten Höhenangaben...ruhte im alten Fred!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Juni 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> auch wenn ein Herr erst auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt hat, dass er nicht kommen kann!.



Der Herr hat dir aber auch vorher schon mitgeteilt, dass er weder Telefon oder Internet zur Zeit hat. Ich hätte ja auch den Zug genommen, wäre ich nicht Opfer der deutschen Fußballfeierlaune mit der Lieblingsbeschäftigung Flaschen auf Beton zerschmettern und dann fährt ein Unbeteiligter (ich) durch... platter Reifen... emotionslos das Flicken sein lassen am HBF und kehrt gemacht. SMS tippen an öffentlichen Telefonautomaten ist mir zu blöd gewesen.

Egal... nächste Tour versuche ich dabei zu sein^^


----------



## XmuhX (27. Juni 2012)

Wayne 

Denke mal das die Beteiligung auch an der naechsten Tour mau ausfaellt, da Team3 ne Tour am Start hat die echt zu empfehlen ist.
Dort nehmen zwar momentan 29 Fahrer teil, aber Spass und nette Leute machen die Runde zu was besonderem.


----------



## xguckstdux (30. Juni 2012)

Hey, hatter gerade versucht dir auf die PN zu antworten. Aber anscheinend muss ich erst einen Forumsbeitrag erstellen. Das ist hiermit geschehen.

Ich würde mich aller Voraussicht nächstes Wochenende nochmals anschließen.
Melde mich dann einfach nochmal.

Gruß
Phil


----------



## thoman (3. Juli 2012)

Tach zusammen,

gibt es hier denn auch Leute, die aus Lindlar oder unmittelbarer Nähe kommen und die vielleicht mal Lust haben auch in der Woche am Abend ein 1 - 2 h Ründchen zu drehen, ohne viel vorbereiten/Fahrrad verladen etc.?
Gerne bin ich auch mal am WE bei einer größeren Tour dabei.
Am Sonntag hatte ich ein paar MTB-Freunde aus dem märkischen Sauerland hier und wir sind eine schöne "Rund-um-Lindlar"-Tour gefahren (47 km, 1300 hm).

Eigentlich sollten es noch ein paar Km und hm mehr werden, aber die Zeit lief uns davon.

Auf jeden Fall waren die Gäste aus MK sehr angetan von der bergischen Landschaft. Wir wollen das bald noch Mal wiederholen.
Ich würde die Tour dann auch mal hier einstellen. Vielleicht findet sich ja dann jemand, der sich anschließen möchte.

Bis dann, ich hoffe was von Euch zu hören,

Thomas (aus Lindlar-City )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zgadgeter (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo aus Hohkeppel!
wuerde gerne das mal machen.  Muss aber dazu sagen das meine Form noch nicht die Beste ist!  Habe gerade vor ein paar Monaten, nach vielen Jahren, wieder mit dem MB angefangen.  Wenn es ein bisschen langsamer gehen koennte, gerne


----------



## thoman (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Hohkeppel, das ist ja mal was in der Nähe 

Wir können gerne mal eine Abendrunde drehen.

Diese Woche muss ich aber pausieren, da ich Vorgestern trotz leichter Sommergrippe ne größere Tour gefahren bin. Das merke ich jetzt.

Also vernünftig sein: Eine Woche auskurieren.

Aber nächste Woche? So irgendwann zwischen 18 und 21 Uhr zum Testen mal ein kleines Ründchen drehen wäre schön.

Die Geschwindigkeit sollte kein Problem sein. Bei diesen kleinen Touren liege ich meistens so bei 13 km/h.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## XmuhX (3. Juli 2012)

Schön das sich immernoch neue Leute hier einfinden und Touren in der Umgebung anbieten...immer rein damit!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juli 2012)

Jemand für einen Nightride in den Sonnenuntergang zu haben im Bergischen/Oberbergischen die Tage?


----------



## XmuhX (4. Juli 2012)

Biste jetzt doch wieder Oberberger?...interesse an meiner Wohnung mit tollen Aussicht, mit Küche + Möbeln? Umzug anfang September! 

Heute bin ich nur kurz daheim für ne Besichtigung eines potenziellen Nachmieters...aber Samstag können Wir gerne mal ne Tour an den Start bringen, die auch was länger ist. Hab da eh lust auf die "Hometrails". 
Abendrunde mit Nightride am Donnerstag oder Freitag? Samstag (Waschbox) oder Sonntag morgens dann die Trailtour mit schwenk um Nümbrecht herum...wird anstrengend! 

Im Sauerland um Olpe hab ich jetzt auch n paar Ründchen für die ein oder andere chice Tour mit Weitblick zusammen. Sehr geil hier. 

Und hier noch n Bild zur Abendrunde an der Biggesee...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1159513


----------



## zgadgeter (4. Juli 2012)

thoman schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Aber nächste Woche? So irgendwann zwischen 18 und 21 Uhr zum Testen mal ein kleines Ründchen drehen wäre schön.



ja, ist gut.  Wir koennan dann mal per email Kontakt aufnehmen, oder?
am besten hohkeppel            at               gmail.com


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juli 2012)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Biste jetzt doch wieder Oberberger?...interesse an meiner Wohnung mit tollen Aussicht, mit Küche + Möbeln? Umzug anfang September!
> 
> Heute bin ich nur kurz daheim für ne Besichtigung eines potenziellen Nachmieters...aber Samstag können Wir gerne mal ne Tour an den Start bringen, die auch was länger ist. Hab da eh lust auf die "Hometrails".
> Abendrunde mit Nightride am Donnerstag oder Freitag? Samstag (Waschbox) oder Sonntag morgens dann die Trailtour mit schwenk um Nümbrecht herum...wird anstrengend!



Nee, leider noch nicht. Hatte Arbeit für genau 12 Tage... plan war unter anderem Kohle für den Umzug anzuarbeiten. Leider Zeitarbeit und der Typ der nach mir Unterschrieben hat, hat dies für 400 Euro/Monat weniger getan als ich. Wer geht dann innerhalb in der Probezeit in der Leiharbeiterstruktur?  Plan ist eher so Richtung Häuschen mieten, anstatt wieder in einer Mietwohnung zu hausieren 

Würde aber von langem Kilometergeschrubbe weg auf technische Sachen, mein Hardtail steht nämlich zum Verkauf... in der nächsten Woche geht es für mich auch schon nach Frankreich, da werd ich mich schon genug kaputtbolzen, obwohl es überwiegend Bergab geht.

Und ich hoffe diesmal geht es mit Mach3 den Bergrücken runter, als ohne Sattel in den Berg furchen zu schlagen!


----------



## XmuhX (5. Juli 2012)

Mach was Du willst...machste eh 

Wohnung ist weg...Mathes K. war mit ner Freundin da. Will sich gerne mal mit ranhaengen an ner Tour. Schon witzig wie die alten Mitdoerfler hier und da wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Nabe63 (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo aus Breun!
Bin eher selten hier im Forum und zufällig auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen, würde mich aber der ein oder anderen Runde gerne mal anschließen. Bin sonst meist allein unterwegs.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (9. Juli 2012)

Noch einer aus Lindlar...ihr seit klar in der Ueberzahl und koenntet ja was anbieten. 
Vielleicht sogar einen woechentlichen Termin zum gemeinsamen biken am Feierabend.


----------



## Grobiwankenobi (10. Juli 2012)

Hier bin ich auch mal wieder. War lange nicht mehr im Forum.....vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal wieder ´ne Runde....
E´kirchen, Lindlar, Loope etc ist so mein Gebiet..

Stefan


----------



## XmuhX (10. Juli 2012)

Dich trifft man ja auch nichtmehr an der Waschbox an! 

Bin grad Online um n Termin am WE reinzustellen, und gleich auch unterwegs in der Heimat (Dhöhe nach Loope runter, dann in Richtung Nümbrecht).
Wetter hält sich heute scheinbar wieder besser als angekündigt...fein! 

Ansonsten immer wieder mal hier reingucken, und auch mal Posten Wer Wo und Wann fährt.


----------



## Grobiwankenobi (10. Juli 2012)

Na mit dem Wetter war ja wohl nix...


----------



## thoman (11. Juli 2012)

Gute Idee mit der wöchentlichen Feierabendrunde. 

Ich würde auch gerne mal einen Termin mit Start in/um Lindlar einstellen,
aber im Moment ist es bei mir sowohl zeit- als auch wettermäßig etwas schwierig den
dann auch wirklich einzuhalten. 
Wahrscheinlich läuft es im Moment doch eher auf ein "es regnet gerade nicht - schnell eine spontane Runde drehen" hinaus.

Hätte Samstag Vormittag evtl jemand Lust auf eine ca. 2 Stunden Tour ?
Obwohl Wetter ja nicht gut aussieht :-(

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Nabe63 (12. Juli 2012)

Wenn das Wetter so ist wie jetzt, also unten nass und oben trocken, hätte ich diesen Samstag Zeit. 
Und gleich fahr ich auch ne Runde.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoman (12. Juli 2012)

Hi

Sehe auch gerade, dass das Wetter heute für oberbergische Verhältnisse fast optimal ist ;-)

Leider habe ich den frühen Abend schon anders verplant. 

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß. 
Vielleicht klappt es ja Samstag. 
Richtung Breun/Frielingsdorf bin ich auch oft unterwegs, da gibt es ganz schöne Strecken (wobei manche Stellen heute wohl ziemliche Schlammgruben sein dürften)

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Nabe63 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo
Wetter war super, und ne kostenlose Schlammpackung gabs auch noch.

Samstag soll ja nur regnen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## thoman (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hört sich gut an. Da haste alles richtig gemacht 

Für Samstag sagen alle Wetterseiten starken Regen für Lindlar vorraus. Wird also wohl nichts werden.

Vielleicht sollte man das Radfahren einfach auf den Oktober verlegen - da ist meistens besser Wetter 

Sonntag bin ich leider weg, da kann ich auch nicht.

Ansonsten vielleicht spontan nächste Woche - Ich schaue auf jeden Fall hier rein bzw. gebe hier Bescheid.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Nabe63 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
nächste Woche hab ich Spätschicht und am Samstag muß ich auch bis Mittag arbeiten.

Aber heute scheints ja vielleicht noch was zu werden, blöd nur das ich schon alles wieder geputzt hab.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Grobiwankenobi (15. Juli 2012)

So heute dann doch mal zwei stunden durch`s Heck. Spontan eine Regenpause genutzt. Wie erwartet waren nur Waldwege fahrbar.
Keine Chance auf Trails. Aber was soll ich sagen...war richtig gut. 

Wie ,ne Jeck im Heck..

Bike ist auch schon wieder sauber....und ich brauche eine Vario Stütze


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Juli 2012)

Wo ich das so lese...

Gruß aus den französischen Westalpen


----------



## XmuhX (15. Juli 2012)

Oha...McUnfall lebt doch noch...dann gabs auch noch keine Abfahrt im Franzenreich ;-)
Isch hatte heute nen schoenen Tag beim Elspe Festival mit meinem Schatz. Sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. Juli 2012)

Ganz viele feine Trails gibt es hier 

Oberbergische Höhenmeter mal Faktor 10 

So... ich führe mal meine zweirädrige Holde aus... sie schnurrt schon beim Anblick der Berge!

@xmuhx

McUnfall... hatte eigentlich nicht vor französischen Fels zu umarmen


----------



## XmuhX (20. Juli 2012)

So, bin hier und da mal wieder in Drabenderhöhe vor dem Umzug, und gerade endlich mal zu Fuß durch den Wald mit Hund, Trails suchen gewesen!
Jetzt ärgere ich mich ein bischen, da ein in der Sackgasse endender Trail wunderbar um einige 100m erweitert werden kann.

Ein Trampelpfad ist schwach zu sehen, aber mit ein bischen Aufräumarbeit (Harke, Besen, Säge, Handschuhe), und nach Vollendung ein paar Leuten zum einfahren, kann daraus einer der schönsten Trails und Wanderwege in der Gegend werden.
Rundherum malerischer Wald, kein Straßenverkehr hörbar...nur das Bachplätschern und Vogelgezwitscher! 
Wenn der mal fertig wird, ist das eine super Ergänzung zu den kleinen Trailstücken in der Gegend, und da komme ich auch gerne mal wieder zu Besuch in die Heimat. 

Ein Wermutstropfen hat das ganze, denn an manchen Bäumen sind Markierungen zu sehen, was auf baldigen Besuch eines Harvesters schließen lässt!


----------



## XmuhX (21. Juli 2012)

It´s done!...Trail fertig! 
Jetzt liegts daran ihn einzufahren. 

Nach vier Stunden Arbeit setzte sich unser Hund einfach aufs Moos, glotze in den malerischen Wald und bewegte sich kein Stück mehr. 
Ansonsten war Sie immer mit der Nase dabei, und ist den von Äste, Stämmen und Laub befreiten Pfad treu hinterher getrottet.
Morgen Nachmittag wird mit Bike getestet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (23. Juli 2012)

So Testfahrt bestanden, jedoch sehr sehr zaeh, wegem dem weichem Waldboden. Das wird dauern bis da Flow aufkommt! :-(


----------



## Nabe63 (3. August 2012)

Sind alle im Urlaub oder wie?

Hab gesehen das am Sonntag 05.08. ein Termin für rund um Lindlar eingestellt ist, abfahrt Engelskirchen 11.20 Uhr am Bahnhof.

Werde mich wohl mal anmelden.


----------



## XmuhX (3. August 2012)

Mach das, die Touren von und mit On any Sunday sind prima. 
Hab leider keine Zeit, und fahre in Olpe ne Abendrunde.


----------



## XmuhX (13. August 2012)

Spontan und knapp...
Heute, Montag den 13.08.2012 --> Abendrunde durch die Wälder und über ein paar Trails nahe good old D´höhe. Abfahrt 18Uhr Parkplatz hinter der Kirche in Drabenderhöhe.


----------



## XmuhX (13. August 2012)

Super Abendrunde im Naturpark! Alles schoen trocken und die Trails lassen sich super fahren.
Ein vom Harvester zerpfluegtes Steilstueck nahe Engelskirchen, ist schon gut eingerollt worden.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. September 2012)

Der Trail bei Loope, welchen ich nach Grobiwankenobis Sturz dort "Asphalt Blutgrätsche" betitelt habe, hat kurz hinter dem Eingang ein kleines Update erhalten in Form eines Kickers. Ist umfahrbar, aber gut gebaut und ohne Gap ins Gefälle schön mitzunehmen . 

Danach typisch ruppig. War nur ein gewisser Woah-Effekt vorhanden als das Ding urplötzlich aufgetaucht ist. Tempo wird nicht geklaut, schneller wirds nicht unbedingt. Spass macht es aber leider .


----------



## Grobiwankenobi (9. September 2012)

Habe das Teil Heute auch vor der Nase gehabt. Sieht schon heftig aus....oder anders gesagt: Nix für mich.
Gibt ja den Chickenway mit meiner 'Lieblingsabfahrt' kurz danach..


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. September 2012)

Lust mal wer auf Trailscouting dort? Hab mal vor Jahren versucht dort von ganz oben nach Loope runter einen Trail zusammenzufrickeln... die ""Asphalt BlutGrätsche" ist der einzige Überlebende dort. In die knappen 400hm lässt sich aber noch einiges reinhauen. Gerade jetzt nach den Forstarbeiten sollte das dort keine Probleme geben... bzw. Verläuft die Wanderroute ganz woanders^^

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## XmuhX (17. September 2012)

Finde in Loope gibts genug Trails, die auch naturbelassen bleiben sollten. Ist ja nicht umsonst ein Naturpark. 
Was ich nicht abkann sind künstliche Kicker mit Gaps dahinter! Im Tal, unweit der Auffahrt zum Funkmast gibts so ne angelegte Strecke, die mir mal beim hochtreten aufgefallen ist und ca 100m lang war. Und die knappen 400hm die dort sind, sind ja eher als höchster Punkt zu verstehen, anstatt AbfahrtsHm. Davon kommen gerade mal ca 80-120 zusammen, die aber durch die Anzahl der dicht beieinanderliegenden Trails als mehr empfunden werden dürfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. September 2012)

Das Problem Gaps kommt wohl durch das fehlen eines Bikeparks oder Flowtrails in der näheren Umgebung... stören mich nicht und müssen nicht gefahren werden^^

Und Naturpark??? Die Wanderrouten ja... der Rest wird wohl auch zerpflügt. Nach Rücksprache mit ein paar Waldarbeitern auch kein Problem, so lange nichts übertrieben wird. Die meisten Hänge sind eh zerpflügt. 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Oktober 2012)

*gähn* 

Sollen wir den Thread schließen?

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. März 2013)

Der Thread hier versinkt... und dabei hat es doch so gut angefangen 

Trotzdem nicht lumpen lassen... wer im OBK noch Mitstreiter/innen sucht, PM an mich! 

Die Radsportjunkies Oberberg IG sucht noch aktive Mitglieder! Hier ruht das ganze leider was, bei Facebook ist aber mehr los... 

Alles kann, nichts muss! Tempo ist angepasst an die Gruppe. Radart egal, Hauptsache MTB!


----------



## Schildbürger (10. März 2013)

Die Gegend zwischen Drabenderhöhe, Engelskirchen, Loope, hat Potential. Da läst sich was draus machen. Ist nur etwas weiter weg (für mich).
Aber wer eh im Auto sitzt, sollte mal dorthin fahren, statt nach Altenberg / Glüdern. 
Da gibt es viel zu entdecken.


----------



## XmuhX (10. März 2013)

Yo, die Gegend ist nice und für mich mittlerweile auch etwas weiter weg.
Freue mich aber schon an schönen Wochenenden mal ins alte Revier zu fahren, und hoffe die alten Wege im gutem Zustand vorzufinden. 

Aber finds auch toll mal was neues zu entdecken, und das gibts um Olpe mit der Biggesee vor der Haustür momentan schon genug, so das ich auch da mal das ein oder andere Tourchen einläuten werde. 

Auch wenn der Fred hier etwas eingerostet ist, kein Grund gleich ein Opfer von Farcebook zu werden! 

Einen guten Start in die neue Saison.


----------



## Delgado (11. März 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Der Thread hier versinkt... und dabei hat es doch so gut angefangen
> 
> Trotzdem nicht lumpen lassen... wer im OBK noch Mitstreiter/innen sucht, PM an mich!
> 
> ...



Heeee, ich bin doch schon 2 Mal mitgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. März 2013)

Bin am Sonntag um Altenberg unterwegs gewesen... glaub das vierte mal in den letzten paar Jahren. Muss schon sagen, vor 10 Jahren, wo ich dort öfters gewesen bin... schon recht platt gefahren. Liegt aber auch an der Nähe zur Dommetropole.

Am WE mach ich einen Abstecher in das Gebiet, welches Schildbürger genannt hat.
 @Delgado War wohl auf einer Wildbergerhütte-Tour, wo ich nicht dabei war. Die Jungs auf ihren Marathon und CC Maschinen nehmen keine Rücksicht auf einen armen Enduristen... nach drei Anstiegen wird es in dem Tempo arg ungemütlich auf meinem Bock. Halte mich da ab und an raus und fahr nur an guten Tagen mit.

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sa88oc (12. März 2013)

Oben warten wir auf dich und unten wartest du auf uns^^ Wenn man das öfters so macht gleicht sich das Tempo irgendwann an. Also wann und wo wird gefahren? Gerne auch östlich der A45


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. März 2013)

Die neugestaltete fünf Tage Woche bei mir saugt wohl gerade auch was an meinen Energiezellen.

Ich leg mich noch nicht fest fürs Wochenende... ist gerade Dienstag


----------



## martin9 (19. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde mich gerne mal einer Runde anschließen. Bin aber absoluter Einsteiger. 
Meine MTB Erfahrung hat vor vielen Jahren mit erwerb des Führerscheins schlagartig ein Ende gefunden.

Ob Oberberg oder Olpe/Biggesee ist mir gleich, ich wohn dazwischen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## sa88oc (23. März 2013)

martin9 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mich gerne mal einer Runde anschließen. Bin aber absoluter Einsteiger.
> Meine MTB Erfahrung hat vor vielen Jahren mit erwerb des Führerscheins schlagartig ein Ende gefunden.
> ...



In Wildbergerhütte am Wildwechsel trifft sich eine MTB Gruppe jeden Sonntag um 0900. 30-40km ca 800-1000hm.

Die sind genau das Richtige für dich. Alles Hobby-Biker.


----------



## martin9 (25. März 2013)

sascha.ochmann schrieb:


> In Wildbergerhütte am Wildwechsel trifft sich eine MTB Gruppe jeden Sonntag um 0900. 30-40km ca 800-1000hm.
> 
> Die sind genau das Richtige für dich. Alles Hobby-Biker.


 

Super 10min von hier. Hast du zufällig einen Kontakt wo man sich melden kann für mich?


----------



## sa88oc (25. März 2013)

martin9 schrieb:


> Super 10min von hier. Hast du zufällig einen Kontakt wo man sich melden kann für mich?



Hast eine PN


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. Mai 2013)

Jemand Lust auf 'ne Runde morgen und/oder am WE?


----------



## XmuhX (8. Mai 2013)

Hab Samstag vor vom Engelskirchener Bahnhof um 10uhr ca zu starten, um n paar Touren zu planen. 
Bisl das alte Revier fuer ca 3std abfahren, ua nach Drabka hoch. 
Der Bock sollte dafuer nicht zu schwer sein. 

Gibts hier Leute die Interesse an Touren um Olpe Biggesee haben? Melden.
Mittlerweile ist das Neuland nicht mehr ganz so fremd und da ist fuer jeden was dabei. Lege dabei aber mehr Wert auf Allmountain.
Wuerde gerne n paar Leute hier ab Sondern an der Biggesee, ueber die verschiedenen Routen mitnehmen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Mai 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Hab Samstag vor vom Engelskirchener Bahnhof um 10uhr ca zu starten, um n paar Touren zu planen.
> Bisl das alte Revier fuer ca 3std abfahren, ua nach Drabka hoch.
> Der Bock sollte dafuer nicht zu schwer sein.
> 
> ...



Du lebst noch  dachte wärst ´nem Sauerländischem Kannibalenverein in den Wäldern zum Opfer gefallen. 

Engelskirchen baue ich vermehrt ein, um dann aber dann an den Seen nach Loope zu düsen, so als Ruhe vor der *********nummer zum Seegelflugplatz hoch. Das Heck bietet, obwohl es doch nun recht groß ist, so langsam kaum neues für mich (außer natürlich der Tatsache, dass man dort verdammt viele HM sammeln kann, ohne irgendwas doppelt zu fahren )

Was heißt bei dir Planen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (9. Mai 2013)

Abfahren und den Zustand begutachten fuer zeitnahe Wiederkehr mit Rudelbildung.

Der Unterschied zwischen dem "Zitat" und "Antwort" -Button ist bekannt? ;-)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Mai 2013)

Zustand... naja... je nachdem wo wieder Holz aus dem Wald geschafft wurde eher unschön. Dadurch scheinen aber neue Wege zu entstehen, z.b. am nord-westlichen Ende vom Ex-Munitionsdepot.

Ist mir echt egal der Unterschied zwischen "Antwort" und "Zitieren" in der virtuellen Kommunikation... solange rüberkommt, was gemeint ist  meistens stell ich nämlich fest, dass diese Kritiker im real life arge Rückstände in der verbale Kommunikation haben


----------



## XmuhX (9. Mai 2013)

...So wie Du?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Mai 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> ...So wie Du?



Ach mist... wieder zitiert statt geantwortet 

Am Samstag startet ne Tour ab dem Munidepot. ~40km und je nachdem wie genau die hm - Messung gewesen ist um die 1.000 - 1.400 hm. Da wird definitiv was neues für dich dabei sein!

So gut wie kaum Straße und ein paar feine Trails!


----------



## XmuhX (10. Mai 2013)

...dann gibt es da noch den Button "Ändern/Bearbeiten", nachdem man sich eingeloggt hat, der ebenfalls eine berechtigte Funktion hat. 

Also ich bleibe bei Engelskirchen, aber um 11Uhr.
Wenn ich schon lese das Du nach Lindlar über den Pass hoch willst, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das die 40km mit den 4-5Stunden zustande kommen. Da kühlt man ja schon beim lesen aus und in dieser Zeit bin ich schon wieder daheim! 

Der Panoramaweg ist schön. Teile davon fahre ich gerne bei einer Runde die um Drolshagen und Blockhaus vorbeiführt. Habe ich im Sommer mal vor zu erweitern, für ne komplette Tagestour.

Viel Spaß...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Mai 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Also ich bleibe bei Engelskirchen, aber um 11Uhr.
> Wenn ich schon lese das Du nach Lindlar über den Pass hoch willst, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das die 40km mit den 4-5Stunden zustande kommen. Da kühlt man ja schon beim lesen aus und in dieser Zeit bin ich schon wieder daheim!



Der Fahrradgott hat geschrieben... Amen^^

Die Anstiege fährst du ja Rückwärts mit nem BMX und nem 25er Schnitt hoch *hust*


----------



## XmuhX (10. Mai 2013)

Hach Jung...werde endlich erwachsen. :*


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Mai 2013)

Inklusive Pausen und es ist ne Tour, da kann man sich auch unter anderem Unterhalten, abhetzten tue ich mich schon unter der Woche genug... statt Sprüche zu Kloppen fahr doch einfach mit und Stopp deine Zeit!


----------



## XmuhX (10. Mai 2013)

Dann fahr doch einfach mal mit gutem Beispiel voran? 
Abgesehen davon hast Du scheinbar ein Problem damit, dass ich nicht mit Dir mitfahren will. 
Warum das so ist liegt auf der Hand, da der Ablauf wie immer sein wird:
Ich warte oben, während Du hochgeröchelt kommst, rumbockst und Dir dann noch ne Kippe reinziehst. Inkompatibel und nicht meine Liga Alter! Also viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Mai 2013)

Das ist mir alles egal, vor allem aus dem Grund, dass du einfach irgendwie beleidigend wirst!

Du bist hier kaum aktiv und meckerst wie 'ne Ziege rum, wenn ich was schreibe. Dissoziales Verhalten nenne ich das gepaart mit narzistischen Zügen!

Warum dem so ist verstehe ich leider nicht... kannst mir das hier mal bitte erklären? Gerne auch per PN,  denn ich meine behaupten zu können,  dass im Rahmen des Kontextes eines Bike Forums hier, dass das arg Offtopic ist und den Rest der Mitleser überhaupt nicht interessiert!

Im Threadtitel steht "Biketreff Oberbergischer Kreis" und nicht "Privatkrieg"...


----------



## XmuhX (10. Mai 2013)

Fass Dir mal an die eigene Nase und achte vorher lieber auf Deine argen Rückstände!


----------



## Theees (10. Mai 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Ich warte oben, während Du hochgeröchelt kommst, rumbockst und Dir dann noch ne Kippe reinziehst.



Stimmt das? Dann fahre ich gerne mit Dir 

Ne spass bei Seite, ich bin so unfit, ich traue mich nicht unter Biker


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Mai 2013)

Theees schrieb:


> Stimmt das? Dann fahre ich gerne mit Dir
> 
> Ne spass bei Seite, ich bin so unfit, ich traue mich nicht unter Biker



Nicht ganz... Kippe im Maul, Spritze im Arm und nebenbei noch ein Flasche Korn in der Hand. Und das alles während ich bergauf fahre. Pausen brauche ich nämlich nicht! 

Nebenbei singe ich noch was Motörhead und schneide mir die Fußnägel!

Bin der Chuck Norris der Biker, dem niemals die Kette reißt... und wenn, dann bau ich mir ne neue aus meinem Achselhaar!

Wegen dem Unfit, häng dich dran morgen. Ich setz doch keine Marathonveranstaltung hier rein... ich fahr ja auch lieber Bergab als Bergauf, manchmal muss es aber weh tun 

 @_XmuhX_

Lass das Kriegsbeil begraben... ich verstehe manchmal echt nicht, warum das hier so ausartet! Leben und Leben lassen! Wir fahren unterschiedliche Stile und passt wohl halt einfach nicht!


----------



## zgadgeter (10. Mai 2013)

Jetzt bin ich total confused! Ich lese den stream, denke..kannst mit fahren, eher doch nicht, vielleicht ja, lass es lieber das sind cracks, etc.
Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich denken soll.

Da bediene ich lieber den Rasenmäher morgen...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Mai 2013)

zgadgeter schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich total confused! Ich lese den stream, denke..kannst mit fahren, eher doch nicht, vielleicht ja, lass es lieber das sind cracks, etc.
> Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich denken soll.
> 
> Da bediene ich lieber den Rasenmäher morgen...





Wie es in der Tourenbeschreibung steht... oben und unten wird gewartet, und dass erwarte ich auch, wenn mir die Puste ausgeht  Und der Spass steht im Vordergrund. Cracks... eher nicht, Freaks gut möglich. Nichts muss, alles kann!

Da es morgen vereinzelt zu schauern kommen kann, lass die Wiese Wiese sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theees (10. Mai 2013)

Ich bin morgen leider schon verplant. Lerngruppe und dann die Frau zum Shoppen ausführen. 

Jetzt nichts sagen  ist schon zugesagt und daher nicht mehr zu ändern  beim nächsten mal. Ich schau hier immer mal rein.


----------



## paulman8888 (10. Mai 2013)

Hey. Gehört Waldbröl auch zum Oberbergischen ?? 
Bzw. Fährt jemand dort in der Nähe ?

MfG Paul


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Mai 2013)

Gut möglich! Ab und an wird an der Wiehltalsperre gefahren. Wende dich mal an den User Superfly100, der startet öfters ab Denklingen eine Tour!


----------



## SimpleLexx (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

als Einwohner Kölns muss ich für 'ne halbwegs vernünftige Ausfahrt sowieso immer irgendwo hin düsen, mit Bahn oder Pkw, daher würde ich mich gerne hier 'mal jemandem anschließen. 

Die Tour für heute hätte ich gerne mitgefahren aber ich hab' den Termin erst gestern gelesen und steckte für heute bereits in Verpflichtungen.
Ab jetzt schau' ich hier öfters 'rein, damit das nicht wieder passiert !

Gruß


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Mai 2013)

Salut,

die Tour wird denk ich in zwei Wochen wieder angeboten. 39km und 1050hm. Plan so fünf Stunden ein mit Pausen. Paar S3 Sachen dabei, im Schnitt so S1-S2 laut STK. Asphaltanteil liegt bei 10%

Hatten heute aber den Tag der technischen ****Ups! Erstmal reißt ne Speiche und 4 Platten, und noch über eine Stunde Einkehr in einer Wirtschaft wegen Mistwetter auf ne Waffel und Kaffee 

Bitte aber max. ein AM oder leichtes Enduro. CC Fully geht gerade noch, drunter wirds stellenweise arg ungemütlich 

Mit einem Freerider oder Downhiller kannst die Tour vergesses. Sehr bitterböse Anstiege ab und an :what:
Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimpleLexx (12. Mai 2013)

Hört sich gut an.....
ausser die Sache mit den 2 Wochen


Equipment sollte passen, denke ich! 
Fahrkönnen: schau'n wir 'mal!

Bis demnächst also:thumbup:


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Mai 2013)

Ich schau mal... eventuell wenn alles passt bei mir von der Zeit her, da ich gerade auf Wohnungssuche bin usw.,  werde ich die Tour für kommenden Samstag nochmal anbieten. Schau mal ab Mittwoch nochmal rein!


----------



## SimpleLexx (12. Mai 2013)

Das wäre ziemlich perfekt am Samstag!!
Viel Erfolg bei der Unterkunftssuche!!

Gruss


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Mai 2013)

So... die nächste Tour im LMB http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13953


----------



## SimpleLexx (23. Mai 2013)

Ich starte am Samstag ins Vinschgau, kann also erst bei einer späteren Tour dabei sein....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Mai 2013)

Bei den Wetterverhältnissen hier kommt da doch etwas Neid auf 

Ruhige Zeit dort!


----------



## SimpleLexx (23. Mai 2013)

Hmmmpf, laut Vorhersage ist Schneefall nicht auszuschliessen, abwarten wer das bessere Ende hat

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Mai 2013)

Wie das Wetter heute umgeschlagen ist kann es aber auch gut sein, dass hier noch Flöckchen rieseln 

Petrus ist wohl nun HartzIV und gammelt vorm Amt. Die Wetterorganisation übernimmt nun ein 1 Euro Jobber! :banghead:


----------



## XmuhX (24. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du nicht wieder mit dem schweren Freerider rumeierst, schaue ich  mir bei Gelegenheit mal an was ich da noch nicht kenne. 

Leider wurde das Wetter seit über einer Woche nicht anders angekündigt, als dauerhaft schlecht. Man muss sich nur mehrere Prognosen anschauen. 
Wir warten alle sehnsüchtig auf das schöne Bikewetter, wo es bisher nur wenig von gab, damit die Saison endlich ohne viel Sauerei ordentlich ins Rollen kommen kann. Aber so macht das nur halb so viel Spaß.  
Meine Tasche ist voll mit neuen Routen zum abfahren. Dabei sind unter anderem das untere Sauerland, Hochsauerland und die Eifel. Auch bekannte schöne und trailige Touren in Oberberg, Siegburg, Naafbachtal, Altenberg und Ahrtal müssen so noch warten. 
Zumal mich im Moment eh ne fette Erkältung seit ner Woche im Griff hat...da leidet das Training drunter!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Mai 2013)

Von dem schweren Freerider hab ich mich getrennt schweren Herzens, ist aber dem Oberbergischen treu geblieben 

Tempo ist bergauf gemütlich, je nachdem wer mitfährt auch mal flott, bergab nach Geschmack. Soll ja ne Tour sein und keine Marathonveranstaltung. Mein Setup ist für bergaufattacken nicht ausgelegt, da Quatsch ich lieber um bergab zu verstummen 

Glaub ein paar Teilstücke haben wir vor 10 Jahren oder so mal abgefahren... zu oft ein Deja-vu auf der Tour... "Hier war ich schon mal.... bloß wann und mit wem!"


----------



## XmuhX (24. Mai 2013)

Na das hört sich doch gut an. 

Heute hält sich ja das Wetter wolkig mit bisl Sonne, aber bisher trocken.
Werde wohl gleich mal kräfteschonend den Bock einmal um die Bigge vor der Haustür ausführen, nur um mal wieder n bisl Fahrtwindwind um die Nase zu haben.


----------



## XmuhX (25. Mai 2013)

Moin , wie schauts aus mit der Tour heute?
Wetter soll sich gut halten und erst gegen Abend ist etwas Regen angesagt.
Und wer fährt noch mit?

Bis zum Bauernhof oberhalb Oberschümmerich (Lindlar) würde ich gerne Guiden! Somit habe ich endlich wieder die schöne Trailabfahrt unter den Stollen wenn ich schon im alten Revier bin. 
Zudem gibt es eine mir bekannte angenehmere Alternativroute von Loope hoch nach Lindlar...also weniger brutal!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Mai 2013)

WWar ne echt spassige Runde... diesmal keine Defekte sondern üble Krämpfe 

Wird bestimmt noch weiter optimiert! Danke xmuhx für die Alternativroute nach Lindlar noch... immer noch ein langer Anstieg, aber die Ars c h l o chnummer in Loope ist nun raus  noch gut nach Olpe gekommen?

Ich schau mal das ich die Tage die Wurzelpassage ausfindig mache von der du erzählt hast! Wenn die passt wird der Schlenker über die Madonna ausgelassen!


Und nebenbei... es war nicht unbedingt schönes Wetter, der Regen hat genau drei Minuten vor dem Tourende eingesetzt! Petrus oder seine Vertretung war uns also wohl gesonnen :what:


----------



## XmuhX (25. Mai 2013)

Yoah, war ne schoene Tour und bin froh das ich jetzt auf der Couch sitze, auch wenn das kuehle WeizenRadler warten muss wegen Fahrdienst fuer die bessere Haelfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Mai 2013)

Denke zum 08.06. biete ich die Tour nochmal an. Stelle die dann am kommenden WE rein... eventuell mit der Option das Heck im Osten zu befahren und dann nach Loope runter... Aussichtsmässig gibt es dann bei gutem Wetter den Blick ins Siebengebirge und zum Kölner Dom  , aber ein Trail fällt dann weg bzw. gibt es dann ca. 8km und 350hm mehr zu bewältigen


----------



## XmuhX (27. Mai 2013)

Und ausgerechnet der schoene ;-)
Hab das lieber immer zum Schluss nach dem Aufstieg eingebaut...schoen auf der Kuppe nach Drabka rollen, oder je nachdem ueber die Hohe Warte ins Tal zur Waschbox und dann zum Auto. 

An dem WE bin ich auf Lehrgang, hoffe aber ebenso auf schoene trockene drei Tage.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Mai 2013)

Bei dem schönen Trail würde es sich mal lohnen bei den Anwohnern nachzufragen, ob man den nicht freiräumen darf. 

Hab da hinter den Gärten wo der Mann mit dem Rasenmäher am WE war schon eine Grillwurst angeboten bekommen, leider war ich zu schnell vorbei um antworten zu können


----------



## XmuhX (27. Mai 2013)

Also der war doch diesmal sehr freigeräumt und wenn da was grosses liegt, dann eben kurz absteigen und wegschleifen.
Dort habe ich schon einiges an Hindernissen aus der Ideallinie entsorgt, wo man im Tempo nicht drüber oder drumherum kommt. 
Es wird aber auch gerne mal was abgestorbenes aus dem Wald dort hingezogen, was diese Abfahrt immer wieder aufs neue interessant macht.
Denn wer hat schon lust sich bremsen zu lassen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Mai 2013)

Mir geht es eher un den ersten Teil mit dieser dämlichen Spurrille wo ich auch am Samstag dann seit langem mal wieder drin war  und das Stückchen vor der Brücke, was von dem Harvester oder so zerhauen ist. 

Im letzten Teil halt bisschen was Geäst, was aber schnell so mit der Hand weggeschafft werden kann.

Schön wäre auch die ersten 300m von der Abfahrt unterhalb der Leppe frei zu sehen, das würde aber wohl etwas länger dauern bei dem ganzen Chaos da. 

Vielleicht tut sich was mit der Eröffnung des Abschnittes Engelskirchen -> Ründeroth des Panoramasteiges (wenn die nicht schon stattgefunden hat) :what:


----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Vielleicht tut sich was mit der Eröffnung des Abschnittes Engelskirchen -> Ründeroth des Panoramasteiges (wenn die nicht schon stattgefunden hat) :what:



Wenn's so ist/bleibt wie Wildbergerhütte --> Morsbach mach Dir nicht zu viel Hoffnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (27. Mai 2013)

Achso der Teil. Die Spurrinne war nicht das Problem, denn da kann man doch gut links und rechts flexibel drüber fahren und die Anlieger nutzen, sonst wäre ich da auch nicht so schnell unten gewesen. 

Kurz vor der Brücke und unterhalb der Leppe hat der Harvester oder Holztransporter echt ganze arbeit geleistet!!! Warum sowas nicht sofort ausgebessert wird, liegt warscheinlich an fehlenden Auflagen durch die Ländereien! 
Da es sich um einen vorhandenen Weg handelt braucht man aber nicht um Erlaubnis zu fragen, wenn man diesen flowig machen will.
Trotzdem war die Abfahrt mal wieder toll.


----------



## zgadgeter (27. Mai 2013)

Frage: gibt es für die Route ein GPS file? 
Danke und viele grüße 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XmuhX (27. Mai 2013)

Häng Dich nächste Runde mal ran, dann kannste tracken.


----------



## zgadgeter (27. Mai 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Häng Dich nächste Runde mal ran, dann kannste tracken.


Ich muss doch erst mal checken per GPS ob ich mit euch halten kann!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Juni 2013)

Sollte ich heute meine Kurbel repariert bekommen, stell ich für diesen Samstag die Tour wieder rein, also mal ein Auge ins LMB werfen!


----------



## XmuhX (5. Juni 2013)

Im LMB steht ne sehr schoene Tour ums Ahrtal fuer dieses WE. Fuer konditionsstarke und technisch versierte Fahrer/inen sehr zu empfehlen. 
Hab dieses WE schon komplett in Winterberg eingecheckt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Juni 2013)

Das Ahrtal ist Klasse, da ich aber Sprit sparen muss, fällt diese Option aus für mich am WE 

Und die Tour muss mal machbar sein ohne Defekte oder brennende Oberschenkel


----------



## XmuhX (7. Juni 2013)

Klar, warum denn nicht?...hat doch letztens auch ohne Defekte geklappt, aber dafür massiv mit brennenden Oberschenkeln! 

Gestern hat sich auf nem flotten Trail n Mädel mit ihrem Drahtross, die unmittelbar vor mir fuhr, auf die...Seite?...gelegt! Sah es schon kommen und lief in Zeitlupe ab. Sattel oben gelassen, durchgestreckte Beine, unsicheres Fahrverhalten. Gelände war gut zu fahren mit einigen Kurven und Hubeln die einem gut aus dem Sattel hebeln konnten.
Abwärts, Kurve, Hubel und die Fahrfehler waren dann leider zuviel...Angstbremser, Rinne, Klatsch.
Bisl Schürf an Schulter, Bein und Steiss...musste aber nicht sein! 

Dennoch ein schönes WE...bin mal gespannt was auf dem Lehrgang in Wberg noch verfeinert werden kann!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. Juni 2013)

Was hast du denn da für einen Lehrgang gebucht?


----------



## XmuhX (13. Juni 2013)

Das war ein MTB-Guide-Lehrgang in Neuastenberg vom WSV/DSV, fÃ¼r den Skiverein. Intention ist das Sommerangebot im Bereich MTB ein bischen aufzumÃ¶beln.

War ganz witzig aber nicht viel neues bis auf bisl Fahrtechnik. Hinterrad versetzen und seitliches Springen klappt jetzt auch endlich! 
Die Gruppe aus Jugendlichen bis hin zu 50Ã©rn war perfekt und wir treffen uns bald mal wieder fÃ¼r ne Runde. FÃ¼r mich hat sich somit auch ein Teil des Hochsauerlandes mit tollen Routen, Trails und EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten (ich sach nur Hoheleye...riesiges 1/8 StÃ¼ck bester Kuchen fÃ¼r keine 3â¬ ) etwas erschlossen.

Den Bikepark haben wir auch gleich mitgenommen. Ist ja ganz lustig da, aber habe festgestellt das mir das rumgehÃ¼pfe viel zu doof ist und mir Technik mehr SpaÃ macht! 
Den ganzen Tag kÃ¶nnte ich da nicht abhÃ¤ngen bei der schÃ¶nen Landschaft.

Soweit dazu...

Was ist mit kommenden WE? Irgendwas geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Juni 2013)

Denke bin in Willingen und versuche da mein Glück


----------



## XmuhX (13. Juni 2013)

Na dann viel Erfolg! 
Dachte das Bikefestival wäre schon gewesen. 

Aber falls wer lieber Biken will.
Termin für Samstag den 15.06.2013


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Juni 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg!
> Dachte das Bikefestival wäre schon gewesen.
> 
> Aber falls wer lieber Biken will.
> Termin für Samstag den 15.06.2013



Danke! Hoffe das ich nicht so übereifrig bin wie letztes Jahr in Winterberg und schon im Training in einen Baum baller 

Trockenreifen sind halt Trockenreifen


----------



## XmuhX (13. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Danke! Hoffe das ich nicht so übereifrig bin wie letztes Jahr in Winterberg und schon im Training in einen Baum baller



War das jemals anders in nem Rennen?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Juni 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> War das jemals anders in nem Rennen?



Ach... ich bin auch  besonders gut dabei mir Teil vom Rad abzureißen oder mit ´nem Chainsuck zu kämpfen


----------



## XmuhX (14. Juni 2013)

Falls Interesse...hier mal eine Ausfahrt nach Olpe! 
Gerade mal den Hauptteil abgefahren. Die untere Hälfte des Trails an der SGV-Hütte ist nach Fällarbeiten mit kleinen entästeten Tannen übersäht, die gerade noch langsam überfahren werden können.
Also ist der Flow über den Wurzelteppich raus und stattdessen gibts ein bischen Fahrtechnik. Nur frage ich mich wie sie die da rausziehen wollen ohne etwas zu zerstören. 
Bin wohl mal die Tage an ner anderen Stelle mit der Heckenschere unterwegs, damit es keine Backpfeifen auf nem überwucherten Part hagelt! 
Hier gibts soooo viel zu entdecken und das alles vor der Haustür!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Juni 2013)

Radtouristikverein xmuhx läd ein 


XmuhX schrieb:


> Falls Interesse...hier mal eine Ausfahrt nach Olpe!
> Gerade mal den Hauptteil abgefahren. Die untere Hälfte des Trails an der SGV-Hütte ist nach Fällarbeiten mit kleinen entästeten Tannen übersäht, die gerade noch langsam überfahren werden können.
> Also ist der Flow über den Wurzelteppich raus und stattdessen gibts ein bischen Fahrtechnik. Nur frage ich mich wie sie die da rausziehen wollen ohne etwas zu zerstören.
> Bin wohl mal die Tage an ner anderen Stelle mit der Heckenschere unterwegs, damit es keine Backpfeifen auf nem überwucherten Part hagelt!
> Hier gibts soooo viel zu entdecken und das alles vor der Haustür!


----------



## XmuhX (14. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Radtouristikverein xmuhx läd ein


Ja ganz genau! 

Und weil heute scheinbar alle zu faul oder beim Festival waren, hier nochmal der TourTermin für nächsten Samstag den 22.06.2013! 
Bin heute garnicht erst aufgestanden da keine Anmeldung und gleich mit der Heckenschere unterwegs!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. Juni 2013)

Umwerfer fritte, denk aber in einem Moment der Ruhe bekomme ich das hin.

Mehr sorgen macht mir 'ne Thrombose in der rechten Kniekehle. Sollten Heparinverbände und Aspisol helfen, stehen die Chancen gut, dass ich dabei bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (16. Juni 2013)

Ist das das Adrenalin was dir immer die koerperlichen Gebrechen waerend des kontrollverlustes in den Rennen verschafft? 
Sehe zu das es wieder heilt!


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Juni 2013)

Hey Ralph, war nett sich mal wieder gesehen zu haben. 

Wie ist das Rennen bei Dir gelaufen? Thrombose klingt ja nicht sehr prickelnd... Gute Besserung!

Mir ist übrigens eingefallen, dass ich immer noch Deine DVDs hier liegen habe. Schick mir doch mal Deine neue Anschrift per PN, dann sende ich Dir ein Päckchen. Dann kannst Du wenigstens schöne Filme gucken, während Du das Knie kurierst.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Juni 2013)

Rennen war so lala, bis zur Stage 4 ging es eigentlich, da musste ich dann durch 'nen Chainsuck bedingt eher durchjoggen anstatt fahren, wo ich dann halt gemerkt hab, dass mit dem rechten Knie was nicht stimmt.
Bist du ordentlich durchgekommen?


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Juni 2013)

In Stage 3 bin ich die Schlüsselstelle kopfkinobedingt natürlich wieder nicht gefahren.  In Stage 4 bin ich durch die Matschfelder ebenfalls gejoggt, nachdem ich beim Versuch eines davon zu durchfahren kläglich stecken geblieben bin.  In Stage 6 bin ich 2x weggerutscht und auf dem Allerwertesten gelandet. 

Insgesamt fand ich das Rennen aber wesentlich Spaßiger, als das Training. Streckenführung und die Stages fand ich für ein Endurorennen allerdings als zu "Marathon-lastig". Das Torque hätte ich getrost zu Hause lassen können.

Mein persönliches Ziel (nicht wieder unter den letzten 10 landen) habe ich allerdings erreicht.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Juni 2013)

Mir sind auf Stange 1 irgendwelche Tourenfahrer in die Quere gekommen, unten noch in der Linkskurve dem Streckenposten bescheidgegeben.

"Da sind andere Radfahrer auf der Strecke!"

"Ist ja auch ein Radrennen!"

"Gehören da aber nicht hin!"



Länge und HM waren schon arg grenzgängig, glaub mit nem schweren Bock unglaublich zäh. Hätte gerne noch Stage 5 im Renntempo gefahren... jetzt darf ich stattdessen Kompressionsstrümpfe tragen bei dem Wetter :banghead:


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, auf Stage 1 habe ich im Uphill einen Tourenfahrer überholt - mit meinem Stahlfeder Torque! 

Wann bist Du denn gestartet? Ich hatte Dich gar nicht mehr gesehen. Wir waren im Startblock um 10:00.

Ich fand die (Verbindungs-) Strecke auch sehr lang, monoton und zäh. Nach Stage 4 im Training hatte ich mir echt überlegt gar nicht erst zum Rennen anzutreten. Im Nachhinein bin ich aber doch glücklich, das durchgezogen zu haben. Im Rennen sind Atmosphäre und Motivation ja doch wieder ganz anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Juni 2013)

10:45... du bist mit der Truppe an mir vorbeigerauscht als ich mein Rad vor der Expo Area aufgebaut habe. Bin an beiden Tagen mit dem Auto angereist, mach ich nicht nochmal. Und die Wohnungen, welche ich gefunden hatte, sind überteuert gewesen (Eventzuschlag^^).

Vom quatschen her mit der Orga hab ich mitbekommen, dass ca. 120 Fahrer abgesprungen sind, viele wegen der Streckenlänge.

Fand den Kurs aber ganz gut... was will man den mehr von der Topographie erwarten im deutschen Mittelgebirge.


----------



## XmuhX (20. Juni 2013)

Zur Erinnerung nochmal für die Tour am kommenden Samstag im LMB ("Link")...
Findet auch bei leichtem Regen statt! Auf etwas feucht und dreckig stehn wir ja! 

Und wie schauts aus mit der Gesundheit?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Juni 2013)

Mal sehen, Vernunft sagt Nein, da ich mir täglich eine Spritze in die Bauchdecke jagen muss... aber nur rumsitzen ist auch blöd.

Sollten die Entzündungszeichen weg sein, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## XmuhX (20. Juni 2013)

Dann höre auf die Vernunft und schone Dich!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Juni 2013)

Schauen wir mal... an der hohen Warte hab ich übrigens einen Pfad entdeckt, der wunderschön flowig anfängt um die Bäume zirkelnd und am Ende einen Klasse technischen Abschnitt bietet 

Vermute mal, dass das als Panoramasteig gedacht gewesen ist, aber für die Wanderkollegen dann doch zu gefährlich ist


----------



## XmuhX (21. Juni 2013)

Hhmm, für Wanderer gefährlich und für Biker nicht?...aha! 

So, Ferkelchen hat sich wieder ausgetragen und der Ausgangspunkt für die Tour morgen wird mangels Teilnahme nicht angefahren. Liegt wohl am wechselhaften Wetter. Mir Latte, noch genug Papierkram zu erledigen und es kommen noch schöne Sommertage!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Juni 2013)

Lass mal nächstes Wochenende anpeilen, starte morgen mal eine lockere Reha-Runde.

Entzündungszeichen sind weg, die oberflächlichen Venen sind aber in der Kniekehle steinhart 

Tröstet mich jedenfalls darüber hinweg, dass ich beim Megavalanche dieses Jahr nicht starten werde... dafür nächstes Jahr wieder mit generalüberholten rechten Bein :beer:


----------



## XmuhX (22. Juni 2013)

Kürze doch einfach ab...Du wirst Alt! 
Gejammerte Krankheitsbilder sind so interessant wie ne Bodenplatte vorm Dom!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Juni 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Kürze doch einfach ab...Du wirst Alt!
> Gejammerte Krankheitsbilder sind so interessant wie ne Bodenplatte vorm Dom!



Die Bodenplatte hat noch kein Gutachten... bei den statischen Problemen Innenstadtweit macht mir das mehr Sorgen!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Juni 2013)

Ach Mist... hab meinen 1.000 Eintrag hier vergessen zu feiern... gibt einen Anstieg zusätzlich dann beim nächsten mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (25. Juni 2013)

Hat wer Bock am WE ne Auswärtstour an die Bigge zu machen? 
Trails, Dreck, Grinsen und schöne Aussicht garantiert! 
In Sondern-Olpe gibts genug Parkmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Hat wer Bock am WE ne Auswärtstour an die Bigge zu machen?
> Trails, Dreck, Grinsen und schöne Aussicht garantiert!
> In Sondern-Olpe gibts genug Parkmöglichkeiten.



Ja, aber erst ab Mittag.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Juni 2013)

Was hast du denn so geplant an km und hm?

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## XmuhX (25. Juni 2013)

Das lässt sich von den geplanten 2-3h, 35km, 600hm je nach Leistungslust bis Ultimo variieren.
Termin hier (klick)

Wenn zb noch der Fahlenscheid anschliessend zum Ausdauertraining und danach zur lockeren Abfahrt zum Ausgangspunkt eingebaut wird, kommt man auch locker auf 50-60km und 1000hm.

Bei jeder Runde mit neuer Abzweigung ergeben sich hier neue Möglichkeiten. Einfach herrlich!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Juni 2013)

Am Fahlenscheid, bzw. die dortigen Strecken dürfen/sollten nicht befahren werden da die Froerider gerade im Genehmigungsverfahren stecken. Keine Ahnung was da alles so als Strecke angesehen wird von den Herren der Politik. Haben die Jungs um Wipp über Facebook veröffentlicht. Ob das aber die breiten Waldwege betrifft kann ich nicht genau sagen... die sind aber auf dauer langweilig


----------



## XmuhX (25. Juni 2013)

Was Du für so Verknüpfungen machst?!...Kopfkino aus Alda! 
Fahlenscheid bedeutet nicht zwangsweise das die Strecke dort mitgenommen wird bei der Durchreise. 
Aber interessant zu hören. Ich fahre auch gerne mal da hoch, weil man von dort gemütlich runter ins Tal cruisen kann. 

Gleich Dienstagstreff zum radln vom WSV, mal schauen wo die Tour hingeht bei dem wechselhaften Wetter! Will endlich trockenes Wetter!!!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Juni 2013)

Kopfkino ist immerhin die kostengünstigere Alternative 

Wegen Samstag muss ich mal schauen... wohne zur Zeit immer noch aus dem Karton und muss mal Ordnung da rein bekommen und unter der Woche bekomme ich das irgendwie nicht hin.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Juni 2013)

So... bevor alle in das Sauerland auswandern, am 06.07. gibt es wieder Oberbergischen Staub, Matsch, Fels und Wurzeln... konnte es mir nicht nehmen lassen, die Tour was abzuändern.

Trailtour durch das Heck und Aggertal


----------



## Bikekrank (27. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> So... bevor alle in das Sauerland auswandern, am 06.07. gibt es wieder Oberbergischen Staub, Matsch, Fels und Wurzeln... konnte es mir nicht nehmen lassen, die Tour was abzuändern.
> 
> Trailtour durch das Heck und Aggertal




....das wurd auch mal Zeit  

schön, dass es dir wieder gut geht und du den Umzug hinter dir hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (27. Juni 2013)

Yo Prima, hoffe ich hab Zeit und das Wetter spielt besser mit als bei meinen Touren!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Juni 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> ....das wurd auch mal Zeit
> 
> schön, dass es dir wieder gut geht und du den Umzug hinter dir hast



Gut ja... aber die Kniekehle ist immer noch dicht und die Venen knüppelhart 

Naja, kann die Nachmittage jetzt nutzen um mich in das örtliche Altenheim zu setzten und mit 80-jährigen Damen in der Anonymen Krampfaderleidenselbsthilfegruppe über Venenleiden bei Kaffee und Kuchen quatschen 

Mal schauen was meine Hausärztin zum Thema 3.000er und Radrennen als Bergmedizinerin sagt... will wenigstens noch den Bike Attack mitnehmen, da ich den Megavalanche definitiv knicken kann dieses Jahr. 

Verletzungs- und Erkrankungsserie über 4 Jahre immer im Sommer kotzt schon ordentlich an :banghead:
 @XmuhX

Bin am Samstag auch dabei! Hoffe die Heckenschere hat gute Arbeit geleistet


----------



## XmuhX (27. Juni 2013)

Ja Trailscouting mit Heckenschere im Rucksack war sehr erfolgreich und Tour wurde verfeinert. Anschliessend ca 50m Geäst und Gruenzeug vernichtet, damit man ordentlich ausrollen kann. 

Ps:
Hatte ich nicht schonmal erwaehnt das Krankheitsbilder hier so interessant sind wie ne Tuete Milch im Supermarkt?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Juni 2013)

Ja... aber solange die meine Fähigkeit einschränken Rad zu fahren beschäftigen die mich schon und haben ihre Berechtigung 

Ansonsten verabschiede ich mich in ein Häkel und Strickforum


----------



## XmuhX (29. Juni 2013)

*INFO!*...die heutige Tour wurde auf den Sonntag um 12 Uhr, wegen anhaltenden Regen verlegt. Hoffe es können auch dort einige Teilnehmen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. Juni 2013)

War eine schöne Tour heute von xmuhx!

Denke aber das nächste mal ist Samstags besser. An den besten Stellen waren einfach zu viele Wanderer unterwegs.

Interessanterweise superfreundlicher Umgangston zwischen beiden Gruppen! Vermute mal, wie man halt in den Wald rein ruft 

Ich muss jetzt noch lachen über die Omas auf dem Steilstück in Sandalen 

Dann mal alle heile bleiben und bis nächste Woche Samstag im Oberbergischen!

Und noch kurz Boosbiker und meine Wenigkeit beim Trail rocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (2. Juli 2013)

Yo war nett, gerne wieder. 
Auf den Fotos sieht das alles so flach und glattgebügelt aus!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie war heute bei mir der Wurm drin. Schleppe wohl zu viel kg zur Zeit rum .... Bäääh... wenn ich wieder unter 100 bin klappt das wieder... Naja, fehlen noch 12 :what:

Therapie... Fahren, fahren und nochmals fahren  ich schieb das mal auf eine schlecht Wetter-Depression 

Hoffe mal aber, dass der Rest des Schützenfestes Spass hatte!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Juli 2013)

Da in der Farcebook-Gruppe nach einem Sonntagstermin gebeten wird, wie schaut die Interesse denn hier aus? Würde kommenden Sonntag anpeilen!

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## XmuhX (15. Juli 2013)

Von mir aus gerne...wenn ich von Frauchen aus darf! 
Hatte jetzt auch zwei Wochen Pause durch hartnäckigen Virusinfekt und bis zum WE ja Zeit, um wieder bisl rein zu kommen. Hier sind die Pfade schön trocken und das Bike rollte gestern fast von alleine. 

Wäre mal wieder für HoChiMin und Kaldauer Grube zum austoben, aber gerade Sonntags sicher doof da.
Ansonsten wollte ich eh mal meine alte Naturparkrunde drehen, mit allen Abfahrten. Das reicht dann auch um aus der Puste zu kommen! 
Oder einfach nur ne lockere Panoramaausfahrt ins grüne, ohne viel Abfahrt, durchs Bergische um Nümbrecht herum. Bei schönem Wetter Sommergenuss pur!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Juli 2013)

Apropos Naturpark... shot two hours ago!



Einige trails sind Opfer von Abholzarbeiten geworden. Ganz schlimm hat es wohl die "Asphalt Blutgrätsche" getroffen. Erstens wurde dort wild gebaut und dazu noch schlecht, zweitens liegt da zu viel Unrat rum  eventuell mach ich die Woche da mal Aufräumarbeiten!

Lese vom Ho-Chi-Minh nur im Rhein-Sieg Thread, dass der kaputt geschaufelt wurde ... und sonntags wird da viel los sein.

Dachte eigentlich an die Trailrunde durchs Heck und aggertal, die bietet für alle was.

Die Ecke um Nümbrecht fällt für mich flach, bin dort letztens öfters wieder mit dem Hardtail unter der woche unterwegs gewesen, einfach zu viele Asphaltabschnitte dort für meinen Geschmack.

Schauen wir mal, eventuell ist ja mal 'ne nette runde in der lmb zu finden fürs we.


----------



## XmuhX (15. Juli 2013)

Tja, warum müssen die Kiddies auch alles kaputtschaufeln und dumme Sprünge einbauen, anstatt die hier seltenen schönen Naturpfade einfach zu lassen wie sie sind! *ihnenmitderschippevormlatzknall*
Naturpark checke ich auf jedenfall bald mal. 
Die Runde um Nümbrecht kann man übrigens auch ohne zuviel Asphalt fahren. Zumal die Passagen eh kaum befahren werden und ganz ohne geht es leider nicht.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. Juli 2013)

Gegen Sprünge ab und an ist absolut nix einzuwenden 

Irgendwie scheint es aber heutzutage voll der Trend zu sein, sich ein langhubiges Bike zu kaufen, von Technik, Training und Temperament keinen Plan zu haben und dann Energydrinkgeschwängert im Wald wild drauf los zu schaufeln. 
Danke Werbeindustrie für Bikevideos mit MTV krampfauslösender Schnitttechnik. Wir sind alle so cool wie unser Federweg, bremsen aber dann doch den Hang kaputt :screwy:


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juli 2013)

Also von kaputtgeschauftelt haben wir vorletztes WE am HCM nichts gesehen.
Die Kompression vorn am Hauptweg ist komplett zugelegt und im nachfolgenden Bereich liegen paar dickere Bäume überm Weg.

Grundsätzlich hat der HCM von den Fällarbeiten sehr stark gelitten, vor allem im mittleren Teil. Flow mag mir da garnich groß aufkommen, fast schon Waldautobahncharakter.


----------



## XmuhX (18. Juli 2013)

Naja, da gab es ja gerne mal immer wieder Spaßbremsen die Stämme auf den Wegen liegen lassen mussten, ne. Glaub ich behalte die Strecke in guter Erinnerung und spare mir vorerst den Weg dorthin! 

Werde wohl am Samstag in der früh eine Tour zur Nordhelle, von Sondern aus starten. Das Wetter bietet sich an, die Gegend zu erkunden und hat zudem ein sehr schönes Panorama. 

Nachher zum Feierabend geht es erstmal auf den Höhenwegen um die Bigge, zum Fahlenscheid hoch und dann in die Abendsonne!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Juli 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Naja, da gab es ja gerne mal immer wieder Spaßbremsen die Stämme auf den Wegen liegen lassen mussten, ne. Glaub ich behalte die Strecke in guter Erinnerung und spare mir vorerst den Weg dorthin!



Ich glaub die armen Waldarbeiter können nicht mal was dafür, die machen nur ihre Arbeit und realisieren nicht, dass die eine hochfrequentierte MTB Strecke platt machen.

War das nicht mal mit dir  @Ferkelmann, wo die uns auf deine Nachfrage hin einen quer liegenden Baum zersägt haben. Der Typ wollte doch auch unbedingt so ein Fahrrad 

So... Ich warte noch ein wenig bis die Hitze nachlässt und schwinge mich dann auf mein Ross Richtung Heck! :thumbup:

*Edit:*

Wetter absolut genial und schön gespielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (20. Juli 2013)

Wer bastelt denn so n hässliches Teil in den Wald! 
Über tiefe Rinnen macht sowas ja noch Sinn, aber wens gefällt. 

Waren heute schon um 8:30 im Relaxtempo von Olpe zur der Nordhelle geradelt, dem höchsten Punkt im westlichem Sauerland.
Es war eine Tour durch schöne Landschaften, ein paar nette flowige Trails waren auch dabei.
Für das leibliche Wohl wurde dort oben auch gesorgt und das Jägerschnitzel mit Bratkartoffeln und Salat wurden mit den knapp 60km und 1000hm dreimal abtrainiert!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Juli 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Wer bastelt denn so n hässliches Teil in den Wald!
> Über tiefe Rinnen macht sowas ja noch Sinn, aber wens gefällt.
> 
> Waren heute schon um 8:30 im Relaxtempo von Olpe zur der Nordhelle geradelt, dem höchsten Punkt im westlichem Sauerland.
> ...



Irgendwelche Jungs aus der Ecke da. Musst ja nicht alles kaputt reden, was du dich nicht fährst 

Hab heut 'nen Schraubertag eingelegt und nachher noch knapp 30 km Richtung Oberwiehl vernichtet. Nicht massig Höhenmeter gemacht, aber wieder was altes zum Spielen gefunden auf dem Rückweg. Und mein Quietschen kam von dem Umwerfer, mit was Schmiergelpapier in die rechte Form gebracht und nun ist Ruhe beim Schalten 



Ganz vergessen wie geil das da gewesen ist. Bin seit fünf Jahren nicht mehr da her gefahren und war durch das ganze links und rechts total verwirrt. Die Steilabfahrten waren dann teilweise doch bekannt, der ein oder andere Kicker dann wieder neu 

Eher ungelenk da runter teilweise, kommt aber definitiv wieder der alte Flow!


----------



## XmuhX (20. Juli 2013)

Ah ja, jetzt wo ich das Bild sehe weis ich wo das ist! 
Da ging vor über 20 Jahren schon n Weg runter, wo man noch garnicht daran gedacht hat mit dem Rad runter zu brettern.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Juli 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Ah ja, jetzt wo ich das Bild sehe weis ich wo das ist!
> Da ging vor über 20 Jahren schon n Weg runter, wo man noch garnicht daran gedacht hat mit dem Rad runter zu brettern.



Der Weg ist auch nicht auf Karten verzeichnet. Glaub irgendwann in jungen Jahren zu Schulzeiten Mitte der Neunziger bin ich mal da mit 'nem alten Tourenrad runter, so halb, oder nichtmal glaub ich bin da aus dem Freibad gekommen und irgendeiner wollte den dicken markieren... und lag dann auf der blutenden Nase [Namen nenne ich keine ]

Ansonsten hat der Spot da ja eher eine verrufene Geschichte aufgrund dieser Hütte da... die eigentlich Jahrelang nur für Saufgelage genutzt worden ist. Schade das dort mehr angetrunkene und besoffene die Hänge runtergepurzelt sind als Menschen mit Velo's 

Lustige Geschichte aber nebenbei... im ziemlich berauschten Zustand ist da jemand mal übers Geländer gegangen (nicht da wo das Bild gemacht worden ist) und ich denke mal dicke so sechs Meter den Hang runter. Augen nicht mehr auf gemacht, die Sternchen mit geschlossenen Augen wohl zu genüge gesehen. Krankenwagen gerufen... abflug. Einen Tag später wohl einen mordmässigen und flauschigen Tatzentierfreund mehr im Kopf gehabt... und eine Brille weniger im Bestand.

Ein oder zwei Jahre später lauf ich zu so einem, ähm, Fest dort hoch und erspähe ein Brillengestell im Grünzeugs am Hang. Aufgehoben. Der Stuntman war auch wieder vertreten auf der Feierlichkeit... hat sich über seine Brille sehr gefreut


----------



## XmuhX (29. Juli 2013)

Sooo, wie schauts am Wochenende aus? Irgendwas am Start?

Hatte nach der erfolgreichen Scoutingtour zur Nordhelle, nochmal eine zweite Variante gegen den Uhrzeigersinn geplant.

Am Samstag bin ich die Tour die Wir ab Sondern nur halb gefahren sind, mal komplett abgefahren. Das doofe Steilstück wo die Nerven versagten einfach runtergebügelt und auch der Trail von der SGV Hütte war von den gefällten Bäumen befreit. Astreine Runde! 
Im zweiten Teil ging es dann im langen Uphill an der Burg Schnellenberg vorbei, über Wanderwege und mal längere und kürzere Flowtrails zum Fahlenscheid, wo es dann dem Sonnenuntergang zum Ausgangspunkt entgegen ging.
Insgesamt schlägt diese Tour mit 52km und 1200hm bei 4-5h zu Buche und ist perfekt in aller frühe oder ab 17Uhr zu fahren.
Diese Tour biete ich gerne nochmal an bei Interesse.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Juli 2013)

Werd mich wohl mit dem Trailprogramm ums Heck und an der Leppe vergnügen und dabei noch was ums Fahrwerk kümmern, nächste Woche bin ich in der Schweiz und will mich nicht komplett verbraten mit zu langen Touren. Eher ruhig ohne Knallgasambitionen.


----------



## XmuhX (30. Juli 2013)

Muhahahaha! Link (klick)
Sieht ja interessant aus. Da haste für Deine Hecktour auch ne Attraktion bekommen!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. Juli 2013)

Was purzel ich denn dann das letzte halbe Jahr die Hänge dort wieder runter und dann tut sich sowas auf... 

*Die Geschichte zum Lesen... völlig Wertfrei*

Klick mich!
mich auch!
... auch klick!
natürlich ... KLICKEN
bla bla bla... klick
...click!
sollst mich klicken
clickklickclick

natürlich chronologisch unsortiert... 

Ein Forumsgeist ist zum Leben erwacht!

Toll aber, dass die Trailtour ums Heck und Aggertal mehrmals den Blick dorthin freigibt  (und ich ungelogen eigentlich nicht die Hoffnung aufgegeben habe, dass sich dort was tut)! 

Sag ich doch schon immer, unbedingt weit weg muss man nicht hier aus der Region, um auf dem Bike Spass zu haben. Und da ich noch nie ein Freund von Forstwegbolzerei gewesen bin finde ich die jetztige Entwicklung spitze (hab ich aber auch schon vor einer Woche mitbekommen )


----------



## XmuhX (3. August 2013)

Scheinbar hat die Hitze nicht nur immense Einwirkung auf die physische Leistung und zeigt offensichtlich Wartungsbedarf! 

Ganz ehrlich, da fahre ich lieber vielfälltige Forstautobahnen als so nen Teer- und Betonpark. Respekt an die Arbeit die dahinter steckt, aber mein Geschmack trifft das Null.

So, da ich heute morgen nach Kaffe und Frühstück schlagartig eingeknackt bin, wurde auch nichts aus der Scoutingtour Teil 2 zur Nordhelle um 6Uhr vor der Hitze. 
Dann eben heute Abend n Ründchen und jetzt steht erstmal ums Haus arbeiten an! 

Wie sieht es denn mal mit der Idee einer Zweitagestour aus?
Zb nach Winterberg von Olpe aus, über Forstwege und möglichst wenig Straße. Übernachtet wird dann in der Jugendherberge. Also wirds auch etwas kosten.
Wird von den Kilometern und den Höhenmetern auf jeden ne Herausforderung. Aber es gibt ja auch andere nette Ziele für MTB´ler mit schöner Landschaft und so. 
Wohlgemerkt erstmal nur als Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. August 2013)

Schon mal was von einem Alpencross gehört?

Reizt ich mehr, als durch das Sauerland zu fahren... und wo es wie in ganz Mitteldeutschland gleich aussieht.


----------



## XmuhX (3. August 2013)

Schon mal was von Training gehört?
Reizt mich mehr, als kopflos in den Alpen zu schwächeln!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. August 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Training gehört?
> Reizt mich mehr, als kopflos in den Alpen zu schwächeln!



Bin ich aber der falsche Ansprechpartner für. 

2.000hm am Tag gemütlich am Stück bergauf traue ich mir ohne wenn und aber ja zu, ein ewiges 300hm hoch und runter ist mir bei der Enduroausstattung dann doch zu unfreundlich gegen über meinem einem!


----------



## XmuhX (3. August 2013)

Siehst Du, ich habe keine Probleme mit ewigem hoch und runter und mein Bike ist nicht sehr viel leichter mittlerweile. Zudem habe ich immer viel Material im Rucksack dabei für alle Fälle! 
Wie dem auch sei, ich nenne es Intervalltraining und das sollte man auch mal über mehrere Tage durchführen. 

Aber die Intention ist eigentlich eine ganz andere und mit der Aussage das in unserem Land alles gleich aussehe liegst Du schonmal daneben!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. August 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Siehst Du, ich habe keine Probleme mit ewigem hoch und runter und mein Bike ist nicht sehr viel leichter mittlerweile. Zudem habe ich immer viel Material im Rucksack dabei für alle Fälle!
> Wie dem auch sei, ich nenne es Intervalltraining und das sollte man auch mal über mehrere Tage durchführen.
> 
> Aber die Intention ist eigentlich eine ganz andere und mit der Aussage das in unserem Land alles gleich aussehe liegst Du schonmal daneben!



Intervalltraining mach ich eh schon die letzte Zeit wieder... mein Account bei www.trainingstagebuch.org füllt sich ganz angenehm  und erklärt die dämliche Kettenlängung in der letzten Zeit 

Check mal deine PM... hätte da eine bitte an dich!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. August 2013)

Bergsportku(h)ltur!

Grüße ins nun flach vorkommende Oberbergische!

:sly:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. August 2013)

In Gedenken an die verlorenen Radler zu Hause... konnte den Gipfel nur einmal schmecken mit starken Windböen und Regen, danach geschlossen aus Sicherheitsgründen 






Dafür dann sechsmal von der Mittelstation Richtung Tal geflogen und nun tut mir einiges Weh... ohne Sturz. Mal schauen ob schweizer Wein hilft oder ob ich stilecht auf Aluminiumdosen zurück greifen werde


----------



## XmuhX (9. August 2013)

Du Held! 
Und den Gipfel haben se sicher geschlossen da sie unten schon hochgefunkt haben, das der ChaotenRalle naht! 

Hoffe es gibt auch ein paar Panoramafotos zu sehen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. August 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Hoffe es gibt auch ein paar Panoramafotos zu sehen.



Sowas in der Art? 






Also ungelogen, oben war das so was von ungemütlich... an geradeaus fahren war auf den ersten 500m nicht daran zu denken. Dazu noch Regen. 

Heute ging es! Die Sicht war durch Nebel bis zum Tal runter auf 15m... interessante Erfahrung. Zusätzlich noch die Kette verbogen... dafür aber festgestellt, dass hier wunderschöne Frauen in Bikeshops arbeiten.  

In der Heimat hätte einen ein unfreundlicher und versiffter Verkäufer begrüßt, der nebenbei noch Schrauber ist


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. August 2013)

Er gehört halt ganz nach oben, weit oben!!

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/yt-Kj-MskVJcZ8/20th_century_fox_logo_ralph_wiggum_comes_out_of_the_0/


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. August 2013)

In Wirklichkeit suche ich nur meine eigene Crew um einen Planeten zu besiedeln mit unendlich Trails und Ersatzteilen, welche auf Bäumen wachsen!


----------



## Bikekrank (11. August 2013)

Vergiss bloss nicht, mir Bescheid zu geben, wenns losgeht und du den Planeten gefunden hast!! 

QUOTE=NoIDEaFOraNAme;10846785]In Wirklichkeit suche ich nur meine eigene Crew um einen Planeten zu besiedeln mit unendlich Trails und Ersatzteilen, welche auf Bäumen wachsen! 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. August 2013)

Ich suche immer noch... nicht so einfach wie gedacht! Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt und ist grün, hoffen wir mal!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. August 2013)

Hab heut mal dem metabolon Gelände einen Besuch abgestattet und bin daraufhin nach Eichholz gefahren um den Trail bis zum Schwimmbad in Engelskirchen mitzunehmen.

Direkt am Einstieg oben an der Straße erwartet den Biker und Wanderer dieses Bild...






Der Pfad ist noch da, das 150m Wurzelfeld auch noch... Links und rechts aber alles weg...  

Mit Panorama hat das nun nichts mehr zu tun! Dafür wird der Abschnitt nach dem kurzen Forstweg immer mehr freigeräumt und fahrbar!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. August 2013)

So, um mal etwas leben hier rein zu bringen...

Jeden Montag startet vorerst um 19 Uhr eine geführte Tour durch die Radsport Junkies Oberberg am alten Munitionsdepot bei Drabenderhöhe/Brächen.

Angedacht sind immer so 20 - 30 km und 600 - 1.000 hm.

Viel Wald, kaum oder kein Asphalt. Trails bewegen sich bis max. S3, oder nach meinem favorisierte System im blauen bis roten Bereich.

Anfänger- und Wiedereinsteigertauglich, ein wenig Fahrtechnik erhöht den Spass aber ungemein.

Keine Rennveranstaltung, oben und unten wird gewartet!

Eine Pause ist obligatorisch, die Woche steht ja bevor und es hat ja keiner Lust am nächsten Tag mit Muskelkrämpfen auf Arbeit zu sein!

Also das LMB im Auge behalten und an Helm und Walderhellungsgeräte denken für die dunkler werdende Abendstunden!


----------



## XmuhX (3. September 2013)

Schade, hab es gestern leider nichtmehr rechtzeitig geschafft, aber nächstes mal vielleicht.
Ist der Termin auf 19Uhr fix, oder noch auf 18Uhr variabel? Durch die mittlerweile früher einsetzende Dunkelheit, haben wir die wöchentliche Vereinsrunde bereits auf 18Uhr vorverlegt. Muss man halt mal rumfragen ob es mit der Zeit bei den Teilnehmern hinhaut.

Mal was anderes...
Am kommenden WE (06-08.09.2013) ist das Rasenrennen auf dem Fahlenscheid. Ich würde am Samstag um 15Uhr ne Tour von Olpe-Sondern aus ansetzen, was dann für den WhipContest reichen würde.
Oder am Sonntag für die Finals, aber dann schon ab 9Uhr. 
Hätte wer Interesse daran, oder gibts gar welche die teilnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. September 2013)

Da hast du aber Glück gehabt... hab die Tour um 17 Uhr rausgenommen wegen Null Teilnahme hier oder bei Facebook.

Eventuell startet das in der nächsten Zeit früher, Lampe sollte aber dabei sein.

Rasenrennen fällt bei mir flach, zur Zeit mal wieder umbruchphase wegen Job und so. Kann da nix planen. Mit dem Fahlenscheid hab ich eh so meine psychologischen Probleme, da ich mir dort 2010 die Oberschenkelmuskulatur angerissen habe.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. September 2013)

Dann versuchen wir es nochmal...

wie es wohl ausschaut, kann es eine nasse, dreckige und dunkle Runde werden!

Bitte vorher anmelden... sollte keine Info kommen, warum jemand fehlt oder sich verspätet, wird nicht gewartet!


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. September 2013)

Muss leider arbeiten und werde das nicht schaffen. Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall.

Irgendwann...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. September 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Irgendwann...



Am Sonntag zum Beispiel gibt es die lange Tour im Angebot 

Nachtrag: Da heute nur zu zweit angetreten worden ist, wurde ein wenig gescouted und eine schöne Variation eingebaut. Werde mal die Tage dort mit 'ner Säge zu Gange sein... ein schön technischer Trail


----------



## XmuhX (19. September 2013)

Das Wochenende naht und es soll trocken bleiben.
Liegt was an?

Ansonten biete ich für Samstag drei Varianten an, ab 10Uhr.
1. Südsauerland Trail und Panoramatour mit ca. 60km.
2. Oberbergische Naturparktrailtour mit ca. 35km.
3. Oberbergische Panoramatour auf entspannten festen Wegen um Nümbrecht herum, mit ca. 30-35km.

Äussert mal eure Interesse! 
Termin folgt bis morgen...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. September 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> 1. Südsauerland Trail und Panoramatour mit ca. 60km.
> 2. Oberbergische Naturparktrailtour mit ca. 35km.
> 3. Oberbergische Panoramatour auf entspannten festen Wegen um Nümbrecht herum, mit ca. 30-35km



1. Wieviel HM?
2. Nee, zu viel am rumfräsen da unterhalb der Woche!
3. Evt. Das hardtail mal Scheuchen!

Muss aber mal schauen... die letzten Tage waren extrem unentspannt!


----------



## XmuhX (19. September 2013)

Wenn bei 1. die gesamten 60km gefahren werden sind wa so bei 1200hm.
Die erste hälfte kennst Du ja schon. 
Ich denke aber das mindestens die 40km drinn sind, und somit ca 800hm. Genau hab ich es gerade nicht im Kopf.
Mal schauen ob Anmeldungen kommen.
Tour 1. ist schon eingetragen.

Tour 3. ebenfalls.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. September 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Wenn bei 1. die gesamten 60km gefahren werden sind wa so bei 1200hm.
> Die erste hälfte kennst Du ja schon.
> Ich denke aber das mindestens die 40km drinn sind, und somit ca 800hm. Genau hab ich es gerade nicht im Kopf.
> Mal schauen ob Anmeldungen kommen.
> ...



Wenn ich mich jetzt für die Tour 3 anmelde und mit einem Hardtail und 80 mm an der Front mit möchte, darf ich doch, oder? 

Nebenbei... meine optimierte Aggertaltour umfasst jetzt bei mir ab Haustür 44 km und 1050hm. Der ewig lange Schlenker über Ründeroth mal ausgelassen, die Abfahrten was anders kombiniert, die steile Drecksau bei Dörrenberg wird aber ausgelassen. 

Am letzten WE in einer recht angenehmen Truppe mit sechs Teilnehmern in 3h 30m abpedaliert. Insgesamt wohl 6 Stunden Programm mit Pausen. Denke die Alpencrosser hatten ihren Spass an den Rampen, die Abfahrtsgattung auf den Trails und so war es dann doch recht gelungen!


----------



## XmuhX (19. September 2013)

Yoa, die 80mm sollten reichen bis zu dem Minitrail in Nümbrecht, wo 100mm Wurzeln warten! 
Mal gucken ob ich noch den genauen Routenverlauf im Kopf habe.

Gut das der schlenker um Ründeroth raus ist, der hat mir eh nicht so zugesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (19. September 2013)

Würde mich mal anschließen, bin gerade nach Olpe gezogen und kenn hier erst einen Trail und das Bergische ist ja nah dran. 
Tipps sind natürlich auch immer willkommen!

Grüße Jan


----------



## XmuhX (19. September 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Würde mich mal anschließen, bin gerade nach Olpe gezogen und kenn hier erst einen Trail und das Bergische ist ja nah dran.
> Tipps sind natürlich auch immer willkommen!
> 
> Grüße Jan



Welcome! 
Kommst Du direkt aus Olpe?
Ggf Lust auf ne flotte Abendrunde am Freitag um 19Uhr ab Sondern, für ca ne Stunde? 
Vielleicht auch bisl früher, je nachdem wie wir beim Tierarzt drankommen.


----------



## JDEM (19. September 2013)

Jap, wohn dort ziemlich zentral. Für ne Abendrunde muss ich mir mal ne ordentliche Lampe besorgen


----------



## XmuhX (19. September 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Jap, wohn dort ziemlich zentral. Für ne Abendrunde muss ich mir mal ne ordentliche Lampe besorgen



Oh fein, dann kann man sich ggf gegenseitig motivieren! 
Yo, ab 20:30Uhr ists schon duster mittlerweile. 
Deswegen max bis 20Uhr, denn ne gute Lampe fehlt mir auch noch.

Edit:
Die Abendrunde fällt heute erstmal flach...will noch n bisl schrauben! 
Morgen früh dann in good old Drabka treffen für die Altherrenpanoramarunde mit kleinen Trailabschnitten und Kaffee in Nümbrecht? 
Die Tour 1 wurde somit auf den 29.09.2013 verlegt. Hoffen wir mal auf trockenes Wetter!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. September 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Würde mich mal anschließen, bin gerade nach Olpe gezogen und kenn hier erst einen Trail und das Bergische ist ja nah dran.
> Tipps sind natürlich auch immer willkommen!
> 
> Grüße Jan



Servus Jan,

bei Olpe hast du doch die Froerider um die Ecke! Soviel ich weiß, machen die auch wöchentlich eine Tour. XMuhX sollte sich in seiner neuen Wahlheimat auch langsam gut auskennen.

Ansonsten versuchen wir Montags immer so um 18 Uhr zu fahren. Oder halt irgendwie immer, wann Zeit ist. Recht unterschiedliches Programm halt. Alles kann, nichts muss halt.

Ne gute Helmlampe sollte schon am Start sein. Die lenkerlichter bremsen merklich.


----------



## XmuhX (24. September 2013)

Kurzfristige aber sicher interessante Abendrunde:
Start, heute 18Uhr in Olpe am Schwimmbad zum Konditionstraining mit Traileinlagen bei mittlerem Tempo.
1,5 bis maximal 2 Stunden ist die Dauer, so das man noch vor der kompletten Dunkelheit die Tour beenden kann.
Verkehrslicht dennoch mitbringen.

Gruss...
-XmuhX-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. September 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Kurzfristige aber sicher interessante Abendrunde:
> Start, heute 18Uhr in Olpe am Schwimmbad zum Konditionstraining mit Traileinlagen bei mittlerem Tempo.
> 1,5 bis maximal 2 Stunden ist die Dauer, so das man noch vor der kompletten Dunkelheit die Tour beenden kann.
> Verkehrslicht dennoch mitbringen.
> ...



Brauch mal einen Day Off. Die letzten zwei Tage das Tempo von Samstag beibehalten und auch nochmal angezogen und meine Beine brauchen heute Regeneration 

Übles gekloppe bei der 36/22 zu 11/36 übersetzung und die Mitfahrer haben alle das 44 Blatt zum Gasgeben gehabt


----------



## XmuhX (24. September 2013)

Oh, vergessen hinzuzufügen:
Anmeldungen erfolgen bitte über den Link zur Tour.
Entschuldigungen warum wer wie auch immer nicht kann, wollte ich garnicht hören! 

So viele schöne Tage kommen dieses Jahr nicht mehr.
Daher zitiere ich Dich mal..."Nicht jammern!...Rauf aufs Rad!"


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. September 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> Daher zitiere ich Dich mal..."Nicht jammern!...Rauf aufs Rad!"



Ja schau einmal... du bist recht Off-Topic mit deiner Olpetour. Und vor allem, warum muss der ganze Text *fett* sein?

Aber lassen wir mal durchgehen bei der regen Beteiligung hier 

Nebenbei, in dem unseren so angenehmen Setting des Nadelwaldws konnte ich ein interessantes Individuum beobachten und habe eine Kontaktaufnahme versucht.






Da ich aber weder Froschschenkel mag und auch es schon düster wurde, trennten sich unsere Wege wieder ohne viel Kommunikation.


----------



## XmuhX (24. September 2013)

Ob fett oder nicht fett ist total Wurst! Es lag aber am edit wenn Du schon Erbsen zählst. 

Die Beteiligung wäre hier bestimmt reger, wenn mehr Touren angeboten und weniger gejammert werden würde, gelle!?
Aber in OEér-Thread ist auch nicht viel mehr los. 

Am WE am Start?

PS:
Du hattest eine potenzielle Prinzessin in der Hand und dann einfach ziehen lassen, wegen der dunkelheit?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. September 2013)

XmuhX schrieb:


> PS:
> Du hattest eine potenzielle Prinzessin in der Hand und dann einfach ziehen lassen, wegen der dunkelheit?



Meine Bildung im Hinblick auf Sagen und Legenden ist dann nun doch was eingerostet in den letzten Jahren.

Kann ein Froschmännchen zu einer weiblichen humanoiden Lebensform verwandelt werden, oder brauch man... um Gender-Konform zu bleiben... ein Froschweibchen dafür


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. September 2013)

Ihr kennt aber die Story, wo sich wieder erwarten der Küsser verwandelt hat


----------



## XmuhX (29. September 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ihr kennt aber die Story, wo sich wieder erwarten der Küsser verwandelt hat


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. September 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ihr kennt aber die Story, wo sich wieder erwarten der Küsser verwandelt hat



Der eiserne Heinrich ist eh Fehlbildung!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Oktober 2013)

Um mal etwas Leben hier reinzubringen, bin gestern ab Waldbröl aufgebrochen und mir wurde eine Rundtour dort über 44km und 1.000hm gezeigt.

Einen Teil dort in der Nutscheid und im Siegtal kannte ich sogar schon durch meine Zivildienstzeit, wo ich einige Zeit in Morsbach gewohnt habe. Immer wieder schön zu merken, dass man schöne Stellen auch nach über 10 Jahren wiedererkennt 

Trails sind so im Schnitt S1 bis max. S2. Steiler wird es stellenweise. Die nicht-Besucher Route geht da sogar in S3 Richtung. Für meinen Geschmack was viel Asphalt, will dann aber nicht die Rampen sehen oder die KM an Umweg wissen, die bei einer Reduzierung zustande kommen.

Trails sind schön schnell zu fahren, wenn man sie kennt 







Darf man ein Jekyll so positionieren mit einem Teufelchen auf dem Sitzrohr


----------



## paulman8888 (7. Oktober 2013)

Mein Revier 
hab nur leider sehr begrenzt Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. Oktober 2013)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Mein Revier
> hab nur leider sehr begrenzt Zeit



Verdammt schönes Revier  Bin dort früher mehr ins Blaue gefahren... diesen Heilbrunnen bei Windeck hab ich damals aber schon gefunden... das schöne Trailstück über den Siegsteig am Hang kannte ich aber noch nicht 

Falls du eine Runde dort kennst, die so um die 20-30km und wenig Asphalt umfasst, gerne mehr Infos.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. November 2013)

Ich buddel mal im Dreck und hol den Thread hier raus. Kurz noch ein wenig abstauben 

*Mal in die Runde gefragt, wer hat Interesse am Winterpokal mitzumachen?*

Gesucht wird nicht der/die Fahrer/-in, welche/-r am schnellsten Unterwegs ist und der Pace bei Leistungssportlern die Kinnlade runterklappen lässt... nein... überhaupt nicht, bleibt zu Hause 

Da nur die Bewegungszeit zählt, kann man auch gerne mal ein paar Stunden im Kreis fahren oder SlowMo Action abliefern. Die letzten Jahre haben gezeigt, dass ein paar... nunja, Idioten unterwegs sind, die gerne ihre Zeiten frisieren... da zählen Nightrides doppelt auf einmal, so gilt vorweg die allgemein angedachte Regel des Winterpokals. Die Bewegunszeit zählt. Egal ob gerade draußen Kyrills großer Bruder tobt oder sich alles in eine Winterwunderlandschaft verwandelt hat. 15 Min Radfahren gibt 1 (!!!) Punkt.

Für das Team Radsportjunkies Oberberg sind jedenfalls noch drei Plätze frei.

Achso... zu gewinnen gibt es auch nichts. Sollte sich aber der ein oder andere Teilnehmer noch finden, kann man ja für März ja noch was ausdenken, wenn die Zeiten so langsam gegen Ende laufen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. November 2013)

Na da tut sich mal hier in dem Fred wieder was... @_paulman8888_ hatte gerufen und ich hab es geschafft mich über Land nach Dattenfeld mit dem Auto zu kämpfen. Nach kleinen Orientierungsproblemen dann irgendwie einen alternativen Treffpunkt am Bahnhof gefunden 

Da Petrus wohl wieder Urlaub hat, gab es nasse braune Soße als Untergrund. Erst böse bergauf... so der ein oder andere Uphiller hätte sich im Paradies gefühlt, fast zuviel für mich  , nachher haben wir dann den Pace angepasst und sanftere Anstiege gewählt. Zwei nette Abfahrten und wieder zurück. Die Nutscheid und der Siegsteig entzückt, wohl im Sommer noch mehr, aber irgendwie lande ich dort immer nur unter modrigen Bedingungen  






Also alles im Sinne des Winterpokals 

*Nachtrag zur Nutscheid:* Gerade im Netz gefunden, dass dort der dänische Regisseur Lars von Trier die meisten Szenen für den Film Antichrist gedreht hat, welcher 2009 veröffentlicht worden ist. Horror ist zwar nicht mehr ganz mein Ding, aber wegen der Landschaft zieh ich mir den Streifen mal rein


----------



## paulman8888 (30. November 2013)

Haha Genau Ralph graben wir mal den alten Bruder Fred mal aus und wecken nen paar User aus dem Winterschlaf .
Zum Film.. Schau ich der Landschaft Halben mal auch vorbei vielleicht erkennt man etwas wieder .

Sonst bei Gutem Timing und Gelegenheit immer wieder gern nen Ründchen durch Nutscheid und Windecker Ländchen.
Gern auch mit weiteren Mitstreitern (bei den schönen Uphills ).

Gruß
Paul


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. November 2013)

Uphills gerne, aber bitte für Menschen geeignet, welche doppelt so alt sind wie du... und doppelt so viel wiegen 

Der Film scheint irgendsoein Psychohorrordrama zu sein, abgedrehter Stuff... weiß nicht, reg mich wohl dann nur wieder über meinen Filmkonsum auf


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. Dezember 2013)

Schön am junken... durch Dreck, Schnee und eine Kombination von beidem... garniert mit dichtem Nebel und einer hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit!

Haben sich alle verbudelt hier?


----------



## paulman8888 (7. Dezember 2013)

Habe im moment sowas von keine Zeit dazu  sonst wär ich heut und gestern mit sicherheit hoch zur aussicht da gäbs bei fast 400 m. nen paar "zig" cm mehr Schnee als bei uns.

in diesem Sinne...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. Dezember 2013)

Da oben bei diesen Reisighaufen?


----------



## paulman8888 (8. Dezember 2013)

Exakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. Dezember 2013)

Der Heckberg bei mir um die Ecke hat auch 384 m 

Ätsch 

Anderes Problem da...






Ist aber leer seit Mitte der 90er. Irgendwie das letzte Schild da in der Gegend... k.a. ob da nun die NSA einen geheimen Stützpunkt hat


----------



## paulman8888 (8. Dezember 2013)

Mist 6 m tiefer


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. Dezember 2013)

Bau dir 'nen 6,5m hohen Reisighaufen ganz oben


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Dezember 2013)

Am Samstag soll dreckig Glühwein (solls auch Alkoholfrei und auf Bio-Basis geben) gejunked werden... es geht von Drabenderhöhe über ein paar Trails ins Aggertal nach Engelskirchen um dort auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt einzufallen.

Je nach Schmuddelfaktor kann ausnahmsweise auf dem Rückweg an einer Waschbox mit Schonstrahler  halt gemacht werden 

Start 11 Uhr, ende aller spätestens um 16 Uhr.

Tempo... ging auch schon schneller. Technik kann alles, muss aber nicht.

Treffpunkt und Anmeldung per PN.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Dezember 2013)

So... für genau 3h30min Fahrzeit tief durch den Matsch gekämpft und geschliddert. 

Xaver hat den Wald etwas umgestaltet und so einmal kräftig verfahren, bzw. eine Abzweigung verpasst und improvisiert. 



Fürs letzte drittel gab es dann einen Glühwein zum Wärmeerhalt auf dem Christkindmarkt und komische Blicke


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Januar 2014)

So, mal an alle, die in der IG "Radsportjunkies Oberberg" Mitglied gewesen sind und nun die IG in ihrem Profil vermissen.

Ich hab die IG gelöscht, da hier absolut Null Teilnahme stattgefunden hat. Wollte zwar die Adminrechte übertragen, wurde aber nicht abgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donpope (5. Februar 2014)

Ist hier noch was los?????


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Februar 2014)

Wohl alle ausgewandert


----------



## jHammer (5. Februar 2014)

Wann und wo fahrt ihr denn immer so? Ich suche noch eine nette Gemeinschaft. Komme aus Oberwiehl

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donpope (5. Februar 2014)

jHammer schrieb:


> Wann und wo fahrt ihr denn immer so? Ich suche noch eine nette Gemeinschaft. Komme aus Oberwiehl
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


Kann die Gummersbacher Seenlandschaft anbieten. Nach Wiehl zu kommen wäre aber auch machbar

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jHammer (5. Februar 2014)

Du meinst Agger und Brucher oder was ist die "Gummersbacher Seenlandschaft"? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donpope (5. Februar 2014)

Genkel nicht zu vergessen. Genau, die Gegend meine ich. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## paulman8888 (5. Februar 2014)

Werfe das schöne Städtchen Walbröl in den Pott.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Februar 2014)

Kann auch mal das Heck und den Höhenzug nach Lindlar hoch in die Runde werfen. Gibt es auch definitiv mal wieder als Tour von mir


----------



## donpope (6. Februar 2014)

das sieht ja so aus, als ob es hier noch aktive gibt....

Gebt Ihr Tourenplanungen hier im Forum an oder über die terminliste? Hätte mal Interesse andere Gegenden kennen zu lernen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Februar 2014)

Ich hab versucht im letzten Jahr ab und an mal Termine im LMB anzubieten, aber irgendwie war die Beteiligung sehr gering. 

Ihr könnt aber den Thread gerne nutzen. Meine große Trailrunde ( 38 km und 1100hm ) werde ich aber definitiv im Frühjahr nochmal anbieten, bin aber vor einer Woche nach Hessen gezogen und durch den Dienstplan zeitlich arg eingeschränkt mit Besuch in der Heimat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jHammer (6. Februar 2014)

donpope schrieb:


> das sieht ja so aus, als ob es hier noch aktive gibt....
> 
> Gebt Ihr Tourenplanungen hier im Forum an oder über die terminliste? Hätte mal Interesse andere Gegenden kennen zu lernen


Kann man das nicht sowohl  als auch machen?
Im Terminplan kann man ja alle wichtigen Infos rein schreiben und hier nur ne kurze Info zum neuen Termin.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donpope (6. Februar 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ihr könnt aber den Thread gerne nutzen. Meine große Trailrunde ( 38 km und 1100hm ) werde ich aber definitiv im Frühjahr nochmal anbieten, bin aber vor einer Woche nach Hessen gezogen und durch den Dienstplan zeitlich arg eingeschränkt mit Besuch in der Heimat.



Gib Bescheid


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Februar 2014)

jHammer schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht sowohl  als auch machen?
> Im Terminplan kann man ja alle wichtigen Infos rein schreiben und hier nur ne kurze Info zum neuen Termin.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Ist eigentlich so gedacht gewesen, bzw. so gehandhabt worden.



donpope schrieb:


> Gib Bescheid



Ich Versuch mal so zwei Wochen im voraus zu planen. Meine Bikes stehen eh noch im Oberbergischen.  Denke mal so Mitte März könnten wir mal ins Auge fassen. Tempo bergauf gemütlich, bergab gerne Spaß... immer aber alles kann, nichts muss im Hinterkopf


----------



## paulman8888 (7. Februar 2014)

Im März sollte ich auch ein wenig Platz zum atmen haben.
Wenn die Facharbeit abgegeben ist, und die Klausurphase rum ist dürfte ich wieder etwas Zeit haben öfter als einmal in zwei Wochen zu Fahren..


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Februar 2014)

So... wie versprochen. Ich bin zwar im Exil im Landkreis Waldeck-Frankenberg, hab aber am Wochenende vom 22./23. März Dienstfrei und würde gerne die Aggertalfräse (~40km, ~1100hm) mit ein paar Mitstreitern/-innen zusammen fahren.

Treffpunkt wäre so um 11 Uhr bei dem alten Munitionsdepot bei drabenderhöhe/brächen. Sa oder So, leg ich eine Woche vorher fest, abhängig von Interessenten. Termin im LMB folgt auch noch.

Bisschen Fahrtechnik wäre gut. Es geht über wurzeln, steile hänge runter und flowige Abschnitte gibt es auch. Asphaltanteil liegt unter 3km.

Da ich über 2 Monate die runde nicht gefahren bin, garantiere ich für nichts bzgl. der Wegbeschaffenheit. Wer schonmal mitgefahren ist, sollte aber gemerkt haben, dass ich das ganze nur zum Spass an der Freude mache. Hobbyracer oder Egoisten bitte bleibt zu Hause... das ist 'ne Tour 

Es soll auf Nachzügler gewartet werden, oben wie unten. Einkehr irgendwo ist möglich (das bergische Landbier lockt  )

Chickenways werden vor jeder Abfahrt erwähnt. Helm und Ersatzschlauch sowie was mampfmampf und Flüssigkeit obligatorisch. Auch Hardtailtauglich,  mit einem Fully aber spassiger  

Also Terminkalender checken und die Familie vorwarnen!

Bis denne!


----------



## Delgado (25. Februar 2014)

Vorgemerkt!


----------



## jHammer (25. Februar 2014)

Delgado schrieb:


> Vorgemerkt!


Dem schließe ich mich an 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donpope (25. Februar 2014)

Dito 

Hat mal einer die Adresse/Koordinaten wo der Treffpunkt ist????? Ist nicht so ganz mein Revier (bis jetzt)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Februar 2014)

donpope schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Hat mal einer die Adresse/Koordinaten wo der Treffpunkt ist????? Ist nicht so ganz mein Revier (bis jetzt)



Wenn du von der A4 kommst fahr bei Drabenderhöhe/Bielstein ab Richtung Drabenderhöhe/Nümbrecht/Much. Dann fährst du so 5 km durch ein Waldstück. Nach einer scharfen Rechtskurve ist der Wald vorbei. Rechter Hand hast du einen Gasthof/Hotel und Pferdekoppeln. Die nächste Abbiegemöglichkeit rechts bei den Verkehrsinseln ist der Treffpunkt. Da ist auch direkt eine Schranke nach 100m. Meistens stehen da auch ein paar LKW's oder ein Jeep vom Forstamt des OBK (sind aber immer nett die Herren  )

Von Drabenderhöhe aus fährst du ab der Kirche richtung Netto/Lidl. Im kreisverkehr geradeaus durch. Nach ca. 1km kommem die Verkehrsinseln. Da links ab. Rest siehe oben. Stehst schon an der Schranke.







Auf der Karte im Screenshot ist der Treffpunkt unterhalb von dem Wort Brächen, wo die Straße links von der B56 abgeht. Hab hier nur 30kb/s an Datenverbindung... da ist das alles was komplizierter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donpope (26. Februar 2014)

Danke

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. März 2014)

So... kann entweder Sonntag den 23ten anbieten oder das WE darauf.

Muss noch was schrauben und einen BSA Adapter einkleben. Brauch deswegen was Vorlauf


----------



## jHammer (12. März 2014)

Ich muss mein Rad auch erst einen Service gönnen. Mir würde daher nächstes WE besser passen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donpope (12. März 2014)

Richte mich nach Euch

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. März 2014)

Bin etwas mit meinem Dienstplan durcheinander gekommen ( oder es wurde spontan dran gedreht )... passt nur kommendes WE. Am 29ten hab ich noch einen Nachtdienst und würde wohl ziemlich nicht langstreckentauglich sein *lol*... dann hab ich aber vier Tage frei.

Kann am Samstag also noch das Rad fahrtauglich machen und Sonntag, den 23. März guiden. Treffpunkt wie beschrieben, angepeilt 11 Uhr. Fahrzeit ohne Pausen 3 1/2 - 4 Stunden.


----------



## jHammer (12. März 2014)

Ja das ist doch nächstes WE, oder? Kommendes ist doch erst 15./16.?!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. März 2014)

jHammer schrieb:


> Ja das ist doch nächstes WE, oder? Kommendes ist doch erst 15./16.?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Ähm... Sonntag in einer Woche. Nicht dieses Wochenende 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zgadgeter (13. März 2014)

Hi, 

ich stelle mal meine Anfrage auch hier rein.
Ich würde sehr gerne diese Jahr (endlich) einen Alpen Cross machen.

Natürlich kann ich mich da bei einer organisierten Gruppen anmelden, aber irgendwie kann ich mich da nicht begeistern. Wenn es nicht anders geht mache ich das dann auch vielleicht, lieber wäre mir aber was Privates zu organisieren.

Deswegen, hat hier jemand im Oberbergischen Lust so was zu machen?

Das ganze soll unter anderem auch Spaß machen, nicht nur durch die Alpen Hetzen und HM machen! Es soll aber am Ende ein voller „Alpen Cross“, sein J.

Zu mir: fahre gerne MTB, schon vor 30 Jahren (ja!) angefangen, aber jetzt erst wieder vor 2 Jahren angefangen.
Bin vor knapp 2 Jahren in den Alpen ein bisschen herum gefahren, und hat gigantisch Spaß gemacht, siehe Link unten.
Also, Trainings Programm hat schon angefangen, aber ich weiß nicht ganz „wofür“!

Wer hat da Lust?


----------



## donpope (14. März 2014)

zgadgeter schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wer hat da Lust?


Lust schon, nur leider keine Zeit dieses Jahr


----------



## zgadgeter (14. März 2014)

donpope schrieb:


> Lust schon, nur leider keine Zeit dieses Jahr


Tja, Lust ist schon mal der Anfang...dann kommt Zeit und auch Geld. Aber, naechstes Jahr ist man wieder ein Jahr aelter....und einfacher wird es nicht werden


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. März 2014)

Theoretisch wäre ich dabei... gerne  einen Alpencross mit teilweise Liftunterstützung, da das Jekyll doch zu sehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt ist. 

Urlaub hab ich noch komplett zu verbuchen für das Jahr.

Bin aber Oberberger im Exil in Hessen 

Alternativvorschlag wäre eine Woche Ligurien. Bin dort seit acht Jahren nicht mehr gewesen und die Atmosphäre Strand und Gebirge sind Klasse!

Können Sonntag in einer Woche gerne mal was quatschen darüber!

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Delgado (17. März 2014)

23. März ist jetzt mal vorgemerkt!

Wir kämen dann zu zweit.


----------



## donpope (18. März 2014)

Komme wahrscheinlich auch mit nem Kollegen


----------



## IronmanSascha (18. März 2014)

Bin dabei...!!!!


----------



## jHammer (18. März 2014)

Bin auch mit nem Bekannten dabei 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donpope (20. März 2014)

Was sagt Ihr denn zur angedeuteten Wetterlage für Sonntag?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. März 2014)

Drei Wetterseiten im WehWehWeh, drei unterschiedliche Aussagen 

Ich stell mich mal auf Trocken ein mit ein paar Tropfen mit viel Pech. 

Mit der Wettervorhersage ist das wie mit der Politik. Ich glaube das erst, wenn ich das auch sehe 

Sollte es Sonntag in der Früh Hunde und Katzen regnen würde ich den Termin verschieben. Bisschen Feucht von oben macht mir nix, und sollte es schlimm auf schlimm kommen kann man ja die Tour spontan kürzen.


----------



## paulman8888 (20. März 2014)

http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-waldbroel-18220746/wetterprognose.html


----------



## paulman8888 (20. März 2014)

Könnte höchtens Samstag dabei sein wenn ihr watt vorhabt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. März 2014)

So...

laut Dr. Google soll es morgen  minimal Regnen ab 13 Uhr.







Von meiner Seite aus können wir starten, wird es zu ungemütlich oder behält Joachim Witt mal Antwort und die Flut kommt, können wir auch abkürzen.


----------



## donpope (22. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Habe gestern probiert Fussball zu spielen......aua Sprunggelenk. Werde daher morgen doch nicht dabei sein. Wünsche Euch viel Spass und einen trockenen Ride. Vielleicht kann man das Treffen ja mal wiederholen 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtb_HOSE (22. März 2014)

wenn sowas nochmal in der nähe stattfindet bin ich auch dabei

viel spass


----------



## jHammer (22. März 2014)

Das sieht schwer nach ner Schlammschlacht aus 
Aber wenn uns das hindert, könnten wir ja auch Rennrad fahren 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. März 2014)

@donpope Gute Besserung!

@Rest Petrus scheint uns wohlgesonnen zu sein  Bis 11 Uhr dann!


----------



## donpope (23. März 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> @donpope Gute Besserung!



Danke. Beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei. Vielleicht hat ja einer Gpx Daten von der Tour und kann diese in Forum mal hochladen. Kannst ja msl fragen ob einer aufzeichnet. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. März 2014)

donpope schrieb:


> Danke. Beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei. Vielleicht hat ja einer Gpx Daten von der Tour und kann diese in Forum mal hochladen. Kannst ja msl fragen ob einer aufzeichnet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk



Tour abgeschlossen! Ein wenig improvisiert und eine Steigung wegen Schlammfurchenangst durch Waldmaschinen ausgelassen. Sind so dann auf 30 km und 750 HM gekommen. Die 1000 sind aber dicke machbar unter 40 km. 

Schade ist nur, dass 2 von 8 aufgeschlagen sind. Vorteil ist aber dann ja, alles was überschaulicher.

Ich hab selber nicht mitgetracked, musst dich mal an IronmanSascha halten. Er und sein Bekannter ( mein Namensgedächnis  ) haben das Smartphone mitlaufen lassen.

War eine sehr angenehme Sonntagsrunde! Mal was die dicken Beine und den schmerzenden Hintern pflegen  

Wenn es bei mir wieder passt und ich ein paar Tage am Stück über ein WE frei hab und Asyl im OBK erhalte, geb ich wieder bescheid!

P.S.: dicken Respekt an die beiden Oberwiehler! Anreise mit dem Rad! Hut ( besser Helm ) ab


----------



## jHammer (23. März 2014)

Danke Ralf für die coole Tour. Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und schreit nach ner Wiederholung!

Der Bekannte/ich heißt Riccardo 

Ich kann die Tour nachher hochladen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. März 2014)

jHammer schrieb:


> Danke Ralf für die coole Tour. Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und schreit nach ner Wiederholung!
> 
> Der Bekannte/ich heißt Riccardo
> 
> ...



Du bist ein leiser Vertreter deiner Zunft! Mit Sascha hab ich mich ja blöd geschwallt... sorry, jetzt ist das aber abgespeichert! Ist jetzt auch geklärt, woher ich den Familiennamen kenne von Sascha! Erklärung gibt es dann per PN 

Und ich finde es auch wieder extrem interessant, was für ein verlass auf die Wetterfrösche ist. 5 Minuten Minihagel und das wars! Ein Loblied an Petrus!


----------



## jHammer (23. März 2014)

Ja, das war ich schon immer. 
Bei den Anstiegen war mir auch nicht nach Reden 
Die fiesen Spuren des Winter lassen sich nicht leugnen :/ 

Das Wetter war wirklich genial. 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donpope (23. März 2014)

IronmanSascha schrieb:


> Bin dabei...!!!!


Habt Ihr die Tour mitgetrackt? Könntet mal den Track uploaden. Hab Euch beneidet

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jHammer (23. März 2014)

Lies doch mal meinen Post 
Gib mir etwas Zeit, dann lad ich das nachher hoch 

Die Tour bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht zum letzten Mal gefahren. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronmanSascha (23. März 2014)

So da bin ich wieder...!!! musste mich ein wenig ausruhen...!!! ja die tour hat echt Spaß gemacht, hat einfach alles gepasst !!! ich freue mich schon auf Teil 2 bei 35°C oder so...!!!


----------



## donpope (23. März 2014)

jHammer schrieb:


> Lies doch mal meinen Post
> Gib mir etwas Zeit, dann lad ich das nachher hoch
> 
> Die Tour bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht zum letzten Mal gefahren.
> ...


Getan......sorry, vorhin überlesen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. März 2014)

IronmanSascha schrieb:


> ich freue mich schon auf Teil 2 bei 35°C oder so...!!!



Dann fährst du aber mit wollmütze und alu-folie um den Helm gewickelt 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jHammer (23. März 2014)

Und jetzt wieder regen 
Wir hatten tierisches Glück mit dem Wetter 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jHammer (23. März 2014)

So hier ist der Track, wobei ihr euch den Weg von Drabenderhöhe nach Oberwiehl wegdenken müsst 

*Hmpf* In nem Bikeforum darf ich keine.gpx-Dateien hochladen?!
Daher hier der Download: http://owncloud.andulas.de/public.php?service=files&t=5c2518d234cf4edc63f15aaf55dacd47

Sorry für den Doppelpost. Kann meinen alten Post nicht löschen. :/


----------



## paulman8888 (23. März 2014)

Hey.
Was meint ihr so ? Wirds so Biketouren prinzipiell auch mal an Samstagen geben ? Steigert dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich auch mal kann ins unermessliche ;-)
Ps. Übrigens hab ich euch auch beneidet.


----------



## jHammer (23. März 2014)

Ich könnte mir das auch gut vorstellen. Hab in der Regel an beiden Tagen Zeit. Ich würde dir Tour nur selber noch ein paar mal fahren eher ich anderen die Tour zeigen könnte. Mit "Navi" find ich es bei so langen Touren eher doof.

Kriegen bestimmt mal ein paar Touren hin. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. März 2014)

Ihr könnt den Thread gerne nutzen... ich muss ja nicht der einzige sein, der hier 'ne Tour ausruft, geschweige kann ich wohl auch nicht bei jeder mitfahren.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## paulman8888 (25. März 2014)

Am Wochenende wirds wohl schön.
Läasst sich da etwas auf die Beine stellen ?! 
Dachte da an die frühen Morgenstunden.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. März 2014)

Bin am 26. und 27. April wieder in der Gegend. Hat jemand da Lust und Zeit eine Tour zu guiden?

Gerne in der Nutscheid oder in der Gummersbacher Seenlandschaft. Ich kenne die Ecke da zwar, aber nicht alles. Gerne mit dem ein oder anderen  Trail im Programm 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jHammer (26. März 2014)

@paulman8888: Ich werd es dieses WE leider nicht schaffen.
@Ralf (dein Nick ist echt zu lang ): Klingt gut. Wenn da wer was im Angebot hat, wäre ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donpope (26. März 2014)

Vermute mal Ralf ist der, der keine Idee für einen Namen hat (welch indiansicher Name ).

Hätte für die Gummersbacher Seenplatte sowas hier im Angebot http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yfhdvudxcdicytxs was noch abgeändert werden kann. Treffpunkt könnte auf dem Berhber sein, wo es dann direkt mit einer Abfahrt los gehen kann, oder im Becketal und dann am P U F F hoch Richtung Marienheide. Dann einmal um die Genkel mit anschließendem kreuzen der Hauptstrasse Richtung Genkel (kann auch über MEinerzhagen runter geguidet werden).

Denke da finden wir schon ein paar Möglichkeiten. Können das Datum um den 27ten ja mal fest halten


----------



## paulman8888 (27. März 2014)

Hmm Gummersbach ist ein Bisschen weit um mit dem Fahrrad hinzufahren...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. April 2014)

Leutz, mir wurde heute in Willingen von einem Arbeitskollegen, der recht aktiv auch in der Bike Szene dort ist, eine nette Runde gezeigt.

Naja, never fuck with the locals, der ein oder andere Neugeborene Enduro Biker mit Troy Lee Klamotten sollte sich dort nicht mit den CC'lern anlegen  

Die Jungs legen ein Tempo vor auf ihren leichten CC Bikes auf den Trails, dass es eine richtige Freude ist sich dranzuhängen... mir Pumpen die Beine jetzt noch  mein Jekyll war too overweight bei den Steigungen um an den 11kg Fullys dranzubleiben, nächstes mal mit dem Hardtail und ein paar Schikanen schon im Hinterkopf 

Lohnt sich der Ecke mal einen Besuch abzustatten, auch abseits des Bikeparks und den ausgewiesenen Bikearena Sauerland Touren.

Was ich aber Klasse finde, ich hab kaum Unterschiede zu unserer Topographie entdecken können. Auf 40km 800hm gesammelt, was hier ja auch locker möglich. Selbst die Trails sind ähnlich lang, wie z.B. in der Nutscheid, im Heck oder Bremig. 

Warum gibt es also im Oberbergischen kein Mountainbike-Wege-Netz, sondern nur langweilige Schotterpisten und Asphaltrouten... Potenzial wäre da!


----------



## Samplidude (9. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kenne eine spaßige Abfahrt bei Nümbrecht-Wiehl. Die Strecke ist wohl nicht meine eigene, daher werde ich nicht genau sagen, wo sie zu finden ist. Sie ist etwa 300-400 Meter lang und hat etwa 70hm, ist also nicht soooo riesig, aber es lohnt sich für mich öfters vorbeizuschauen.
Das Streckenprofil ist wohl am Besten mit dem Modewort "Enduro" zu beschreiben, man kann aber auch mit leichteren und schwereren Rädern Spaß haben.Es gibt einen Größeren Drop, der sich aber auch auf versch. Wegen umfahren lässt; die schwierigste Stelle abgesehen davon ist wohl ein längerer sehr steiler Abschnitt auf sehr losem Boden.
Kennt ihr den schon?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier Lust hin und wieder mit mir da vorbeizuschauen, ich würde aber ungerne mehr als 2-3 Leute mitnehmen.
Ich bin 17, falls dass was zur Sache tut. 
Gruß


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. April 2014)

... Bombenkrater, Rechtskurve, Kicker zwischen zwei Bäumen, Rechtskurve, Linkskurve, Kicker, links-rechts geschlängel zwischen Bäumen, dann entweder der Drop oder alternativ zwei Steilabfahrten, Linkskurve mit einem Anlieger gefolgt von einem Table, zwei kleinere Steilabfahrten, highspeed zwischen den Bäumen durch und rechts rein in die steile Schotterpiste, danach links um einen Hügel und rechts direkt wieder rein über wurzeln. Und am Ende steht ein fetter Stein... und ziemlich oft parkt auch ein PKW direkt ziemlich doof davor 

Die Strecke kenne ich fast so lange, wie du alt bist  irgendwo sieht man da noch verweste Reste von kleinen Northshores rumliegen, dass war aber auch vor meiner Bike-Zeit.

Ich bin aber recht selten dort gewesen die letzten Jahre. Da sind aber immer Gruppen, welche in deinem Alter sind unterwegs und halten das Teil in Schuss. Sind immer nett und können auch fahren. Halt viele mit DH und Freeride-Bikes, unter dem Fullface auch freundlich  

Quatsch die einfach mal an, mit alten Säcken wie mir macht das evt. nur halb soviel Spass, da ich nicht mehr die ganz flotte Nummer durchweg brauche.

Ich glaub die Strecke gehört niemanden, dem Waldbesitzer oben ist es egal, solange kein Müll liegen bleibt oder alles wild umgegraben wird. Die Schotterpiste ist manchmal abgesperrt mit Stacheldraht, also Vorsicht. Besser immer erst von unten mal hochschieben und kontrollieren. Evt. schau ich mal im Sommer rum, falls ich mit dem Bike in der Ecke bin!


----------



## Shore2 (11. April 2014)

Moin. Ich komme aus Bremen und bin neu hier nach Much gezogen, das liegt bei Siegburg, und würde mich freuen wenn es ein paar Biker gibt die Lust haben mir hier in der Gegend ein paar Trails oder schöne Stellen zu zeigen oder mir sagen wo ich welche finden könnte.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. April 2014)

Ich komme ursprünglich aus Drabenderhöhe. Sind so 6km von Much... an der Aral am Kreisel immer den Berg hoch.

Um Much kann man ganz gut CC fahren ohne technischen Anspruch. Die ein oder andere flotte Abfahrt gibt es auch, aber halt viel Forstweg. Die Gemeinde hat auch eine MTB Route, aber sehr familientauglich. Nichtdestotrotz schönes Panorama.

Es gab auch mal eine North-Shore dort, die ist aber seit Jahren zerfallen. 

Fahr entweder mal nach Federath und dann in das Heck (je nachdem wo du wohnst, siehst du den alten militärischen Funkturm). Sind so 350hm und gut 8km hin, oder setz dich ins Auto und erkunde die Nutscheid. 

Ersteres bietet die Möglichkeiten grobe Schotterpisten und teils technische Trails zu fahren, aber immer so max. 250 HM bergab und dann wieder hoch, entweder in schleifen oder steil. Es wird stellenweise dort auch geschaufelt. 

Die zweite Option ist touristisch mehr erschlossen. Der Heilbrunnentrail hat es sogar mal in die Bike geschafft. Da kannst dich mal mit paulmann888 kurzschließen, der sucht immer verzweifelt Mitfahrer.

Direkt um Much wirst du aber nicht glücklich, wenn du Trails suchst. Kann dir jetzt auch nichts zeigen, da ich weggezogen bin. Wenn du mobil bist, können wir uns mal bei Federath oder Drabenderhöhe treffen, Ende des Monats bin ich für ein paar Tage da.

Letzte Alternative: www.frosthelm.de, Kölner Jungs, sind ganz nette Sachen dabei, teilweise mit Videos und Trackbeschreibung.


----------



## paulman8888 (11. April 2014)

Moijeen.. Hab ab Heut´ Ferien und bin für frühe Touren durch das Nutscheydt und Windecker Umland zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2014)

Oje, fahre leider ein 29er....schade


----------



## paulman8888 (11. April 2014)

Jedem das seine ;-) glit ja nur für mich und jeder soll halt damit glücklich werden womit er will.
Käme aber niemals in Frage das ich mit nem 29"-Fahrer, schlimmer noch 650b, eine Tour führe  (Ironie aus).


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2014)

Ich suche keinen Partner fürs Leben, aber aufgeschlossen und offen dürfen die Leute gerne sein  vielleicht ja mal einen Versuch wert


----------



## Shore2 (12. April 2014)

Liebend gerne. Wenn jemand Bock hat in einer Gruppe zu fahren oder ein Mitfahrer sucht bin ich gerne mit dabei. Ja ich bin mobil und würde mich freuen ein paar schöne Trails hier in der Nähe zu erkunden.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. April 2014)

Shore2 schrieb:


> Liebend gerne. Wenn jemand Bock hat in einer Gruppe zu fahren oder ein Mitfahrer sucht bin ich gerne mit dabei. Ja ich bin mobil und würde mich freuen ein paar schöne Trails hier in der Nähe zu erkunden.



Dann halt dir mal den 26. April vorläufig frei. Ich wollte da mit zwei Kollegen eine gemütliche Runde drehen, einer ist noch neu im Geschäft, also gemütliches Tempo. Trails so im Schnitt S1 - S2... stellenweise auch S3 

Wegen dem Treffpunkt, schreib mich mal ein, zwei Tage vorher an. Aber für einen Mucher eigentlich immer nur geradeaus den Berg hoch bis zum höchsten Punkt.

Alternativ war noch hier im Fred die Rede von einer Tour am 27. April bei den Talsperren um Gummersbach.


----------



## Shore2 (12. April 2014)

Bin leider ab nächsten Freitag eine Woche im Urlaub. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal wenn du wieder in der Gegend unterwegs bist. Kennt einer von euch den eichentrail in overath? Wenn ja kann mir einer sagen wie ich den finden kann? 
Besten dank schon mal. 
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. April 2014)

Der Eichentrail ist recht Platt   der große Drop ist weg und es wurde da recht viel kaputt gemacht. Bei mir in den Videos findest du die "Sonntagsrunde", da sind ein paar Trails aus der Ecke dabei.

Die Jungs aus dem Kölner Grüngürtel und Enduro Thread sind da auch öfters unterwegs. Häng dich dann da mal dran, die Strecken sind mittelschwer (so S1/2 bis max S3), aber besser mal guiden lassen, da hat man mehr Spass.


----------



## Shore2 (12. April 2014)

Kannst du mir ein zwei Strecken erklären wie ich da hinkomme? Gerne S2-S3. Bin auch mobil.


----------



## jHammer (12. April 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Dann halt dir mal den 26. April vorläufig frei. Ich wollte da mit zwei Kollegen eine gemütliche Runde drehen, einer ist noch neu im Geschäft, also gemütliches Tempo. Trails so im Schnitt S1 - S2... stellenweise auch S3


Hey,

wie lang soll die Tour denn dauern? Ungefähr so wie die letzte? 

Hab nachmittags noch nen Termin, hätte aber auch Interesse an ner guten Tour. Die letzte hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. April 2014)

Wenn du nicht wieder von oberwiehl angekurbelt kommst, bist vielleicht gesprächiger 

Mal wieder den schlechten Humor auf Seite gelegt... denke wird ähnlich von der Länge her. Der Trail bei Engelskirchen wird auch dabei sein, der Hinweg nur was abgeändert. Bist gerne gesehen!

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jHammer (12. April 2014)

Jaja 
Das kommt schon noch 

Wann würde es denn losgehen? Letzte mal war ich "erst" um 16 Uhr zuhause. Hätte halt schon um 16 Uhr den Termin

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. April 2014)

Wegen der Uhrzeit geb ich dir noch bescheid Riccardo, noch nichts abgesprochen mit dem Rest. Denke mal so um 11 Uhr rum.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## capsaicin (12. April 2014)

Ich habe mich dann auch endlich angemeldet und werfe ein 'Hallo!' in die Runde. 
Ich bin einer von den zwei Kollegen, die Ralph weiter oben erwähnte. 

Bei mir passt der Termin, also der 26ste,  und 11 Uhr ginge auch klar.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. April 2014)

Willkommen in der illustren Runde Kollege 

Und chön charfes Profilbild!


----------



## capsaicin (12. April 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Willkommen in der illustren Runde Kollege


   Danke! Es hat ja nur ein paar Monate gedauert. Hehe.



> Und chön charfes Profilbild!


   Letzte Ernte 2013, kurz vor dem Einkochen. Lecker und in der Tat chön charf! 

Hmm, ich habe keine Signatur... 
Ist deine Teil eines Songtextes? Kommt mir bekannt vor. Social Distortion?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. April 2014)

> Letzte Ernte 2013, kurz vor dem Einkochen. Lecker und in der Tat chön charf!



warum einkochen? In Brot sehr bekömmlich 



> Social Distortion?



110% rischtisch

So, muss früh in die Federn. Wecker stört schon wieder um fünf. Würde lieber Waldschrat spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. April 2014)

@all

War zwar angedacht eine Runde am WE zu drehen. Ich bin aber out of order 

Der Osterhasen hat mir eine fette Grippe spendiert an der ich bis heute Spaß habe. Statt topographischem Gefälle ist mein neues Hobby nun Temperaturgefälle und lautes Gebelle 

Ansonsten kann ja Ricardo die Tour ja guiden, den Track hat er ja


----------



## donpope (25. April 2014)

Gute Besserung

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donpope (26. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht sind hier ja noch Interessenten bei. Unter www.facebook.com/mtbOberberg probieren wir gerade ein paar Tourenintgeressierte zusammen zu bringen. Gefahren wird nach Absprache und vor allem OHNE Wettkampfambitionen. Wer Lust hat einfach mal anschauen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Mai 2014)

Viel Glück dabei. Da ich kein Facebook habe leider keine Option.

Die letzte FB Gruppe, die "Radsport Junkies Oberberg" diente auch dem Zweck und hat sich nach ein paar Monaten für mich erledigt, obwohl ich Admin dort gewesen bin 

War echt fad, über 100 Mitglieder und nur eine handvoll Aktive, wenn überhaupt. Der Rest war Verkaufsbörse und Werbung. Aber hauptsache eine Gruppenmitgliedschaft mehr im Farcebookprofil 

Ich würde mal im Juli das Oberbergische mit Stollenreifen unsicher machen wollen. Durch Umzug und Schichtdienst ist der Terminkalender arg voll. Meine alten Trails fehlen mir irgendwie  Ich geb mal rechtzeitig hier bescheid!


----------



## donpope (27. Mai 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> War echt fad, über 100 Mitglieder und nur eine handvoll Aktive, wenn überhaupt. Der Rest war Verkaufsbörse und Werbung. Aber hauptsache eine Gruppenmitgliedschaft mehr im Farcebookprofil


Sieht leider aktuell auch danach aus. Naja was solls, man kann ja auch alleine fahren


----------



## paulman8888 (27. Mai 2014)

Allein is doch reichlich blöd..
In den Sommerferein (Juli) werd ich wohl auch ein paar Tage mehr in der Woche Zeit finden zu fahren.


----------



## jHammer (27. Mai 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich würde mal im Juli das Oberbergische mit Stollenreifen unsicher machen wollen. Durch Umzug und Schichtdienst ist der Terminkalender arg voll. Meine alten Trails fehlen mir irgendwie  Ich geb mal rechtzeitig hier bescheid!


Dann such dir den richtigen Termin aus und werd nicht vorher krank 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Mai 2014)

jHammer schrieb:


> Dann such dir den richtigen Termin aus und werd nicht vorher krank
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Ich mach mir eher Sorgen um meine mangelnde Kondition zur Zeit und diese komischen Röllchen an meinen Hüften 

Bin ja soetwas aus dem Training raus dieses Jahr wie lange nicht mehr. Naja, direkt vor der Haustür hab ich nun 250hm am Stück bergauf... ich kann noch versuchen da etwas rauszuholen bis Juli. Wenigstens im Bezug auf den Ballast


----------



## jHammer (27. Mai 2014)

Warum soll es dir auch besser gehen, als mir 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennysnaucum (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Wollte mich nur kurz vorstellen.
Wohne derzeit in Dorn (Reichshof) bei meiner Freundin. Fahre hier des öfteren mein Torque spazieren.
Bin allerdings nicht besonders fit.
Besser gesagt immer Haltungsbeschwerden und die Runden fallen relativ klein aus.
Werde mich gleich auch wieder auf den Weg machen. Es gibt ja hier einige Trails Richtung Derschlag. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat...
Mfg Benny


----------



## jHammer (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre nächstes WE zum Trailcenter am Rabenberg. Irgendwer von euch auch da?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## capsaicin (14. Juni 2014)

Bevor der thread einschläft... 

Hi, Benny! Willkommen im thread! 
Hast Du Haltungsbeschwerden vom Radfahren oder plagen sie dich bloß dabei?

So richtig vorgestellt hatte ich mich gar nicht, deshalb ein kurzer Nachtrag:
Hallo, ich heiße Roland, bin Mitte 30, aus Drabenderhöhe. Ich habe erst seit März wieder ein Mountainbike, davor hatte ich jahrelang keines.
Während der ersten Tour fielen mir gleich wieder alle Gründe ein, weshalb ich Laufen eigentlich eher blöd fand und Biken nicht. Seither bin ich fast jeden Tag auf meinem Copperhead 3 unterwegs, meist auf kleineren, 15-30km, Touren rund um Drabka, auf den Immerkopf, ins Heck, etc. 

Richtig eingeweiht wurde das Rad erst letztes Wochenende, während eines Besuchs bei NoIDEaFOraNAme im wunderschönen Hochsauerland.
Das wäre übrigens mein Tipp für alle Oberberger, die nicht quer durch Deutschland oder Europa fahren wollen, um Trails und Pisten zu finden. Das Grenzgebiet zwischen NRW und Hessen rund um Willingen bietet eine Menge. Wohin man blickt, stehen 800m hohe Mittelgebirgshöcker mit den vebundenen Anstiegen und Abfahrten, schöne Hochheiden und viel Wald. Nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön für die lokale Führung, Ralph! 

@jHammer 
Viel Spass am Rabenberg! Die Anlage sieht, zumindest auf deren Internetseite, fantastisch aus! 
Mir wäre die Anfahrt etwas zu lang, für nur ein Wochenende. 
Ich fände es dennoch toll, wenn Du hier anschließend ein wenig von deinen Erfahrungen dort berichtest! 

Gruß in die Runde,
Roland


----------



## bennysnaucum (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich habe die Haltungsprobleme mit nem anderen Vorbau seit gestern ganz gut in den Griff bekommen.
Freundin und Ich wollen morgen um 11-12 Uhr wieder eine kleine gemütliche Runde drehen.
Streckenlänge ca. 15-20km.
Fahrprofil S0-3 60% Waldautobahn 30% Trail 10% Freeride


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. Juli 2014)

So langsam gewöhne ich mich an meine neue Heimat und Feierabendrunde 












Sollte nix dazwischen kommen ( Katzen und Hunde fallen vom Himmel und Thor ist sauer ), werde ich wohl am Freitag und Samstag 'ne Runde drehen im Oberbergischen. 

Startpunkt wäre mal wieder das alte Munitionslager bei Drabenderhöhe. Mal schauen was die alten Trails so machen. Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen. Tempo wird gemütlich, bin recht faul gewesen in den letzten Monaten  Uhrzeit folgt noch, spätestens Donnerstag. Am Freitag gerne einen Sundowner


----------



## jHammer (1. Juli 2014)

Da simmer dabei... *summ*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulman8888 (1. Juli 2014)

bald sind Ferien. 
werde diese Woche wohl nicht mehr zum Biken kommen.
habe dann ab 14.07 entgultig Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## jHammer (3. Juli 2014)

Wann willst du denn morgen losfahren?
Bis 16.30 muss ich arbeiten. Bin dann aber auch in 5 Minuten am Treffpunkt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juli 2014)

Bin gestern doch recht früh ins Reich der Träume gewandert und hab war so nicht mehr in der Lage hier etwas zu post. Asche über mein Haupt 

Können gerne uns so um die 1630 treffen. Hatte jetzt zwar auch etwas früher angedacht, komm hier aber nicht so zeitig weg, wie ich geplant hatte. Alternativ dreh ich morgen noch eine Runde am Vormittag. Ich schau hier nochmal am Mittag rein.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juli 2014)

So... eben nur den Ausgang des Spiels mit jhammer durch Hupkonzerte deuten können. 

Dafür ein lustiges GPS Drawing erstellt... in Form eines plattgefahrenen Entenkükens 






Morgen geht es in die Fortsetzung... bei Interesse PM!


----------



## capsaicin (6. Juli 2014)

Heute ist der Himmel natürlich klar, keine Regenwolke in Sicht. 
Na egal, es hat gestern Spass gemacht, ein bisschen sogar wegen des Regens. 

@NoIDEaFOraNAme 
Du hast deine Sig noch nicht geändert... Ich sag nur 'Downhill'!


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juli 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> So... eben nur den Ausgang des Spiels mit jhammer durch Hupkonzerte deuten können.
> 
> Dafür ein lustiges GPS Drawing erstellt... in Form eines plattgefahrenen Entenkükens
> 
> ...



Wie fährt Ihr den Kurs, im oder gg. den Uhrzeigersinn?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Juli 2014)

capsaicin schrieb:


> Du hast deine Sig noch nicht geändert... Ich sag nur 'Downhill'!



Als animiertes GIF? Absolute Ausnahmesituation 
Steht doch schon da... "Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't" fall on my fresse 



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wie fährt Ihr den Kurs, im oder gg. den Uhrzeigersinn?



Wenn du den Kurs komplett im Uhrzeigersinn fährst schnitz ich dir einen Pokal Hagen.

@jHammer Schick mir deine E-Mail Adresse per PN... bin zu blöd hier etwas als Anhang zu versenden


----------



## kmakkes (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Biker aus dem Oberbergischen,

Ich bin recht neu im Bikesport und benötige Hilfe bzgl. meines Laufrades bzw. brauche ich einen Kompetenten Radexperten, der mein Bike auf Vordermann bringt. Könnte ihr mir gute und vor allem faire Fahrradwerkstätten in Lindlar und Umgebung empfehlen? Der Röttel hat ja Betriebsferien.


----------



## capsaicin (9. Juli 2014)

@NoIDEaFOraNAme
Das könnte ich bei mir auch darunter schreiben. Am Tag nach unserer Regen-Tour habe ich mich kurz "hingelegt", wieder nicht an einer Stelle an der man es erwarten würde. Nope, hohes Gras hat mich umgehauen. Lacht nicht!
Ich fahr also auf diesem Feldweg zwischen zwei Wiesen und plötzlich wird das Gras auf dem Weg immer höher und höher. Da sind alte Spurrillen von einem Traktor, ich kann sie aber nicht sehen. Irgendwann komme ich zum Stehen und trete beim Absteigen ins Leere. Da war das Gras neben dem Weg so hoch wie auf dem Weg und ich scheinbar genau an der Böschung. Plötzlich liege ich einen Meter tiefer und über mir schlagen die Halme zusammen. 

@kmakkes
Hi! Ich zumindest kenne mich in und um Lindlar überhaupt nicht aus.
Was dein Laufrad angeht, wenn Du Fragen hast, stell sie doch hier! Vielleicht weiss jemand Rat.


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juli 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Wenn du den Kurs komplett im Uhrzeigersinn fährst schnitz ich dir einen Pokal Hagen.



Aber geschickt die Hohe Warte ausgelassen. Kann ich verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Juli 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Aber geschickt die Hohe Warte ausgelassen. Kann ich verstehen.


Ich bin dort nur einmal hochgefahren, müsste so Anno 2001 gewesen sein. ohne Federung und mit einem Stahlrahmen. das hat mir gereicht. muss aber gestehen, ab und an hochzuschieben. bei gutem Wetter ist der Ausblick traumhaft.









capsaicin schrieb:


> @NoIDEaFOraNAme
> Das könnte ich bei mir auch darunter schreiben. Am Tag nach unserer Regen-Tour habe ich mich kurz "hingelegt", wieder nicht an einer Stelle an der man es erwarten würde. Nope, hohes Gras hat mich umgehauen. Lacht nicht!
> Ich fahr also auf diesem Feldweg zwischen zwei Wiesen und plötzlich wird das Gras auf dem Weg immer höher und höher. Da sind alte Spurrillen von einem Traktor, ich kann sie aber nicht sehen. Irgendwann komme ich zum Stehen und trete beim Absteigen ins Leere. Da war das Gras neben dem Weg so hoch wie auf dem Weg und ich scheinbar genau an der Böschung. Plötzlich liege ich einen Meter tiefer und über mir schlagen die Halme zusammen.
> 
> ...


*lol* so lange nix schlimmes passiert gehört das halt zum Geschäft.


kmakkes schrieb:


> Hi Biker aus dem Oberbergischen,
> 
> Ich bin recht neu im Bikesport und benötige Hilfe bzgl. meines Laufrades bzw. brauche ich einen Kompetenten Radexperten, der mein Bike auf Vordermann bringt. Könnte ihr mir gute und vor allem faire Fahrradwerkstätten in Lindlar und Umgebung empfehlen? Der Röttel hat ja Betriebsferien.


probier mal den klein in bielstein. man kann drüber sagen, was man will. vernünftige Arbeit macht der.

leider wohne ich nicht mehr in der Ecke, ansonsten hätte ich dir weiterhelfen können. bis auf dämpfer brauch ich keinen Mechaniker mehr.


----------



## paulman8888 (16. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute. Hätte jemand Lust auf ne Tour durchs Windecker Ländchen oder das Grenzgebiet zwischen Windeck und Oberberg ??


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. August 2014)

*Mal eine kurze Frage in die illustre Runde: *

Ich hab dieses Jahr leider nur durch einen Arbeitsplatzwechsel im Oktober Urlaub bekommen. Und zwar in der Zeit vom 05.10. - 26.10.

Da der Sommer sich nur sporadisch zeigt dieses Jahr, bekomme ich langsam fernweh 

Aus Frust und Ideenmangel habe ich hier schon mal einen Thread eröffnet um ein paar Ideen zusammenzutragen. Gab sogar ein paar interessante Tipps 

Da aber zuviel alleine Fahren dick und blöd macht  und ich der Meinung bin, dass es mit mehr Leuten einfach spassiger wird, frag ich nun einfach frei Schnauze, ob irgendwer ebenfalls in dem Zeitraum Deutschland den Rücken zukehren möchte und sich auf die Suche nach Holy Trails in südliche Regionen begeben möchte. Ziel hab ich noch keines festgelegt, wer mich aber kennt, weiß das ich es felsig, flowig und auch verblockt mag. Hoch strampel ich ja bekanntlich auch... aber nur Mittel zum Zweck  Gerne auch eine Region, wo man auch mal einen oder zwei Tag mit Liftunterstützung mal die Erdanziehung ausnutzen kann, ist dieses Jahr definitiv zu kurz gekommen bei mir 

Finale Ligurien scheidet für mich aus. Glaub nicht, dass es da noch so ruhig ist, wie anno 2007. Irgendwie hört sich Elba oder Gran Canaria recht interessant an, Kosten habe ich aber noch nicht gecheckt. Ich würde eh weniger in die Unterkunft investieren und auf Selbstversorgung gehen, mit dem ein oder anderen Ausrutscher in den lokalen Gaumenfreuden 

Also checkt mal euren Terminkalender!


----------



## paulman8888 (2. August 2014)

Herbsteferien: 6.10.14-18.10.14
Man könnt mal drüber phantasieren ;-)


----------



## jHammer (3. August 2014)

Ich hab für dieses Jahr meine große Mountainbike-Tour schon hinter mir. Nächstes Jahr können wir da gerne nochmal was planen.

Ich lade die Tage auch mal ein paar Bilder hoch


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. September 2014)

Wo bleiben die Bilder @jHammer 

Andere Sache, bin vom 06. Oktober bis 12. Oktober im Oberbergischen. Jemand da um ein paar Trails zu fahren? Ansonsten schleppe ich mein Rennrad mit


----------



## paulman8888 (20. September 2014)

Hey Ralph. Bin übers Wochenende in den Alpen und ab dem 7ten hab ich dann aufgrund von Ferien Frei


----------



## noocelo (20. September 2014)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Hätte jemand Lust auf ne Tour durchs Windecker Ländchen oder das Grenzgebiet zwischen Windeck und Oberberg ??



... immer mittwochs/samstags. ecke weyerbusch/altenkirchen. passt?


----------



## paulman8888 (20. September 2014)

In den Ferien lässts sich da mit Sicherheit etwas machen !
Danke für den Tipp, werd mich dann vorher auf jeden fall melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (20. September 2014)

... bis dennsn!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwas los in der Gegend am WE? Mitfahrer gerne gesehen, bin mobil, also nicht unbedingt feste Örtlichkeit, Vorschläge werden dankend angenommen.


----------



## noocelo (17. Oktober 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Irgendwas los in der Gegend am WE? Mitfahrer gerne gesehen, bin mobil, also nicht unbedingt feste Örtlichkeit, Vorschläge werden dankend angenommen.


Termin: Sonntag 19. Oktober 2014
Zeit: 13.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen
Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 13.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm
Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Werkhausen, Leingen 8, bei J. John
MTB Tour ins Siegtal über den Natursteig Sieg, den Heilbrunnenweg, den
Philosophenweg, usw. ca. 50km. (traillastig)



... von hier.


----------



## paulman8888 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hi. 
Irgendjemand von euch JETZT Lust auf einen kleinen Nightride durchs Länchen ??


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Oktober 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> Termin: Sonntag 19. Oktober 2014
> Zeit: 13.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen
> Treffpunkt 1: Zeit: 13.30 Uhr in Altenkirchen Parkplatz Weyerdamm
> Treffpunkt 2: Zeit: 14.00 Uhr Werkhausen, Leingen 8, bei J. John
> ...



Was für ein Tempo wird gefahren so im Schnitt?


----------



## noocelo (17. Oktober 2014)

die tour schätze ich auf einen 18er/19er schnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Oktober 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> die tour schätze ich auf einen 18er/19er schnitt.



Dann bin ich raus. Mit dem Hardtail hätte ich mitgehalten, das ist nun aber weg und hat mein Rennrad teilfinanziert.

Mein Fully bremst zu sehr bergauf, ist mehr auf Abfahrt abgestimmt und mit ner 38/11 Übersetzung brems ich dann in der Ebene und am Berg zu sehr


----------



## noocelo (18. Oktober 2014)

... wird kein geprügel, fahren nicht gegen die uhr. gerade mit @Stevensbiker geschnackt: "einfach mal mitrollen" sachter.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Oktober 2014)

Muss was früher als geplant wieder nach Haus, jetzt passt es zeitlich nicht mehr 

Falls ihr in der ersten Dezemberwoche unterwegs seit, würde ich das mal im Hinterkopf halten.



noocelo schrieb:


> ... wird kein geprügel, fahren nicht gegen die uhr. gerade mit @Stevensbiker geschnackt: "einfach mal mitrollen" sachter.


----------



## Stevensbiker (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Ralph,

der Schnitt ist nicht entscheidend, der Weg ist das Ziel und vor Allem auch der Spaß in der Gruppe.

Melde dich wenn du kannst und wir fahren eine nette Runde zusammen! Versprochen!

Vg. Jürgen


----------



## bennysnaucum (5. November 2014)

Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat. Ich bin heute im Bereich Derschlag und Aussichtsturm auf den Trails. Lg


----------



## miles2014 (27. November 2014)

Hey Leute, da verschenkt jemand ein Rad in Lindlar, wohnt jemand in der Nähe?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/moechte-jemand-dieses-rad-geschenkt-haben.738129/#post-12500208 



Tobstar23 schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mountainbike-26-zoll/255562108-217-1520
> Er müßte es nur abholen und mir den Sattel schicken. Kosten übernehme ich. Lindlar liegt doch im Bergischen, gell?


----------



## chrilan82 (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen! Ich wollte hier mal nachfragen, ob


----------



## noocelo (4. Mai 2015)

chrilan82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Ich wollte hier mal nachfragen, ob


... ja? trau' dich!


----------



## chrilan82 (4. Mai 2015)

So, jetzt aber... 

Hallo zusammen! 
Die Frage, ob diesen Thread noch jemand verfolgt, hat noocelo bereits beantwortet ;-).
Ich wollte fragen, ob es hier im und ums Dreieck GM, Egk, Wiehl ein paar nette Leute gibt, die öfters mal in den Wäldern der Umgebung unterwegs sind, denen ich mich gelegentlich - regelmäßig anschließen kann. Gerne auch Leute, die dies bislang noch nicht tun, aber die Ambitionen dazu und ein MTB haben.

Viele Grüße, Christoph


----------



## jHammer (4. Mai 2015)

Ja, die Leute gibt es auf jeden Fall. Ich will(muss ) so langsam auch wieder regelmäßiger fahren. Ich versuche noch meine Freundin dazu zubekommen, aber ich denke, dass dauert noch, bis sie sich auf richtige trails traut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doanki (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich kann am Samstag n'e runde fahren. Wo sollen wir uns treffen?
Gruß Jan


----------



## chrilan82 (5. Mai 2015)

Hi, wie wäre es gegen Sa. um 19:00 uhr ?Bei der Hundeschule Richtung bei GM- Hömel ? Aber ich bin da völlig offen. Meine Kondition ist aber noch ausbaufähig... LG Christoph


----------



## chrilan82 (5. Mai 2015)

jHammer schrieb:


> Ja, die Leute gibt es auf jeden Fall. Ich will(muss ) so langsam auch wieder regelmäßiger fahren. Ich versuche noch meine Freundin dazu zubekommen, aber ich denke, dass dauert noch, bis sie sich auf richtige trails traut.


Ja ich versuche auch noch, meine Frau für mein wiedergewonnenes Hobby zu begeistern. Allerdings würde es eh noch dauern, ehe wir auf den Trail gehen, denn mit Kinderangängern geht das leider nicht  . Lass es mich wissen, wenn du deinen inneren Schweinehund überwunden hast und auch bock auf ´ne Runde hast (s. vorheriger Beitrag) LG C


----------



## doanki (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

leider habe ein Fahrrad ohne Licht.
Wenn du Interesse hast:
am Sa. gegen 10Uhr,  
UTM	32 U 394667 5650368	   
Gruß Jan


----------



## chrilan82 (6. Mai 2015)

Da ich nun doch nicht arbeiten muss, bin ich um 10.00 da. Gruss christoph


----------



## chrilan82 (8. Mai 2015)

Hi, nochmal wie sieht's aus mit morgen ?


----------



## doanki (8. Mai 2015)

wie besprochen, um 10 Uhr.


----------



## Race4Hill (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute, kommt hier jemand aus Much, ich würde gerne mal ein paar Runden mitfahren.
Gruss Jens


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Mai 2015)

Bin in der zweiten Woche im Juni für ein paar Tage in der alten Heimat. Könnte 'ne Runde mal anbieten, aber alles ohne Gewähr, da ich nicht weiß, wie es so im Wald aussieht nach der langen Abstinenz  Termin wäre aber unter der Woche, muss an den Wochenden arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tight91 (2. Juni 2015)

Also die Trails Wiehl, Alperbrück und Weiershagen sind sauber


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. Juni 2015)

Danke! Mit Wiehl und Weihershagen meinst du die alten Spots dort wohl. Waren immer für 'nen Abstecher gut. Die jüngere Generation hat diese auch eigentlich auch immer versucht zu pflegen.

Dachte aber eher an das Waldgebiet zwischen Drabka, Engelskirchen, Federath und den Höhenzug gegenüber Richtung Lindlar hoch. Hab nur so Horrorstories vernommen, dass der Landkreis Probleme macht mit der Benutzung von schmalen Pfaden im Wald.


----------



## tight91 (2. Juni 2015)

Komm ganz aus der nähe von Drabka, kenne dort nur die Strecke am Moni Depot ist aber eher Dirt mäßig. .. gibts da noch strecken die mit Wiehl und Weitersagen vergleichbar sind? In Federath war ich vor ein paar tagen  und hab zufuß die strecken gesucht aber nichts gefunden bis auf runtergekommene und abgerissene Sprünge da beim Wanderparkplatz in der Nähe. Engelskierchen, Höhenzug und Lindlar kenn ich leider noch nich  gibts Beschreibungen wo die Abschnitte sind?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. Juni 2015)

Dachte das Ding am Muni Depot wäre schon lange abgerissen worden? Federath ist laut einer Aussage von einem Bekannten platt... 

Wenn du eher so DH lastige Spots suchst wie Wiehl oder Weihershagen bist du da falsch. Keine angelegten Sprünge, paar nette Wurzeln zum abziehen, bisschen was technisches bergab und stellenweise wird es steil, die ein oder andere Spitzkehre ist auch dabei. Auf den Bergabstücken kaum tretlastig. Um dahin zu kommen aber schon. 

Um Engelskirchen rum schau dir mal den Bergischen Panoramasteig an von Lindlar kommend, da ist der ein oder andere Abschnitt dabei. Hab da auch nie ärger mit Wandersvolk gehabt. Routenbeschreibung solltest du ohne Probleme bei Dr. Google finden. Die restlichen Sachen da sind etwas versteckter, aber auch zu finden. Falls du Zeit hast, ich hab für kommende Woche Dienstag mal überlegt die üblichen verdächtigen da Abzuklappern... sollten sie noch da sein und nicht kaputt gerodet  Mit einem AllMountain/Enduro ist man da aber am besten aufgehoben.


----------



## tight91 (2. Juni 2015)

Ok danke für die antworten ich weis nicht wie die strecke am munidepot mal aussah aber da wurde vor kurzem frisch gegraben an vielen Stellen und Sprünge gebaut. Fahr auch nur ein Fully Mountain bike aber die DH Spots machen mir am meisten spaß


----------



## Delgado (3. Juni 2015)

Heute ist Rennradtreff bei Zweirad Klein in Bielstein. 18:00 Uhr geht's los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hill (5. Juni 2015)

sorry wird man hier komplett ignoriert oder weiss keiner wo much liegt, würde gerne eine antwort erhalten gruss jens


----------



## Race4Hill (5. Juni 2015)

naja vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch ein anderes forum empfehlen gruss jens


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Juni 2015)

Race4Hill schrieb:


> naja vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch ein anderes forum empfehlen gruss jens


Ich kann nix dafür, wohne ja nicht mal mehr in der Region 

Much liegt aber auch im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis. Glaub um Siegburg oder Neunkirchen-Seelscheid treibt sich das ein oder andere Trüppchen rum... war früher jedenfalls ab und an was davon zu lesen. 

Ansonsten aus Much hoch zum Heckberg oder Richtung Ruppichteroth oder Nümbrecht/Waldbröl... z.B. die Nutscheid, weiter südlich gehts wieder in die Rheinebene, und da wirds flacher.


----------



## Race4Hill (5. Juni 2015)

jo is klar Lach herzlich, vielen DANK Ralph


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juni 2015)

Race4Hill schrieb:


> naja vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch ein anderes forum empfehlen gruss jens


www.rennrad-news.de

Bin im Moment irgendwie lieber mit dem Plaste-Cube Dackel schneiden...
Rennrad statt Auto...die Wege zu unvermeidlichen Terminen mit dem Rad geht mit dem MTB nur bedingt in angemessener Zeit.

Lissy ist auch angefixed und fängt an die Vorteile der Trennscheiben-Fortbewegung zu schätzten.
Andree hatte viel die Jungs und war am WE raus
Ich glaube ich kann gar nicht mehr im Wald...
Nach Much geht es auch schneller mit dem RR, kann frau da überhaupt MTBlen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Juni 2015)

Much hat sogar nen offiziellen MTB Rundkurs... aber nix technisches, über die Hügel durch den Wald und so, dafür aber ganz okay. 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. März 2016)

Fährt jemand noch im Oberbergischen, der Thread ist ja schon fast ein Jahr tot   

Könnte von Do bis So mal 'ne Runde anbieten, aber ohne Gewähr bei dem Streckenzustand.


----------



## JDEM (21. März 2016)

Klar wird da noch gefahren, aber nicht übers Forum verabredet


----------



## jHammer (21. März 2016)

Wenn ich die Zeit finde, würde Ich gerne mitfahren. Aber ich fürchte das schaffe ich zeitlich nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jHammer (21. März 2016)

Wollten wir nicht auch immer mal zu dir kommen? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. März 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Klar wird da noch gefahren, aber nicht übers Forum verabredet


Hab kein Farcebook und in WhatsApp trete ich keinen Gruppen bei... zuviel Spam. Leide deswegen wohl unter Informationsdefiziten.


jHammer schrieb:


> Wollten wir nicht auch immer mal zu dir kommen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


Öhm, ja, so seit zwei Jahren   

Alles frisch bei dir? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jHammer (23. März 2016)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Öhm, ja, so seit zwei Jahren
> 
> Alles frisch bei dir?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Joar soweit 
Bin nur total außer Form 
Saß nen 3/4 Jahr nicht mehr Auf'm Rad :/



Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jHammer (26. März 2016)

Wie lange bist du denn hier?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. März 2016)

So zwei Stunden   

Muss übers Osterwochenende arbeiten.

... und mir wieder Körner antrainieren, trotz einiger Rennradtouren bin ich auf Stollenreifen doch was schwergängig unterwegs gewesen   

Next time! 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ale1987 (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen bin neu hier und würde mal gerne wissen ob die Strecken in Wiehl und weihershagen noch befahrbar sind ? 

Gruss


----------



## Theees (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ja, alles gut  viel Spaß!


----------



## Ale1987 (23. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Antwort gibt es mittlerweile auch noch neue Strecken im Kreis Wiehl und Umgebung oder Leute die noch regelmäßig fahren ?


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2016)

Waldbröl: Sonntags 10:00 Uhr Marktplatz.


----------



## Theees (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo, vllt. hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag früh eine kleine traillastige Tour zu fahren?
Startpunkt wäre hinterm Wiehlpark am Wheelpark. *(Breitengrad :* 50.948612 | *Längengrad :* 7.54109) Gerne gegen 09:00 Uhr. 
Von dort Richtung Weiershagen/Osberghausen und zurück.
Ca. 35-40km mit schätzungsweise 1khm und drei sehr netten Abfahrten 
Langsam hoch, schnell runter 

Gruß Thies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theees (24. Mai 2017)

Alle am saufen an dem Tag? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jHammer (24. Mai 2017)

Wäre mein Rad in Ordnung, würde ich sofort mitfahren... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Theees (24. Mai 2017)

Schade 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## paulman8888 (29. Juli 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen.
Hier is watt still geworden.
Mitte August gehen bei mir die Semesterferien so richtig Los und damit einhergehend ist hoffentlich-warscheinlich auch die Zeit da.
Komme aus Windeck und wäre erfreut den ein- oder anderen im demselben Ländchen wilkommen heißen zu dürfen.
Vielleicht verabredet man sich zum gemeinsamen Radfahren durch die Windecker Wäder und die Wälder auf dem Nutscheid.
Bin auch Offen dafür mögl. das Oberbergische um Waldbröl und Nümbrecht zu erkunden. Vielleicht auch eine Ecke weiter.

Mit freundlichstem Gruße,

Paul


----------



## Delgado (4. August 2017)

Hallo Paul, kannst ja Sonntags um 10:00 Uhr in Waldbröl auf dem Marktplatz vorstellig werden.
Touren in die von Dir angegebenen Regionen um die 3-4 h und ca. 45-55 km.


----------



## paulman8888 (7. August 2017)

Hi.
Fährt ihr auch an anderen Terminen? Sonntag Früh klappt bei mir fast nie.
Kann man sich vielleicht an anderen Tagen auf ne Tour verabreden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. August 2017)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Fährt ihr auch an anderen Terminen? Sonntag Früh klappt bei mir fast nie.
> Kann man sich vielleicht an anderen Tagen auf ne Tour verabreden ?


Klar, mach mal eine!


----------



## paulman8888 (15. August 2017)

Morgen oder Donnerstag jemand Lust auf ne Runde ? Schlagt mal etwas vor.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. August 2017)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Morgen oder Donnerstag jemand Lust auf ne Runde ? Schlagt mal etwas vor.


Den 2m Reisighaufen lässt du aber bitte aus[emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## paulman8888 (17. August 2017)

Der ist sowieso momentan ein wenig zugewuchert. Man müsste da an der ein oder anderen Stelle etwas freimachen.


----------



## stevbr (4. Oktober 2022)

am 7.10.22 (Nachmittag/Abend) oder am 08.10.22 (Vormittag) hätte jemand Bock auf eine Runde zusammen zu fahren?


----------

